# Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,816871


----------



## Kristian (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Hmm, bei Homefront habt ihr auch schon gemeint, dass das Spiel eine großartige Atmosphäre hat, obwohl das Game nicht mit CoD und Battlefield mithalten kann. Hab es gespielt und war tierisch enttäuscht. Traut ihr euch nicht mehr Hype-Spiele zu verreissen, weil ihr euch keine Klage ins Haus holen wollt?

Also ich werde bei Crysis 2 erstmal abwarten. Die Gameplay-Videos, die ich bei Youtube schon gesehen habe, haben mich auch nicht so dolle überzeugt. Dass das Spiel wirklich 90% erreichen soll,  wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Bonkic (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

klingt nach der -erwarteten- enttäuschung auf hohem niveau.

edit:
dabei ist mir die ggü dem vorgänger offenbar kaum/ gar nicht verbesserte optik noch furchtbar egal.

was mich wirklich "stört", ist, dass crysis offenbar genau um das beschnitten wurde, was das spiel (für mich) über den shooter-einheitsbrei herausgehoben hat - die meist sehr weitläufige levelarchitektur. 
schade, hat der eindruck, den die diversen gameplay-videos vermittelt haben, doch nicht getrogen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Kristian schrieb:


> Hmm, bei Homefront habt ihr auch schon gemeint, dass das Spiel eine großartige Atmosphäre hat, obwohl das Game nicht mit CoD und Battlefield mithalten kann. Hab es gespielt und war tierisch enttäuscht. Traut ihr euch nicht mehr Hype-Spiele zu verreissen, weil ihr euch keine Klage ins Haus holen wollt?


Homefront habe ich nicht getestet. Stimme dir aber zu, mIr hat's aber auch nicht gefallen. Fieser Fall von Geschmackssache. 

Klar, Crysis 2 ist sicherlich das, was man als "Hype-Spiel" bezeichnen kann. Doch das heißt ja nicht, dass es deshalb schlecht ist.  Und verklagen würde uns niemand, keine Sorge.


----------



## Egersdorfer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



> Am ärgerlichsten ist das Grafikmenü: Neben Auflösung und VSync darf man hier nur aus drei fest definierten Grafikqualitätseinstellungen wählen, mehr Optionen hat man nicht – PC-Spieler sind da mehr Freiheiten gewohnt und ärgern sich zu Recht über diese Einschränkungen. Positiv hingegen fällt auf, dass die Grafikqualität selbst auf der niedrigsten "Spieler"-Einstellung immer noch enorm hoch ist, man braucht hier keine verwaschenen Texturen oder klobigen Charaktermodelle zu befürchten. Die Einstellungen wirken sich eher auf entfernte Details und die Lichtberechnung aus. Im Test störte uns das nicht sonderlich.



Das wäre ein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen. Das ist m.E. einfach eine Frechheit.
Ich bin, mit Verlaub, kein Konsolenidiot, der keine Grafikeinstellungen vornehme kann.

Klar, es wird garantiert wieder ein Tool geben, wie bei der Demo, mit dem man verschiedenes Ändern kann.

Aber ich muss auch davon ausgehen, dass man - wie in der Demo - keinen Toggle für iron sight haben wird, was unakzeptabel ist. Selbst mit dem Tool funktioniert das nur unbefriedigend, da das drücken des Sprinten-Knopfes nicht dazu führt, dass das Zielen über iron sight abgebrochen wird, sprich man denkt man würde wegsprinten, tatsächlich läuft man nur langsam weg, was ganz schnell den virtuellen Tod bedeutet.

Sollten diese beiden Probleme behoben werde, würde ich gerne das Spiel kaufen, vorher aber nicht.


----------



## Xenoscout (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Also was die Infos über den Kopierschutz angeht, war ich gestern sogar schneller als ihr , cool ne? 

Nein jetzt mal im Ernst,kann mir vorstellen das heute wieder alle möglichen User den Threat sprengen werden wenn sie sich das durchlesen und das auch zurecht. Mir wäre es persönlich egal gewesen DX 9 o 11, was solls?

Aber danke für die Bestätigung für die Installationslimits denn damit, hat sich auch alles wieder für mich gegessen und Crytek wird sich in den A**ch beißen.Ich höre jetzt schon die Aufschreie:" JAAA die sich das ilegeal besorgen zocken seid langen und die, die sich das kaufen werden noch getreten mit Kopierschutz,Onlineaktivierung Installationslimit und fehlender Dx 11 unterstützung."

Naja gut,
 Crysis 2 ist noch nicht mal auf den Markt und jetzt schon für mich  recht uninteressant
Ich glaubs ja das es ein gutes Spiel ist mit dem sogenannten Woah Effekt und wenn schon?

Meine 50 € bleiben in der Tasche für das nächste Game was sich eventuell lohnt ohne Installationslimits  und Ohne Onlinezwang bei der Installation.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Das wäre ein Grund das Spiel nicht zu kaufen. Das ist m.E. einfach eine Frechheit.
> Ich bin, mit Verlaub, kein Konsolenidiot, der keine Grafikeinstellungen vornehme kann.


Würde nicht so weit gehen, Begriffe wie "Konsolenidiot" in die Runde zu werfen. Aber ich bin deiner Meinung, dass es kein schöner Zug von Crytek ist. Ich hoffe auch, dass sie ein entsprechendes Optionsmenü per Patch nachliefern, immerhin ist da auch noch DX11 im Gespräch. Wir werden deswegen nochmal bei Crytek nachhaken.



> Aber ich muss auch davon ausgehen, dass man - wie in der Demo - keinen Toggle für iron sight haben wird, was unakzeptabel ist. Selbst mit dem Tool funktioniert das nur unbefriedigend, da das drücken des Sprinten-Knopfes nicht dazu führt, dass das Zielen über iron sight abgebrochen wird, sprich man denkt man würde wegsprinten, tatsächlich läuft man nur langsam weg, was ganz schnell den virtuellen Tod bedeutet.


Ich kann das grad nicht überprüfen, weil ich noch nicht in der Redaktion bin. Aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es einen Toggle für Iron Sight gibt. Schau ich nach, sobald ich mich mal ins Büro gewagt habe.


----------



## N7ghty (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Kein freies Speichern möglich in einem Ego-Shooter find ich immer noch eine absolute Frechheit, damit wird mir viel Spass am herumprobieren genommen, eine echte Enttäuschung


----------



## dohderbert (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

bei allem Respekt, ich warte lieber auf 4Players Test !!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Klar, Crysis 2 ist sicherlich das, was man als "Hype-Spiel" bezeichnen kann. Doch das heißt ja nicht, dass es deshalb schlecht ist.



Hand aufs Herz: Würdest du es dir privat kaufen?  Ist immer ein guter Indikator, finde ich. Habe den Test eben gelesen, aber das ist scheinbar einer der seltenen Fälle wo ich mich auch nach dem Lesen des Tests nicht entscheiden kann...


----------



## darkfuneral (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Wenn ich das schon höre: Linearer, Online-Zwang (Damit kann ich noch am ehesten leben, ich bin eh immer online), Installations-Limit (Damit kann ich ganz und gar nicht leben, sehe ich nicht ein wozu das gut sein soll ausser den Kunden zu schikanieren und für klar der Grund Cryisis-2 zu boykottieren. Dann kommt noch Konsolen-Umsetzung dazu für das zweite Unding. Wenn ich ein PC habe möchte ich auch eine Version die alle seine Fähigkeiten voll ausnutzt. Ich habe es satt auf dem PC Konsolenumsetzungen mit schwammiger Steuerung, weniger Grafikoptionen und keine freie Speicherung zu zocken. So einen Dreck dürft ihr behalten und selber spielen Crytek! 
Ich werde mir das Spiel aber auch nicht illegal besorgen sondern es komplett boykottieren. Am Schluss sind ja eh wieder die Raubkopierer an der Misere schuld und nicht ihre eigne Unfähigkeit der Kunden gegenüber.


----------



## Gerry (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Crysis sieht auf dem PC also einen "Tick" besser aus als auf den Konsolen. 

Wenn ich da an die PS3-Fassung denke, wird mir leicht übel. 
Hat uns Crytek, speziell Herr Yerli, nicht versprochen, dass die PC-Fassung wesentlich besser aussehen wird? Müssen wir jetzt auf einen potentiellen Patch warten, der dieses Versprechen evtl. einlöst?

Das beharrliche Schweigen von Crytek/EA zu diesem Thema gefällt mir gar nicht.

Mal sehen, ob ich doch gleich am Donnerstag bei Saturn zuschlage. Wenn die Grafik dann aber nicht "fantastisch" aussieht, sondern auf dem Beta-Leak-Niveau bleibt, dann verklage ich dich Felix auf € 39,00 Schadensersatz.  :p


----------



## facopse (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Wie erwartet, haben wir es nun mit einem waschechten Konsolenport zu tun. Ich bin beileibe kein Konsolenhasser, im Gegenteil. Für mein Leben gerne knall ich mich auf die Couch vor dem Fernseher und spiele wahlweise 360, PS3 oder Wii.
Ich kann mich aber trotzdem immer und immer wieder darüber aufregen, dass sich sämtliche erscheinende Spiele technisch kaum von den Konsolenversionen unterscheiden. Wozu habe ich noch meinen PC? Für eine geringfügig höhere Grafik- und Bildqualität? Damit ich mit Maus + Tastatur zocken kann? Sorry, aber dafür habe ich keine 2000 Euro hingeblättert.
Daran können aber wir, die blöden PCler wohl nix ändern. Damit Spiele technisch das Jahr 2006/2007 verlassen, müssen wir wohl auf die nächste Konsolengeneration warten.
Entschuldigt, dass ich mich wieder einmal darüber so aufrege, aber das musste einfach raus.
Trotzdem ist Crysis 2 für den PC vorbestellt, trotz der technischen Einschränkungen scheint es ja kein schlechter Titel zu sein.


----------



## Alexey1978 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



> Bis zu fünf Aktivierungen sind möglich, danach müssen Sie neue Aktivierungen beim EA-Support anfragen. Bei einer Deinstallation wird die Aktivierung automatisch für diesen PC rückgängig gemacht.


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Wo ist das Problem, das man "nur" 5 mal installieren kann? Wieviele PC's habt ihr denn bitte auf denen Crysis 2 läuft?    

Ich zum Beispiel habe zwei PC's zu Hause und auf dem einen läuft es nicht auf "Hardcore" von daher werde ich es nur auf meinem "dicken" PC installieren. Will heißen 1x installiert und ich hab noch 4 Installationen frei. Deinstalliere ich Crysis2, wird es wieder auf 5 Installationen hoch gesetzt. Nur wenn mein System einen fatalen Crash hätte, so dass ich das Spiel nicht mehr deinstallieren könnte, würde es bei 4 Installationen bleiben. 

Das heißt im Grunde könntet ihr Euch 4 Mal das komplette Windows völlig zerschießen während ihr Crysis2 installiert habt und ihr könnt es immer noch installieren. Wahnsinn oder?    

Und mal ehrlich wer ist so vom Schicksal geschlagen oder so unfähig das er *5 Mal* Windows so zerschießt, dass man das Spiel nicht mehr deinstallieren kann?     Richtig wohl keiner...und selbst wenn doch, eine Email an den Support und dann wird man es dort wieder zurück setzen auf 1x oder halt wieder auf 5x.

Ich bin auch kein Freund von Kopierschutzmethoden aber der hier ist für mich ok. Zum einen brauch ich nicht dauerend die DVD im Laufwerk haben und zum anderen ist er "halbwegs" fair für den zahlenden Kunden. *Einmal* online sein für die Aktivierung und dann zocken so lange man will ist doch ok. Wer hat bitte heutzutage überhaupt keine Möglichkeit ins Internet zu gehen? Für die Aktivierung dürfte nämlich sicherlich auch Modem/ISDN ausreichen.

Was das freie speichern angeht, das finde ich sehr schade. Wie ein paar Posts vor mir zu lesen, habe auch ich den Quicksave gerne genutzt um zu experimentieren was ich wo mit dem Nanosuit anstellen kann. So verkommt es leider zu einem Trial & Error mit weitaus höherem Frust Faktor. Ich hoffe, dass sie das ggf. nachpatchen und ich werde da auch mal den Support anschreiben und hoffen, dass meine einzelne Stimme da ein klein wenig bewegen kann. (Jaja ich weiß die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt)    

*Vielleicht kann ja da auch seitens der Redakteuere mal ein kleiner Wink Richtung Crytek erfolgen*.     Das hätte sicherlich mehr Bedeutung, als die Stimme eines Spielers.    

Tja keine Boss Gegner ist auch schade...ich kann mich an die großen Bosse aus Teil 1 gut erinnern. Die waren Klasse und waren bombastisch inszeniert...mal sehen wie die Mini-Bosse in Teil 2 so sind.

Das es weniger Zerstörung gibt ist jetzt nicht so tragisch finde ich, da es in New York auch nicht so viele Bambus Hütten gibt, die schön auseinanderfliegen...   
Allerdings hätte ich da von Crytek erwartet, das sie diese Feature eher ausbauen anstatt es zurück zu fahren. Da doch "der moderne Shooter" eigentlich kaum noch ohne deutlich zestörbare Umgebung klar kommt. Spätestens seit Bad Company 2 erwarten das doch viele Spieler. 

Trotz den Negativpunkten gehe  ich davon aus, dass Teil 2 mir viel Spaß machen wird.     

Laut DHL soll meine Version heute ankommen. Da frag ich mich nur, ob ich sie vor dem 24. auch spielen kann. Bzw. ob Crytek/EA mir mein Spiel sperren kann, wenn ich es per Proxy mit amerikanischer IP jetzt schon spiele.     Weiß da zufällig Jemand? Die Spieler in den Staaten dürfen ja ab heute schon los zocken...


----------



## Bergischlaender (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Mir hat der Test geholfen zu entscheiden, ob ich meine Vorbestellung storniere oder nicht. Danke dafür, Felix und Sebastian. Das Game wird gekauft!

Mit der Online-Aktivierung hab ich überhaupt kein Problem. Und da ich die Aktivierung bei Deinstallation wieder gutgeschrieben bekomme, ist auch das für mich kein Thema.

Das die Level etwas enger gesteckt sind, find ich auch nicht schlimm. Im ersten Teil konnte man zwar überall hinlaufen, gemacht hab ich das allerdings nicht. 

Was mich aber echt nervt, ist das Speichersystem. Ich will jederzeit frei speichern können! 

Das DirectX 11 fehlt, finde ich ziemlich armselig. Erst wird es angekündigt, dann die Meldung, dass es als Patch nachgeliefert wird, und jetzt hört man nix mehr davon. Hoffentlich kommt der Patch relativ schnell. Und hoffentlich stellt Crytek den Patch-Support nicht wieder so schnell ein wie bei Teil 1. Wie sieht es überhaupt mit dem Thema Bugs aus? Dazu stand nichts im Test, oder? Wäre echt super, wenn ihr euch dazu noch äussern könntet! Danke schonmal!


Also ich freu mich auf das Spiel.


----------



## WeberSebastian (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klar, Crysis 2 ist sicherlich das, was man als "Hype-Spiel" bezeichnen kann. Doch das heißt ja nicht, dass es deshalb schlecht ist.
> ...


Also ich würde es mir vermutlich tatsächlich kaufen. Zum einen gefällt mir der Nanosuit als Feature, der in meinen Augen passend überarbeitet/vereinfacht wurde und zudem jede Menge unterschiedliche Taktiken erlaubt. Zum anderen habe ich einfach langsam aber sicher genug von all den geskripteten Korridor-Shootern mit Gegnern ohne KI. Hier bietet Crysis 2 einfach mehr, mehr Spaß, mehr Freiheiten, mehr Adrenalinmomente, weil einen die Gegner mal wieder überlistet oder entdeckt haben.


----------



## hawkytonk (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Es ist schon witzig, dass selbst ein Street Fighter 4 - das ja eigentlich ein Konsolenspiel ist, dass außerdem auch für den PC erschien - geht man nach dem Test, mehr Grafik-Einstellungen bietet, als ein Crysis 2 - das ja ein PC-Spiel sein soll, dass zudem für Konsolen erscheint.


----------



## Farragut (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

ich frage mich wirklich, ob es pure sturheit seitens Crytek war das speichersystem so konsolenartig zu belassen, oder ob man es einfach übersehen hat? im grunde ist es ja keine spielentscheidende mechanik und rein vom technischen her gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen speicherpunkt der getriggert wird und einen durch einen tastendruck.
also kann ich eigentlich nur schlussfolgern, dass die konsolenversion vorrang hatte und alles pc-lastige nebenbei daher geschludert wurde. zu sehen an den peinlichen video optionen...


----------



## wallix (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Ich mag die entwicklung von shootern gar nicht. Alles nur noch geklonte "glutamat" Effekthascherei. Jeder shooter spielt sich irgendwie gleich.... Schade

Zur wertung: Nachvollziehbar wenn man Bug Ops schon eine 90 gibt, dann kann man Crysis nicht schlechter bewerten.

Hoffen wir nun alle auf Portal 2 und/oder Battlefield 3


----------



## WeberSebastian (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Bergischlaender schrieb:


> Wie sieht es überhaupt mit dem Thema Bugs aus? Dazu stand nichts im Test, oder? Wäre echt super, wenn ihr euch dazu noch äussern könntet! Danke schonmal!


Komplett Bug-frei ist Crysis 2 klar nicht, aber es gibt wenige. Hier und da setzt die KI mal kurz aus und wir hatten einen Absturz. Sonst traten keine gravierenden Fehler auf.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



N7ghty schrieb:


> Kein freies Speichern möglich in einem Ego-Shooter find ich immer noch eine absolute Frechheit, damit wird mir viel Spass am herumprobieren genommen, eine echte Enttäuschung



Ich wusste dass das kommt 

Ehrlich, ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich dachte eigentlich auch so wie Du (bis die Spiele immer kürzer worden). Wenn ich damals in Doom 1 und 2 oder Duke 3D nein Quicksave hehabt hätte, DAS wäre echt mies gewesen.

Heutzutage ist mir allerdings ein Checkpoint System auch Recht. 

1. Die Spiele sind so schon kurz genug, da kann man auch ein wenig rumprobieren.
2. Gerade das Herumprobieren wird sio gefördert finde ich. Wenn man es nach 3 Versuchen aur Route A nicht schafft dann versucht man (ich) halt andere Methoden.
3. Natürlich müssen die QS Punkte fair gewählt sein.

Bei Spielen mit Quik Save Funktion spiele ich so dass ich nach jedem Kampf, nach jedem getöteten Gegner auf die QS Taste drücke. Mit CPs ist da wesentlich mehr Spanning drin.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Alexey1978 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Mal eine Frage an den Herrn Weber. Hat man überhaupt eine Chance ein Speichersystem per Patch nachgereicht zu bekommen? Oder ist das völlig blauäugig von mir das ich mir da Hoffnungen mache?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



hawkytonk schrieb:


> Es ist schon witzig, dass selbst ein Street Fighter 4 - das ja eigentlich ein Konsolenspiel ist, dass außerdem auch für den PC erschien - geht man nach dem Test, mehr Grafik-Einstellungen bietet, als ein Crysis 2 - das ja ein PC-Spiel sein soll, dass zudem für Konsolen erscheint.



Guck dir GTA 4 an. Das kommt auch von der Konsole und da kann man alles Mögliche einstellen. 


Trotzdem überleg ich immer noch ob ichs bestelle. Sonst kommt ja in den nächsten 6-8 Wochen nix...


----------



## Alexey1978 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

@ Vordack:
Wie leider im Test schon erwähnt wurde, sind die Checkpoints nicht unbedingt "fair" gesetzt und dadurch ist der Frust Faktor höher, weil es ja selbst auf normal wohl schon recht "knackig" sein soll vom Schwierigkeitsfaktor her.

Für mich ist gerade die Quicksave bzw. die freie Speicherfunktion dazu gut, Abschnitte unterschiedlich zu spielen. Da schleicht man sich beispielsweise erstmal durch einen Abschnitt um zu erkunden welche Möglichkeiten wo sind. Tunneleingänge, Verstecke, gute Positionen um zu snipern etc. dann läd man ggf. neu und wirft den Panzerungsmodus an und ballert los, weiß aber wo man hin kann um sich kurz zu verstecken usw.

Ich finde da hilft einem das freie speichern noch eher mal etwas zu experimentieren als das von Dir beschriebene "Trial & Error" Prinzip. Ich versuchs so lange auf Route A bis ich merke "Mist klappt nicht" und dann erst nehme ich Route B. Genau das stört mich an einem Checkpunkt System vor allem wenn die Punkte teilweise zu weit auseinander sind.


----------



## N7ghty (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Vordack schrieb:


> N7ghty schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kein freies Speichern möglich in einem Ego-Shooter find ich immer noch eine absolute Frechheit, damit wird mir viel Spass am herumprobieren genommen, eine echte Enttäuschung
> ...


   Tja, aber das Problem bei CP's ist eben, dass die quasi nie ganz fair gesetzt werden. Ich hatte in jedem Spiel mit CP's irgendwann einen Punkt, an dem ich fast in die Tastatur gebissen habe. Bei Call of Duty Modern Warfare 1 zum Beispiel wars die Fernsehstation, bei Rainbow Six: Vegas wars jeder zweite CP.
Und ich hab 90% meines Spielspaßes beim ersten Crysis Teil daraus geholt, dass ich mir ein Lager angeguckt habe, mir dann irgendeine lustige Taktik ausgedacht habe und die durchgezogen hab und das geht mit CP's nun mal weeeeesentlich schwerer.
Das ist einfach ein wesentlicher Punkt, den ich bei Konsolen absolut nicht leiden kann und weswegen mir auch keine Konsole hier ins Haus kommt (und weil ich keinen Fernseher hab  )

Crytek bemüht sich ja nicht mal, den Konsolenport zu kaschieren, da gibts einfach viel zu viele Hinweise drauf: Die Grafikoptionen, die Auto-Aim-Funktion bei der Demo, das CP-System und ich wette, wenn man ins Menü kommt, gibt es solche Nachrichten wie "Lade.......... " "Laden Abgeschlossen", die auch nur auf der Konsole sinnvoll sind.


----------



## Monstermic (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



facopse schrieb:


> Wie erwartet, haben wir es nun mit einem waschechten Konsolenport zu tun. Ich bin beileibe kein Konsolenhasser, im Gegenteil. Für mein Leben gerne knall ich mich auf die Couch vor dem Fernseher und spiele wahlweise 360, PS3 oder Wii.
> Ich kann mich aber trotzdem immer und immer wieder darüber aufregen, dass sich sämtliche erscheinende Spiele technisch kaum von den Konsolenversionen unterscheiden. Wozu habe ich noch meinen PC? Für eine geringfügig höhere Grafik- und Bildqualität? Damit ich mit Maus + Tastatur zocken kann? Sorry, aber dafür habe ich keine 2000 Euro hingeblättert.
> Daran können aber wir, die blöden PCler wohl nix ändern. Damit Spiele technisch das Jahr 2006/2007 verlassen, müssen wir wohl auf die nächste Konsolengeneration warten.
> Entschuldigt, dass ich mich wieder einmal darüber so aufrege, aber das musste einfach raus.
> Trotzdem ist Crysis 2 für den PC vorbestellt, trotz der technischen Einschränkungen scheint es ja kein schlechter Titel zu sein.


  Und deshalb liebe ich die leute von Dice. die sagen klip und klar, dass sie mit BF3 auf moderne PCs setzen und die grafik für konsolen später runterskalieren. witcher 2 dürfte ebenfalls n protztitel werden. 

es wird sie noch dieses jahr endlich wieder geben, die augenöffner !


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Klar, Crysis 2 ist sicherlich das, was man als "Hype-Spiel" bezeichnen kann. Doch das heißt ja nicht, dass es deshalb schlecht ist.
> ...


Naja, ich habe es mittlerweile zur Genüge gespielt, von daher ist das hinterher schwer zu sagen. Aber hätte ich es nicht getestet, dann hätte ich es mir bestimmt gekauft, da ich den Vorgänger sehr mochte und ich gerne gute Shooter spiele.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Nun, wich warte auf jeden fall weitere Tests und Leser (bzw Userwertungen) ab, bevor ich zugreifen werde.
Jetzt wird auch deutlich, warum sich EA und Crytek so gut wie gar nichts zum SP geäußert haben - ihnen waren die Schwächen und Abstriche durchaus bewusst (davon gehe ich jetzt einfach mal aus).
Ob nun directX9 oder 11, dass sei mir persönlich jetzt mal schnurz egal.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Gerry schrieb:


> Crysis sieht auf dem PC also einen "Tick" besser aus als auf den Konsolen.
> 
> Wenn ich da an die PS3-Fassung denke, wird mir leicht übel.
> Hat uns Crytek, speziell Herr Yerli, nicht versprochen, dass die PC-Fassung wesentlich besser aussehen wird? Müssen wir jetzt auf einen potentiellen Patch warten, der dieses Versprechen evtl. einlöst?
> ...


Die PC-Fassung schaut ja schon jetzt wesentlich besser aus, schon allein weil die Auflösung höher ist und auf dem PC keine störenden Pop-ups zu sehen sind. Auch die Schatten sind am PC deutlich schöner. Aber unterm Strich sind die Konsolenfassungen eben auch - gemessen an ihrer begrenzten Leistung - ausgesprochen schön. Wenn ich eine Fassung empfehlen würde, wär es natürlich die PC-Version (wie so oft). Aber wer auf Konsole spielt, wird auch nicht in Tränen ausbrechen.


----------



## Bergischlaender (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



WeberSebastian schrieb:


> Bergischlaender schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie sieht es überhaupt mit dem Thema Bugs aus? Dazu stand nichts im Test, oder? Wäre echt super, wenn ihr euch dazu noch äussern könntet! Danke schonmal!
> ...


Gut, damit kann ich wunderbar leben. Ich hatte mir halt Sorgen gemacht, dass da eventuell wieder so krasse Bugs drin sind wie im Teil 1. Da bin ich an zwei Stellen fast verzweifelt. Relativ am Anfang sollte man doch zwei Panzer zerstören. Das hab ich gemacht, aber danach passierte einfach nichts mehr. Erst Google hat mir dann weiter geholfen. Und der zweite Bug war dann in der Mission, wo man so nen Jet fliegen musste. Da ist das Dingen ohne ersichtlichen Grund immer abgestürzt. 

Können wir nicht schon Donnerstag haben? Dann könnte ich gleich endlich Crysis 2 spielen! Und morgen käme schon der nächste Podcast!


----------



## WeberSebastian (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an den Herrn Weber. Hat man überhaupt eine Chance ein Speichersystem per Patch nachgereicht zu bekommen? Oder ist das völlig blauäugig von mir das ich mir da Hoffnungen mache?


Davon gehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht aus...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



WeberSebastian schrieb:


> Alexey1978 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mal eine Frage an den Herrn Weber. Hat man überhaupt eine Chance ein Speichersystem per Patch nachgereicht zu bekommen? Oder ist das völlig blauäugig von mir das ich mir da Hoffnungen mache?
> ...



Warum sollte Crytek das auch tun? Wäre ja, wenn es gewollt gewesen wäre, auch ein leichtes gewesen ein normales Speichersystem von Anfang an zu entwickeln.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Fiffi1984 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> ...


Danke. Wahrscheinlich werd ichs mir auch holen. Die nächsten 4-6 Wochen kommt ja eher wenig...


----------



## Daev01 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Also wenn ich ehrlich bin stand ich der Marke Crysis schon von anfang an skeptisch gegenüber und der erste Teil konnte nichts an dieser Skepsis ändern. 
Nun hab mich doch dazu hinreissen lassen mir einmal die Multiplayer-Beta zu gemüte zu führen und diese entäuchte auf der Xbox 360 in Sachen Grafik schon sehr. Doch hingegen meiner Erwartungen war die Spielbarkeit im gegensatz zum Vorgänger, wunderbar leichtgängig nutze ich nach der Eingewöhnungsphase den Nano-suite der im MP äußerst variables Vorgehen erlaubt. Ich bin nun also an den Punkt, wo ich mir sage das Spiel würd ich mir kaufen. Nun kommt die PC-version nicht in Frage, somit wpürde ich gerne Wissen ob die Grafik im Multiplayer wo möglich runter gedreht war?! Oder die Open-Beta noch nicht im ansatz die grafische Qualität des Orginals hat?! Weil ganz ehrlich die Videos sehn echt mitunter genial aus, und das was ich auf den bildschirm sah nicht unbedingt. Zu letzt noch eine Frage ist die dt.-Version geschnitten, hab mich noch nicht informiert, aber kann mich entsinnen auf Schnittberichte.com so etwas mal gelesen zu haben, wie ist denn der Status-quo?!


----------



## der-jan (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

interessant geschriebener text, bei dem ich ne menge schmunzeln mußte -
denn es ist schon recht unterhaltsam sich den eiertanz zu betrachten, den pcg (aber auch gamestar) vollführen muss um so vielen wie möglich es recht zu machen

ist euch gut gelungen


----------



## Soulja110 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

90% genau wie bei gamestar. 
wenn man die beiden tests so ließt hat man irgendwie den eindruck als wär das game eigentlich nur im 80er mittelfeld angesiedelt aber die magazine trauen sich einfach nicht einer marke wie crysis eine note zu geben wo eine 8 vorne steht also wird grad so ne 90er wertung draus gemacht.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



der-jan schrieb:


> interessant geschriebener text, bei dem ich ne menge schmunzeln mußte -
> denn es ist schon recht unterhaltsam sich den eiertanz zu betrachten, den pcg (aber auch gamestar) vollführen muss um so vielen wie möglich es recht zu machen
> 
> ist euch gut gelungen


Komisch ....
Mir erging es beim Lesen des Tests genauso    

Ich wage nicht zu behaupten, die Redaktion wäre EA oder Cryrek einen Gefallen schuldig, oder "traue" sich einfach nicht eine gerechte Wertung abzugeben - jedoch der von dir angesprochene "Eiertanz" ist für Menschen, die zwischen den Zeilen lesen können klar erkennbar, und genau *das* macht mich stutzig.

Ich werde das Spiel erst einmal im regal stehen lassen und vor allem die Leserwertungen und Tests abwarten.
Wenn schon an einigen Stellen von "Langeweile", "Unlogik" und anderen Spasskillern von der Redaktion die Rede ist, dann klingt das für mich nicht nach Crytek (Maxium Game), sondern nach EA (Maximum Profit).

FarCry und Crysis habe ich mir gekauft, installiert und beim Spielen des ersten Levels gedacht: WOW, so muss ein Shooter sein!
Lese ich den Test, so kann ich mich leider nur auf eine Endtäuschung gefasst machen: keine Storyanbindung, konsolentypische Einstellungs - und Speichermöglichkeiten, keine (oder mangelnde) Weiterführung der Story von Crysis.
Klingt ganz danach, als habe Crytek gelernt was es heißt: wassen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing. Die Melodie Spielt EA, und was heraus kam war nicht mehr Crytek, die die Spieleindustrie nach vorne trieb, und reihenweise Spieler in extase versetzte, sondern eine Marke und eine Lizenz zum gelddrucken. 
Schade @ Crytek, vielleicht besinnt ihr euch beim nächsten Titel wieder auf das, was Spiele einzigartig macht.

Wie gesagt: ich warte jetzt erst mal die Zeit ab und lese mir alle Tests und Rezensionen durch. Danach wird sich zeigen, ob das Spiel in mein Regal wandert oder nicht.


----------



## Odin333 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> der-jan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > interessant geschriebener text, bei dem ich ne menge schmunzeln mußte -
> ...


Das Gefühl bekommt man beim lesen und besonders in Verbindung mit der 90er-Wertung.
Man meint herauslesen zu können, dass man gerne 85 - 88 gegeben hätte, aber Crytek erwartet ja eine 90er Wertung.

Ich habe die letzten Wochen über schon starke Zweifel bekommen, habe es aber dann doch nicht abbestellt, deshalb werde ich mir am Wochenende mal selbst eine Meinung zusammenschustern.

Der Test liesst sich jedenfalls wie eine 80er-Wertung - besonders wenn man den Test mal mit Fear2 vergleicht: http://www.pcgames.de/FEAR-2-P...


----------



## tomjane7 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Gutes Autorenteam, Webers Platitüden sind normalerweise unerträglich, aber der Schütz federt sie gut ab. Das Spiel ist ein klarer Fall von "nur gemoddet richtig gut", grade was Speichersystem und Grafikoptionen angeht. Also abwarten.


----------



## Vordack (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> @ Vordack:
> Wie leider im Test schon erwähnt wurde, sind die Checkpoints nicht unbedingt "fair" gesetzt und dadurch ist der Frust Faktor höher, weil es ja selbst auf normal wohl schon recht "knackig" sein soll vom Schwierigkeitsfaktor her.



Das nicht schön. Wobei ich schon mehrere Spiele mit CPs gespielt habe und esklappte IMMEr irgendwie. Manchmal muss man eben etwas Geduld haben bzw. mal ne Pause einlegen wenns gar nicht klappt 



> Für mich ist gerade die Quicksave bzw. die freie Speicherfunktion dazu gut, Abschnitte unterschiedlich zu spielen. Da schleicht man sich beispielsweise erstmal durch einen Abschnitt um zu erkunden welche Möglichkeiten wo sind. Tunneleingänge, Verstecke, gute Positionen um zu snipern etc. dann läd man ggf. neu und wirft den Panzerungsmodus an und ballert los, weiß aber wo man hin kann um sich kurz zu verstecken usw.
> 
> Ich finde da hilft einem das freie speichern noch eher mal etwas zu experimentieren als das von Dir beschriebene "Trial & Error" Prinzip. Ich versuchs so lange auf Route A bis ich merke "Mist klappt nicht" und dann erst nehme ich Route B. Genau das stört mich an einem Checkpunkt System vor allem wenn die Punkte teilweise zu weit auseinander sind.



?

Trial and Error? Ich probiere es auf einer Route und wenn ich merke "Mißt, klappt nicht", dann auf eine andere. Insofern machen wirs ähnlich^^ Der einzige Unterschied ist, wenn ich es geschafft habe, dann spiele ich weiter und probiere es nicht erneut. Bei einem Checkpoint System könntest Du aber problemlos den früheren CP laden und es erneut probieren^^




N7ghty schrieb:


> Tja, aber das Problem bei CP's ist eben, dass die quasi nie ganz fair gesetzt werden. Ich hatte in jedem Spiel mit CP's irgendwann einen Punkt, an dem ich fast in die Tastatur gebissen habe. Bei Call of Duty Modern Warfare 1 zum Beispiel wars die Fernsehstation, bei Rainbow Six: Vegas wars jeder zweite CP.



Siehe meine erste Antowrt an Alexey.



> Und ich hab 90% meines Spielspaßes beim ersten Crysis Teil daraus geholt, dass ich mir ein Lager angeguckt habe, mir dann irgendeine lustige Taktik ausgedacht habe und die durchgezogen hab und das geht mit CP's nun mal weeeeesentlich schwerer.
> Das ist einfach ein wesentlicher Punkt, den ich bei Konsolen absolut nicht leiden kann und weswegen mir auch keine Konsole hier ins Haus kommt (und weil ich keinen Fernseher hab  )



siehe meine 2te Antwort an Alexey 



> Crytek bemüht sich ja nicht mal, den Konsolenport zu kaschieren, da gibts einfach viel zu viele Hinweise drauf: Die Grafikoptionen, die Auto-Aim-Funktion bei der Demo, das CP-System und ich wette, wenn man ins Menü kommt, gibt es solche Nachrichten wie "Lade.......... " "Laden Abgeschlossen", die auch nur auf der Konsole sinnvoll sind.



Die Grafikoptionen... wieso sind wir PC User immer solche "ich will alles selber einstellen" Freaks? Ich bin ja auch so^^ Find ich aber mittlerweile nicht merh so schlimm. Für die Freaks unter uns gibt es ini Dateien und Mods. Wenn es mit dem gegebenen Grafikioptionen gut aussieht wieso nicht?


Nein, ich will hier nichts verteidigen oder verfechten. Ich persönlich mag es auch lieber wenn ich speichern kann wo ich will oder wenn ich jeden einzelen Strohhalm in den Optionen seperat ein- ausblenden kann 

Ich finde nur dass jedes System seine Vor- und Nachteile hat. Das überall Speichern-System verkürzt die Spieldauer und den Schwierigkeitsgrad und in einem umfangreichen Konfigmenü man kann u.U. Sachen falsch einstellen die so nicht kompatibel sind. (Bei mir in DA2) Ausserdem jammern dann schnell Leute dass es doch ruckelt (siehe C1) 

Beide Systeme habe Vor- und Nachteile. Genauso wie bei Maus/Tastatur und Gamepad. Ich versuche aus allen Systemen das beste zu holen obwohl ich nur PC besitze. (TDU2 -> Maus Tastatur für Menus und Roulette, Gamepad für Offroad Autos und rumlaufen, Lenkrad für schnelle Autos, FF-Josytick als 6-Gang Schaltung. 5 Eingabegeräte für 1 Spiel! DAS soll mit mal jemand nachmachen )


----------



## JayAge (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Das klingt für mich alles gar nicht so toll. Die paar Punkte, die den ersten Teil noch zu einem halbwegs interessanten Shooter machten, fehlen oder wurden stark eingeschränkt. Und auch die heftige Grafik, das Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Crysis 1 schlechthin, ist im Vergleich längst nicht mehr so wegweisend. Und das Speichersystem (mit teils sehr weit auseinanderliegenden Speicherpunkten, na wer hätte das gedacht) ist so ein typischer "ach wir strecken die Spielzeit noch ein wenig" Fall. Danke, ich verzichte!


----------



## McDrake (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Zu den Checkpoints:

Wie sind die denn gespeichert?
Es gibt ja auch Spiele, die überschreiben automatisch den letzten Speicherstand. wie ists hier?
Hat man die Möglichkeit von einem früheren Checkpoint aus nochmals zu spielen?


----------



## Yttrium90 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Phänomenal-Crysis 2 verfügt über also eine erstklassige Grafik-die sich vor dem Ur-Crysis nicht verstecken muß. 
Man stelle sich dieses übertragen auf andere Dinge der Unterhaltungsindustrie vor:
"Das neue Smartphone XY ist wirklich hervorragend-es muß sich hinter einem 3 Jahre alten Handy nicht verstecken"
"Der neue PlasmaTV hat locker die gleiche Bildqualität wie der von 2008"
"Der neue i7-2600k ist auf gleichem Niveau wie der Core Duo 8400"

Das gibt 90%???? AuaAuaAua


----------



## golani79 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Vordack schrieb:


> Die Grafikoptionen... wieso sind wir PC User immer solche "ich will alles selber einstellen" Freaks? Ich bin ja auch so^^ Find ich aber mittlerweile nicht merh so schlimm. Für die Freaks unter uns gibt es ini Dateien und Mods. Wenn es mit dem gegebenen Grafikioptionen gut aussieht wieso nicht?
> 
> 
> Nein, ich will hier nichts verteidigen oder verfechten. Ich persönlich mag es auch lieber wenn ich speichern kann wo ich will oder wenn ich jeden einzelen Strohhalm in den Optionen seperat ein- ausblenden kann
> ...


Na ja, ich denke mal, Leuten die auf PC spielen kann man schon zumuten, dass sie fähig sind, ihre eigenen Grafikoptionen einzustellen ...   

Ich hab nix gegen Konsolen, finde es aber trotzdem lächerlich, dass bei so gut wie allen Titeln gewisse Optionen wegfallen und auch auf dem PC mit Konsolendesign daherkommen.


----------



## MrWhi7e (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Ich kram mal ne alte PcGames News raus "Crysis 2: Ego-Shooter muss 90er Wertungen einfahren"

Bin mal gespannt was mein eigener Eindruck ist, vorbestellt ist es und bleibt es auch. Die Demo war trotz der Bugs ganz nett, das Setting sowie die Inszenierung gefällt und die Verbesserungen des Nano Suits bringen das Spiel wirklich voran.

Aber als ich schon das "Press Start to Begin" in der Demo gelesen hab hätte ich     können.
Das nachgepatchte "Press Enter to Begin" machts nicht besser. Die Konsolenportierung ist für ein Spiel das seine Ursprünge auf dem PC hat schon dreist und hätte alleine deswegen etwas mehr Kritik verdient.

Und mal ehrlich, was bringt DX11 in ein paar Monaten, wenn die meisten eh den SP schon durchhaben!?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



McDrake schrieb:


> Zu den Checkpoints:
> 
> Wie sind die denn gespeichert?
> Es gibt ja auch Spiele, die überschreiben automatisch den letzten Speicherstand. wie ists hier?
> Hat man die Möglichkeit von einem früheren Checkpoint aus nochmals zu spielen?


Man kann alle freigespielten Checkpoints in einer Liste auswählen, das ist ziemlich gut gelöst. So kann man auch mal eine Stelle wiederholen und eine andere Taktik ausprobieren, wenn man das möchte.


----------



## der-jan (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Yttrium90 schrieb:


> Phänomenal-Crysis 2 verfügt über also eine erstklassige Grafik-die sich vor dem Ur-Crysis nicht verstecken muß.
> Man stelle sich dieses übertragen auf andere Dinge der Unterhaltungsindustrie vor:
> "Das neue Smartphone XY ist wirklich hervorragend-es muß sich hinter einem 3 Jahre alten Handy nicht verstecken"
> "Der neue PlasmaTV hat locker die gleiche Bildqualität wie der von 2008"
> ...



irgendwie traurig für crytek, daß du diese beispiele aussuchts
bei jedem anderen spiel würde man sofort sagen, der junge hat doch einen an der waffel, was kommt der mit technischen geräten? 
im videospielemarkt hat zb die marke cod gezeigt, daß von jahr zur jahr die verkaufszahlen erhöht wurden, obwohl die engine bei jeweiligen produkt immer älter wurde... aber crysis ist da scheinbar aus sicht der spieler/käufer ein sonderfall - es ist scheinbar kein spiel sondern "ein technisches ding"


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Yttrium90 schrieb:


> Phänomenal-Crysis 2 verfügt über also eine erstklassige Grafik-die sich vor dem Ur-Crysis nicht verstecken muß.
> Man stelle sich dieses übertragen auf andere Dinge der Unterhaltungsindustrie vor:
> "Das neue Smartphone XY ist wirklich hervorragend-es muß sich hinter einem 3 Jahre alten Handy nicht verstecken"
> "Der neue PlasmaTV hat locker die gleiche Bildqualität wie der von 2008"
> ...


Niemand, wirklich niemand hat behauptet, ein Spiel müsste besser aussehen als die Grafikreferenz. Crysis ist aus meiner Sicht immer noch eines der grafisch besten PC-Spiele, mit oder ohne Mods. Wenn  Crysis 2 also nicht überdeutlich besser aussieht, dann ist das für mich egal. Crysis 2 sieht vor allem auf dem PC fantastisch aus - ich finde, das allein sollte zählen.


----------



## McDrake (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



golani79 schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Konsolen, finde es aber trotzdem lächerlich, dass bei so gut wie allen Titeln gewisse Optionen wegfallen und auch auf dem PC mit Konsolendesign daherkommen.


Das versteh ich auch nicht wirklich.
Vor allem ist der vorteil beim PC, dass man sich das Setting seinen eigenen wünschen anpassen könnte.
Schatten sind mir nicht wichtig, setzen wir auf Low. Dafür mal schauen, was man weiter hoch fahren kann...



Yttrium90 schrieb:


> Phänomenal-Crysis 2 verfügt über also eine erstklassige Grafik-die sich vor dem Ur-Crysis nicht verstecken muß...
> 
> Das gibt 90%???? AuaAuaAua


so oder so:
Grafik ist nicht gleich Spielspass. Oder hab ich was verpasst?
Wo steht die die Prozent-Angabe zur Grafik?
Klar ist bei einem Shooter die Grafik durchaus ein wichtiger Punkt.
Aber ich hoffe, auch ein Duke ist trotz seiner altbackenen Grafik einen 90 an SpielSPASS wert.


----------



## Flo66R6 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Yttrium90 schrieb:


> Phänomenal-Crysis 2 verfügt über also eine erstklassige Grafik-die sich vor dem Ur-Crysis nicht verstecken muß.
> Man stelle sich dieses übertragen auf andere Dinge der Unterhaltungsindustrie vor:
> "Das neue Smartphone XY ist wirklich hervorragend-es muß sich hinter einem 3 Jahre alten Handy nicht verstecken"
> "Der neue PlasmaTV hat locker die gleiche Bildqualität wie der von 2008"
> ...


Schöner Vergleich der die Idiotie ein wenig verdeutlicht   

Ich bin drauf und dran zu stornieren. Wenn man mal zusammenfasst bleibt ein Konsolen- Shooter, der zwar gut aber nicht herausragend ist. So wie ich das sehe ist der einzigen Punkt der Crysis 2 ein wenig von den anderen Shootern der letzten Zeit abhebt, dass es eine KI gibt. Das ist lobenswert. Alles andere scheint eben nichts besonderes zu sein.

Im ernst, Checkpoints, nahezu keine Grafikeinstellungen bzw. 3 vorgefertigte Profile, durchschnittliche Grafik, Schlauchlevel, lineares Gameplay, keine zerstörbare Umgebung, viele Dinge reagieren nicht auf Beschuss, DRM mit Online Freischaltung und Installationslimit, zunächst nur DirectX 9. Dazu kommt offenbar ein zäher Einstieg in die Story, ein "bemühtes" fortsetzen der Geschichte aus dem ersten Teil, wenige Sprecher für viele Charachtere, wenig Abwechslung bei den Waffen und Gegnern.

Ich weis auch nicht. Das hört sich für mich nach konsequentem Rückschritt an. Die extrem gute Grafik, extremer Hardware Hunger, sehr breite Schlauchlevel und Interaktionsmöglichkeiten  wie z.T. zerstörbare Umgebung, Interaktion mit der Vegetation (bäume fällen, etc), Druckwellen bei Explosionen etc. waren die Haupt Argumente für Crysis 1. Crysis 2 hat diese Alleinstellungsmerkmale offensichtlich nicht mehr.

Meiner Meinung nach ist Crytek den selben Dingen zum Opfer gefallen wie nahezu alle anderen Entwicklerstudios auch: Schnell schnell idiotensichere und seichte Standardkost auf allen Plattformen raushauen. Für Konsolen entwickeln, für den PC mit möglichst wenig Aufwand "portieren". Von anpassen oder gar optimieren kann hier ja eigentlich keine Rede sein, sonst könnte man frei speichern, hätte normale Grafikoptionen wie in jedem andern PC Spiel auch, Direct X 11 Unterstützung etc.  Naja, immerhin wird es ja wohl wieder ein SDK für die Mod Community geben, was ich erstaunlich finde.

Ich bin drauf und dran zu stornieren.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## matze214 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

hey weiß einer ob der mediamarkt oder saturn das game schon verkauft?


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Yttrium90 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Phänomenal-Crysis 2 verfügt über also eine erstklassige Grafik-die sich vor dem Ur-Crysis nicht verstecken muß.
> ...



AMEN!


----------



## der-jan (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



matze214 schrieb:


> hey weiß einer ob der mediamarkt oder saturn das game schon verkauft?


wäre das wichtig? freischalten geht doch eh erst am donnerstag


----------



## Chemenu (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Bzgl. dieser Checkpoint/Quicksave Thematik möchte ich mal darauf hinweisen dass Far Cry auch keine Quicksave-Funktion hatte. Jedenfalls nicht per Tastendruck. Man konnte jedoch die Konsole aufrufen und "save_game _dateiname_" eingeben um das Spiel zu speichern.
Da die PC Version von Crysis 2 auch eine Konsole hat halte ich es durchaus für möglich dass dieser Trick hier auch funktioniert.



> Auch fehlt eine eigene Taste für das schnelle Werfen von Granaten, man
> muss sie also zunächst erst umständlich auswählen. Nervig, ja – aber
> auch kein Weltuntergang.


Dieser Umstand hat überhaupt nichts mit "Konsolen-Design" zu tun. Killzone, Uncharted; beides Spiele bei denen auf Knopfdruck eine Granate geworfen werden kann. 
In Vietcong (PC-only) z.B. muss dagegen auch erst die Granate in die Hand genommen und per Tastendruck scharf gemacht werden (Splint ziehen) bevor sie geworfen werden kann. Das ist eine Design-Entscheidung der Entwickler und hat mit dem zugrunde liegenden System überhaupt nichts zu tun. Gamepads haben schließlich mehr als genug Knöpfe. 


Ich warte noch ab bis ich mir Crysis 2 kaufe. Muss erst noch Warhead fertig spielen wenn ich mal Lust habe.
Vielleicht gibt es bis dahin ja sogar einen Patch der eine "Ultra-HQ-Config" freischaltet und die Grafik so aufbohrt dass selbst Crysis alt aussieht. Wer weiß.


----------



## GorrestFump (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Würde mich auch als technikgeil bezeichnen, aber genauso steh ich einfach nur auf geile Spiele... Crysis 2 scheint ein geiler Shooter mit Hammeroptik zu sein - was will ich als Gamer mehr? Dazu wohl interessanter MP. Gekauft!


----------



## Krampfkeks (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Im ernst, Checkpoints, nahezu keine Grafikeinstellungen bzw. 3 vorgefertigte Profile, durchschnittliche Grafik, Schlauchlevel, lineares Gameplay, keine zerstörbare Umgebung, viele Dinge reagieren nicht auf Beschuss, DRM mit Online Freischaltung und Installationslimit, zunächst nur DirectX 9. Dazu kommt offenbar ein zäher Einstieg in die Story, ein "bemühtes" fortsetzen der Geschichte aus dem ersten Teil, wenige Sprecher für viele Charachtere, wenig Abwechslung bei den Waffen und Gegnern.
> 
> Ich weis auch nicht. Das hört sich für mich nach konsequentem Rückschritt an. Die extrem gute Grafik, extremer Hardware Hunger, sehr breite Schlauchlevel und Interaktionsmöglichkeiten  wie z.T. zerstörbare Umgebung, Interaktion mit der Vegetation (bäume fällen, etc), Druckwellen bei Explosionen etc. waren die Haupt Argumente für Crysis 1. Crysis 2 hat diese Alleinstellungsmerkmale offensichtlich nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


   Sagen wir es mal so: Das kann man, leider, 95% der Shooter heute vorwerfen. Crysis 1 wäre ohne freiem Speichern undenkbar gewesen, aber wenn es schlauchiger wird kann man es verschmerzen.  Und schlauchiGER  heißt nicht gleich schlauchig.

Die Grafik ist imho immernoch verdammt gut, die Schlauchlevel vergleichsweise breit und die Alleinstellungsmerkmale waren doch nicht Hardwarehunger und Interaktion sondern freiheit und Nanosuit .... imo. Aber ich habs logischerweise noch nicht spielen können.

Jedenfalls Schön geschriebener Text, klasse Spiel und auch auf die PC Abstriche wird eingegangen. Klasse!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Chemenu schrieb:


> > muss sie also zunächst erst umständlich auswählen. Nervig, ja – aber
> > auch kein Weltuntergang.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fürchte, das siehst du falsch. Es hat sogar in diesem Fall sogar jede Menge mit dem Konsolendesign zu tun. Grund ist der: In Crysis 2 kann man springen, klettern, rennen, rutschen, tarnen, upgraden, usw.... sehr viele Aktionen, mehr als in den meisten Shootern. D.h. mehrere Tasten auf dem Gamepad sind sogar doppelt belegt - für Granaten kann es daher keine Schnelltaste geben, das Pad gibt da einfach nicht mehr her. Um Granaten auszuwählen, muss man 2x die Y- bzw die Dreieck-Taste drücken. Bei der vollgepackten Steuerung ist das leider nicht zu ändern. 

Nur: Für den PC hätte Crytek das noch überarbeiten können - hier gibt es ja mehr als genug Tasten. Doch leider hat Crytek hier das Konzept übernommen, dass man Granaten vor dem Werfen erst auswählen muss. Das ist es, was wir hier kritisieren, auch wenn's natürlich nicht wirklich schlimm ist. Man setzt Granaten dadurch einfach etwas bedachter ein. 

Klar, jeder Entwickler kann sich natürlich bewusst dafür entscheiden, dass man Granaten nicht per Schnelltaste wirft, sondern sie vorher auswählen muss, siehe Vietcong. Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber die andere Methode.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Aber ich muss auch davon ausgehen, dass man - wie in der Demo - keinen Toggle für iron sight haben wird, was unakzeptabel ist.


Egersdorfer, ich bin untröstlich - ich habe ganz vergessen, das nachzuprüfen. Hier deine Antwort: 

Unter den Spiel-Optionen findest du den Menüpunkt "Zoom durchschalten". Damit kannst du festlegen, ob du das Iron Sight per Tastendruck an- und abschaltest oder ob du dazu die Taste gedrückt halten musst. Ich nehme an, darum ging es dir?


----------



## Mazze (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Und was ist mit dem Sandbox 3 Editor?

Ist der nun dabei?

Gruß
Mazze


----------



## Yttrium90 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



McDrake schrieb:


> so oder so:
> Grafik ist nicht gleich Spielspass. Oder hab ich was verpasst?
> Wo steht die die Prozent-Angabe zur Grafik?
> Klar ist bei einem Shooter die Grafik durchaus ein wichtiger Punkt.
> Aber ich hoffe, auch ein Duke ist trotz seiner altbackenen Grafik einen 90 an SpielSPASS wert.


   Absolut richtig! Und Duke wird eines auf jeden Fall: Seinen alten Vorgänger in Punkto Grafik überflügeln-die Zeit bleibt nämlich nicht stehen
Crysis 2 tut eben dieses nicht


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Yttrium90 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Phänomenal-Crysis 2 verfügt über also eine erstklassige Grafik-die sich vor dem Ur-Crysis nicht verstecken muß.
> ...


Crytek hat es behauptet. Außerdem darf man nach 4 Jahren wohl einen deutlichen Fortschritt erwarten - gerade von Crytek, die durch das Setzen technischer Standards auf dem PC groß wurden. Eine moderne, gut skalierte Engine mit zahlreichen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten (vom Durchschnitts- bis zum  Highendrechner), das hätte Crysis 2 bieten müssen. Ein gut aussehender Konsolenport ist zu wenig. Von den spielerischen Mängeln mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Mazze schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dem Sandbox 3 Editor?
> 
> Ist der nun dabei?
> 
> ...


Nicht in unserer Testversion. Wir schauen uns ab Donnerstag auch die fertige Retail-Version an, sobald sie freigeschaltet wird. Auf der DVD habe ich aber auf den ersten Blick keine Daten gefunden, die auf einen Editor hindeuten.


----------



## Flo66R6 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Niemand, wirklich niemand hat behauptet, ein Spiel müsste besser aussehen als die Grafikreferenz. Crysis ist aus meiner Sicht immer noch eines der grafisch besten PC-Spiele, mit oder ohne Mods. Wenn Crysis 2 also nicht überdeutlich besser aussieht, dann ist das für mich egal. Crysis 2 sieht vor allem auf dem PC fantastisch aus - ich finde, das allein sollte zählen.
> ...


Genau so schaut's aus. Ich bin beileibe kein Grafik- Fetischist. Stimmig muss es sein. Crysis 2 sieht (auf die Demo bezogen) gut aus, ja. Auch stimmig ist es. Das ist aber bei mir bekannten aktuellen Shootern der letzten Zeit auch der Fall. Egal ob Bulletstorm, Dead Space 2, Bad Company etc. Die sehen alle gut aus. Es gibt auf dem Gebiet einfach keine Weiterentwicklung. 

Bei Crytek Titeln war es in der Vergangenheit so, dass deren Titel alles bisher dagewesene weit in den Schatten stellten. Das war bei Far Cry der Fall und auch bei Crysis. Crysis 2 kommt für konsolen, also war es das dann mit der grafischen Weiterentwicklung. Im Vorfeld wurde behauptet dass die Cry Engine 3 so unglaublich toll skalliert und auch aktuelle Hardware an die Grenzen treibt. 

Also mein Rechner ist nun auch schon nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch (wenn auch nicht schlecht) und bei mir rennt die Crysis 2 Demo mit 60 - 70 FPS. Genau so, wie ich es von anderen Konsolen- Ports auch gewohnt bin. Das ist ja im Grunde auch eine feine Sache, allerdings ist man von Crytek anderes gewohnt.

Außerdem ärgern mich einfach die spieltechnischen Rückschritte. Ich sehe die Schuld hier definitiv bei den Konsolen. Gerade für Crytek finde ich das einfach peinlich und ärgerlich. Wir bleiben dem PC treu, ja klar, mit billigen Konsolenports (kein Wunder das die alle Präsentationen im Vorfeld mit Xbox oder PS3 gemacht haben).

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Yttrium90 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Niemand, wirklich niemand hat behauptet, ein Spiel müsste besser aussehen als die Grafikreferenz. Crysis ist aus meiner Sicht immer noch eines der grafisch besten PC-Spiele, mit oder ohne Mods. Wenn  Crysis 2 also nicht überdeutlich besser aussieht, dann ist das für mich egal. Crysis 2 sieht vor allem auf dem PC fantastisch aus - ich finde, das allein sollte zählen.


1.)Crysis war die Grafikreferenz vor über 3! Jahren. Dass sie das heute immer noch ist-sollte nicht zuletzt die Redakteure eines Fachmagazins stutzig machen-vor allem wenn der Nachfolger vom gleichen Hersteller nicht fähig ist dieses Niveau zu übertreffen.

2.)Währe deine angebrachte Logik schlüssig-hätten Spiele des jahres 2011 die Bildqualität eines ID-Shooters von 1997. Die waren auch alle einmal Referenz

3.)Stillstand ist Rückschritt. Ein Spiel von Crytek-neben ID der Inbegriff für technische Evolution und Brillianz-sollte zwingend technisch brilliant und evolutionär sein-die 1000x aufgebackene Story vom armen NewYork-welches von bösen Ausserirdischen überfallen wird kann wohl kaum einen Kaufanreiz darstellen.

4.)Die Gründe für 1-3 sind mehr als offensichtlich-schliesslich soll das Spiel auch auf XBox sowie PS3 laufen-da macht man sich für die PC-ler doch nicht einen Extra-Aufwand

5.)Wahrscheinlich wird im Jahre 2013 immer noch ein Spiel aus dem Jahre 2008 eure referenz darstellen.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat dann jedes Smartphone die doppelte Rechenleistung einer Konsole


----------



## leckmuschel (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

warum hat das game wohl schlauchlevel ?
jaaa genau, weil die leistung der konsolen sonst nicht mehr mitkommt. ist genauso, wenn wenig spieler im MP erlaubt sind, um die performance nicht in den keller zu ziehen (aktuell crysis MP, homefront MP).
darum sind die maps auch immer so klein und eingeengt.
aber "die pc version leidet ja keineswegs unter der konsolenportierung" .


----------



## Chemenu (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, das siehst du falsch. Es hat sogar in diesem Fall sogar jede Menge mit dem Konsolendesign zu tun. Grund ist der: In Crysis 2 kann man springen, klettern, rennen, rutschen, tarnen, upgraden, usw.... sehr viele Aktionen, mehr als in den meisten Shootern. D.h. mehrere Tasten auf dem Gamepad sind sogar doppelt belegt - für Granaten kann es daher keine Schnelltaste geben, das Pad gibt da einfach nicht mehr her. Um Granaten auszuwählen, muss man 2x die Y- bzw die Dreieck-Taste drücken. Bei der vollgepackten Steuerung ist das leider nicht zu ändern.


Hmm... ich weiß nicht wie die Tastenbelegung im Detail aussieht. Aber ich vermute mal man hat dann einfach den Funtkionen des Nano-Suit Vorrang gegeben und eigene Tasten spendiert. Hätte man bestimmt auch anders lösen können, aber die werden sich schon was dabei gedacht haben.^^

Ich bräuchte jedenfalls keine Schnelltasten für Tarnung, Panzerung, usw. 
Ein Auswahlmenü wie in Crysis wär für mich auch OK, auch wenns länger dauert die Modi zu wechseln. So könnte man alle Nano-Suit-Funktionen unter einer Taste verstecken. 

Wenn ich nochmal Killzone 3 erwähnen darf, da kann man auch viel machen:
Rennen, ducken, rutschen, springen, Nahkampfangriff, Granaten werfen, nachladen, interagieren, ... sogar tarnen!  
Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren da noch ein oder zwei Tasten frei.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Yttrium90 schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Niemand, wirklich niemand hat behauptet, ein Spiel müsste besser aussehen als die Grafikreferenz. Crysis ist aus meiner Sicht immer noch eines der grafisch besten PC-Spiele, mit oder ohne Mods. Wenn  Crysis 2 also nicht überdeutlich besser aussieht, dann ist das für mich egal. Crysis 2 sieht vor allem auf dem PC fantastisch aus - ich finde, das allein sollte zählen.
> ...


In meinen Augen ist Crysis auch heute noch die Referenz, oder zumindest sehr nahe dran. Das Spiel reizt selbst aktuelle PCs noch ganz schön aus. Möglich, dass Crytek eine bessere Grafik im zweiten Teil hätte machen _können_, gäbe es nicht die Konsolenfassungen. Möglich, dass Crysis 2 unterm Strich nicht deutlich besser aussieht als der erste Teil. Doch das ändert für mich wirklich nichts daran, dass Crysis 2 zu den grafisch besten Titeln gehört, die man derzeit auf dem PC spielen kann. Wer von einem Studio grundsätzlich erwartet, eine neue grafische Referenz zu schaffen, hat aus meiner Sicht ein falsches Realitätsempfinden.



> 2.)Währe deine angebrachte Logik schlüssig-hätten Spiele des jahres 2011 die Bildqualität eines ID-Shooters von 1997. Die waren auch alle einmal Referenz


Waren sie - sind sie aber nicht mehr. Crysis hingegen hat sich grafisch wunderbar gehalten und mir fällt auf Anhieb kein Spiel ein, das da optisch mithalten kann. Wäre deine "angebrachte Logik schlüssig", dürfte Crytek ja nichts anderes als eine neue Referenz abliefern, um dem Hass der Community zu entgehen.



> 3.)Stillstand ist Rückschritt. Ein Spiel von Crytek-neben ID der Inbegriff für technische Evolution und Brillianz-sollte zwingend technisch brilliant und evolutionär sein-die 1000x aufgebackene Story vom armen NewYork-welches von bösen Ausserirdischen überfallen wird kann wohl kaum einen Kaufanreiz darstellen.


Sehe ich komplett anders. Weder Crytek noch id müssen für mich technische Evolution betreiben. Sie müssen gute Spiele machen. Wenn die technisch dann noch super gemacht sind, ist das Ziel erreicht. Wenn sie technisch über alle Grenzen hinausschießen und die Messlatte nach oben legen, dann haben sie die Erwartungen übertroffen. Wer jedoch grundsätzlich nichts unter dem Niveau "wegweisend" und "brillant" toleriert, der braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn man enttäuscht wird.



> 4.)Die Gründe für 1-3 sind mehr als offensichtlich-schliesslich soll das Spiel auch auf XBox sowie PS3
> laufen-da macht man sich für die PC-ler doch nicht einen Extra-Aufwand


Ich glaube auch, dass Crysis 2 ein anderes Spiel geworden wäre, wenn man es nur für den PC designt hätte. Doch wer sich jetzt ernsthaft über die (deutlich schönere) Optik der PC-Fassung aufregt, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen. 



> 5.)Wahrscheinlich wird im Jahre 2013 immer noch ein Spiel aus dem Jahre 2008 eure referenz darstellen.
> Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat dann jedes Smartphone die doppelte Rechenleistung einer Konsole


Dafür ist mir jeder Kommentar zu schade.


----------



## Patric23 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Also dass die lvl im MP eingegrenzt sind find ich eigentlich besser des hat mich bei crysis 1 im MP gestört du bist teilweise ewig gelaufen und du bist keinem Gegner begegnet.

Was die Grafik angeht hab ich gar kein Problem damit. Ich mein ich hab die Demo gespielt und fand da die Grafik eigentlich schon sehr gut ( und des mit meinem 4 Jahre altem Pc ) und außerdem wird auch nicht jeder den High -End Pc bei sich zu Hause rumstehen haben dass er alles auf maximalen Einstellungen spielen könnte falls die Grafik so überragen wäre wie sichs alle wünschen.

Meine einzigen Kritikpunkte sind eigentlich :
1) die etwas lineareren lvl ( wobei es nicht gesagt ist wie linear, in crysis 1 hatte man ja schon viele Freiheiten was den Spielverlauf angeht und wenn des wenn eingeschränkt is isses jetzt auch nicht so schlimm) . 
2) die teilweise an die Konsolen angepasste Steuerung

Was ich auch nicht so schlimm finde ist die Tatsache dass es kein freies Speichern mehr gibt ( dadurch erhöt sich zwar der anscheinend schon hohe Schwiriegkeitsgrad noch etwas aber für mich ist dass eigentlich positiv da ich Crysis 1 auf delta komplett durchspielen konnte ohne einmal zu sterben ( mit gelegentlichem Speichern) 

!!! Also ich würd sagen gebt dem Spiel doch erst mal ne Chance bevor ihrs alle komplett runtermacht ich werds mir holen und dann nochmal von meinen Eindrücken schreiben !!!!

Gruß Patti


----------



## Alexey1978 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

@Vordack:
Ja war vielleicht etwas umständlich ausgedrückt. Bei Crysis1 zum Beispiel habe ich gerne mal aus größerer Entfernung mit dem Scharfschützenvisier die Wachen in den MG-Stellungen und den Wachtürmen erledigt um dann besser in die Basis zu gelangen. Das Problem war, das Visier schwankte wie ein besoffener Seeman nach Mitternacht...und ein "Fehlschuß" sorgte dann sofort für Alarm. Ich denke jeder der den ersten Teil kennt, kennt diese Basis, wo man auch alternativ die Tankstelle in die Luft jagen kann um für Ablenkung zu sorgen. Möchte man aber "dezenter" vorgehen und den Alarm so lange wie möglich verhindern, half das snipen sehr. Nur ohne freies Speichern ist eine solche herangehensweise nicht mehr möglich, da nach jedem Fehlschuss ja wieder von vorne hätte anfangen müssen.

Das ist nur ein Beispiel...aber ich werde es auch mit Checkpoints spielen...das soll jetzt hier nicht das übliche Crysis2 ist mies gerede werden. Nur eine kurze Erklärung, warum mein Favorit nach wie vor das freie speichern ist.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte jedenfalls keine Schnelltasten für Tarnung, Panzerung, usw.
> Ein Auswahlmenü wie in Crysis wär für mich auch OK, auch wenns länger dauert die Modi zu wechseln. So könnte man alle Nano-Suit-Funktionen unter einer Taste verstecken.


Das Ringmenü gibt es ja auch in Crysis 2 wieder, man benutzt es nur so gut wie nie. Die Schnelltasten für Panzerung und Tarnung sind schon _sehr _praktisch, egal ob auf Konsole oder PC. 



> Wenn ich nochmal Killzone 3 erwähnen darf, da kann man auch viel machen: Rennen, ducken, rutschen, springen, Nahkampfangriff, Granaten werfen, nachladen, interagieren, ... sogar tarnen!  Und wenn ich mich recht erinnere waren da noch ein oder zwei Tasten frei.


Ich glaub dir ja, dass Killzone 3 eine tolle Gamepad-Steuerung hat. Aber wenn ich mir jetzt so die Gamepad-Steuerung von Crysis 2 ansehe und wieviele Tasten da belegt sind, dann wüsste ich auf Anhieb nicht, wie man das mit den Granaten besser machen könnte. Trotzdem - und da sind wir ja einer Meinung - hätte sicher nichts dagegen gesprochen, für die PC-Fassung eine Schnelltaste einzubauen. Vielleicht wollte es Crytek aber auch einfach so, damit man die Granaten etwas überlegter einsetzt. Ist schlussendlich doch auch egal - davon geht die Welt nicht unter und es gibt sicher spannendere Themen rund um Crysis 2.


----------



## LostHero (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

puh nachdem ich den test gelesen habe bin ich um so mehr erleichtert es abbestellt zu haben.
DA2 waren schon 50€ innen sand gesetzt, das selbe wäre mir nun wohl auch mit crysis 2 passiert.


----------



## WeberSebastian (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Bei Crytek Titeln war es in der Vergangenheit so, dass deren Titel alles bisher dagewesene weit in den Schatten stellten. Das war bei Far Cry der Fall und auch bei Crysis. Crysis 2 kommt für konsolen, also war es das dann mit der grafischen Weiterentwicklung. Im Vorfeld wurde behauptet dass die Cry Engine 3 so unglaublich toll skalliert und auch aktuelle Hardware an die Grenzen treibt.
> 
> Also mein Rechner ist nun auch schon nicht mehr so ganz taufrisch (wenn auch nicht schlecht) und bei mir rennt die Crysis 2 Demo mit 60 - 70 FPS. Genau so, wie ich es von anderen Konsolen- Ports auch gewohnt bin. Das ist ja im Grunde auch eine feine Sache, allerdings ist man von Crytek anderes gewohnt.


Ich wage mich mal an Crysis 1 zu erinnern. Das Spiel kam damals raus, sah bombastisch aus, forderte aber im Grund Hardware, die seinerzeit noch nicht mal auf dem Markt war. Kein Wunder also: Das Gejammer war groß, Crysis sei nicht optimiert, ruckelt überall und so weiter.

Jetzt kommt Crysis 2 auf den Markt, das ohne Frage erstklassig aussieht und zudem wohl selbst auf älteren Rechnern mit sehr guten Frame-Raten läuft. Doch jetzt heult alle Welt, weil Crysis 2 eben - dank der Parallelentwicklung für die Konsolen - besser optimiert ist. Da verstehe ich persönlich die Welt nicht mehr.

Nur weil Crysis 2 auch auf Xbox 360 und PS3 erscheint, heißt das lange nicht, dass es schlecht aussieht - man schaue sich nur mal die Konsolenfassung im Vergleich zur PC-Version an! Und, dass Crytek deshalb seine Engine besser optimiert hat, das sollte eigentlich jeden Spieler da draußen freuen.

Und natürlich muss sich Crytek auch den Marktgegebenheiten anpassen. Es ist nun mal so, dass kein anderes Land im Vergleich zu Deutschland so vom PC dominiert wird. Und somit muss man sich als Publisher und Entwickler einfach überlegen, für welche Systeme man seine Spiele veröffentlicht - wer also Crytek nun vorwirft, Crysis 2 auch auf den Konsolen veröffentlicht zu haben (wo es ja auch noch grafisch und spielerisch etwas schlechter ist), der hat scheinbar längere Zeit und einem Stein gelebt. Stattdessen sollte man als PC-Spieler eigentlich glücklich darüber sein, dass es eben noch Entwickler wie Crytek gibt, deren Steckenpferd der PC ist, sodass Sie die Grafik deutlich aufbohren, DX11-Features nachliefern wollen, genauso wie den Editor und so weiter...


----------



## Farragut (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



WeberSebastian schrieb:


> Flo66R6 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei Crytek Titeln war es in der Vergangenheit so, dass deren Titel alles bisher dagewesene weit in den Schatten stellten. Das war bei Far Cry der Fall und auch bei Crysis. Crysis 2 kommt für konsolen, also war es das dann mit der grafischen Weiterentwicklung. Im Vorfeld wurde behauptet dass die Cry Engine 3 so unglaublich toll skalliert und auch aktuelle Hardware an die Grenzen treibt.
> ...


   wenn der PC Cryteks Steckenpferd sein soll, wieso werden dann solche grundlegend Sachen wie die Grafikoptionen und das speichern so nach unten reduziert? da stimmt doch was nicht...


----------



## Downiz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Wieso wird jetzt nicht erwähnt, dass es schon einen Leak vom richtigen Crysis 2 gibt?
Bei Homefront, Dragon Age 2 und Total War Shogun 2 gab es auch schon fast eine Woche davor Leaks. Darüber beschwert sich aber keiner hm?
Dann war es wohl doch einfach Marketing-Sache, die Beta von Crysis 2 so früh zu leaken..


----------



## Yttrium90 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Doch wer sich jetzt ernsthaft über die (deutlich schönere) Optik der PC-Fassung aufregt, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.
> 
> Dafür ist mir jeder Kommentar zu schade.


  Ich bin doch bisher in keinster Weise Dir gegenüber abwertend oder beleidigend geworden. Warum kannst Du es nicht genauso halten...Du kleiner Industriesklave und dummer Scheisser??


----------



## Farragut (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Yttrium90 schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Doch wer sich jetzt ernsthaft über die (deutlich schönere) Optik der PC-Fassung aufregt, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.
> ...


   hu, gehts noch? wenn das für dich beleidigend ist, dann hast du leider ein problem....und dann selber mit sowas zu werfen, disqualifiziert dich nur um so mehr.

sich am ersten tag schon so dumm zu verhalten...tze tze tze


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Yttrium90 schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Doch wer sich jetzt ernsthaft über die (deutlich schönere) Optik der PC-Fassung aufregt, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.
> ...


Mir war nicht klar, dass ich dich abgewertet oder beleidigt habe, so sollte es natürlich nicht rüberkommen. Würde mich dafür auch vorsorglich entschuldigen, aber da sich das mit deinem nächsten Kommentar ohnehin erledigt hat, brauchen wir das Gespräch - so kultiviert es auch sein mag - nicht fortzusetzen.


----------



## ING (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

ohne mich zuweit aus dem fenster zu lehnen aber ich prophezeie mal das ihr auf den dx11 patch noch lange warten dürft, zumindestens wenn er grafisch wirklich was bringen soll und nicht nur der renderpfad integriert wird. es ist offensichtlich das crytek in diese richtung noch garnichts gemacht hat, sie werden erst jetzt anfangen die engine für die nächste konsolengeneration vorzubereiten und vermutlich die pc version als test umgebung dafür nutzen.

und ohne mich jetzt profilieren zu wollen   ich war der einzigste hier der direkt nach dem leak wusste was sache war mit dem dx11 modus während hier noch alle kiddies durch die foren rannten und sämtliche kritische stimmen mit "das ist nur dx9, die final kann dx11 und wird tausendmal besser aussehen!!!" abwiegelten. bei interesse kann ich euch gerne die beiträge dazu raussuchen


----------



## TwoSnake (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Yttrium90 schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Doch wer sich jetzt ernsthaft über die (deutlich schönere) Optik der PC-Fassung aufregt, dem ist wirklich nicht mehr zu helfen.
> ...


   "Hallo? Spreche ich da mit der örtlichen Kinderbetreuung? Ja, also ein Kind hat sich leider ins Internet verirrt und beleidigt hier grundlos andere Menschen. Ja genau, bitte wieder einfangen trennen. Danke."

[ironie] Gute Idee einen Moderator/ Redakteur grundlos zu beleidigen. Weiter so! [/ironie]


----------



## ING (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



TwoSnake schrieb:


> "Hallo? Spreche ich da mit der örtlichen Kinderbetreuung? Ja, also ein Kind hat sich leider ins Internet verirrt und beleidigt hier grundlos andere Menschen. Ja genau, bitte wieder einfangen trennen. Danke."


also der 90 in seinem usernamen nach müsstest du da eher wonders anrufen


----------



## Basshinzu (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

die linearen levels sind leider schade. war eines der schönsten dinge in crysis 1.


----------



## leckmuschel (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



WeberSebastian schrieb:


> Flo66R6 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bei Crytek Titeln war es in der Vergangenheit so, dass deren Titel alles bisher dagewesene weit in den Schatten stellten. Das war bei Far Cry der Fall und auch bei Crysis. Crysis 2 kommt für konsolen, also war es das dann mit der grafischen Weiterentwicklung. Im Vorfeld wurde behauptet dass die Cry Engine 3 so unglaublich toll skalliert und auch aktuelle Hardware an die Grenzen treibt.
> ...


   andere entwickler haben auch pc only entwickelt. dazu zählt unter anderem starcraft 2, arma etc.
gut, sie werden ab jetzt mit diablo 3 auch für konsole mitentwickeln, haben wow in der pipeline, aber auch das ist ein pc spiel !
es lässt sich genug geld mit pc spielen einfahren, nur man kriegt den hals nicht voll !
das steckenpferd war hier definitiv nicht der pc, sonst gäbe es nicht die konsolenbegrenzungen (wie bereits erwähnt, schlauchlevel, geringe anzahl an mitspielern im multi und zu kleine maps, wo es im gegensatz wie z.b. bei crysis 1 der fall ist), die dann die fps runterziehen würden.
ebenfalls kündigte man damals an (ja, es gab eine ankünding, glaube 2009 auch auf eurer seite zu finden), das crysis 2 dx 11 kann. gut, nicht wann, aber bitte, wenn man schon techdemos mit dx11 zeigt und "achived with cryengine 3" in ihr game einbaut, auf ihrer homepage noch dx11 als feature stehen hat, es löscht und man eine ankündigung dazu rausbringen will, die nicht kommt, fühle ich mich nicht glücklich, sondern mehr als verarscht.
keine statement, nichtmal wirklich vor dem release und dann auch nur dx 9, obwohl der vorgänger mind. dx10 konnte. das heisst für mich, es wurde irgendwas komplett an der engine umgekrempelt und mehr abgewiegelt auf konsole.
und wenn man den aktuellen trend nicht erkennt, dass die games immer mehr konsolenmist werden, der lebt definitiv unter einem stein.
denn es ist nicht auszuhalten, wie in jedem spiel der sniper mittlerweile abgeht, nur weil man es nicht balancen konnte, auf grund der langsamen controlleraimer, wo einfach nicht deutlich wird wie krass der sniper tatsächlich ist (da muss man sich mal an den kopf fassen, man baut noch dicke autosniper ein!!!), man auf kleinen maps leute direkt mit 2 kugeln killt und man sich nicht mehr hinlegen, strafen und zur seite lehnen und man sowas als feature andreht (ja, wenn ich hinter einem baum bin, will ich mich zur seite lehnen können und nicht gleich mit dem ganzen körper raus, damit alle mich abschiessen können) !
tut mir leid, geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber die zeit des verarschens ist für mich vorbei. lieber gehe ich dann raubkopieren, anstatt da noch die geldkoffer zu füllen.


----------



## Krampfkeks (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> @Vordack:
> Ja war vielleicht etwas umständlich ausgedrückt. Bei Crysis1 zum Beispiel habe ich gerne mal aus größerer Entfernung mit dem Scharfschützenvisier die Wachen in den MG-Stellungen und den Wachtürmen erledigt um dann besser in die Basis zu gelangen. Das Problem war, das Visier schwankte wie ein besoffener Seeman nach Mitternacht...und ein "Fehlschuß" sorgte dann sofort für Alarm. Ich denke jeder der den ersten Teil kennt, kennt diese Basis, wo man auch alternativ die Tankstelle in die Luft jagen kann um für Ablenkung zu sorgen. Möchte man aber "dezenter" vorgehen und den Alarm so lange wie möglich verhindern, half das snipen sehr. Nur ohne freies Speichern ist eine solche herangehensweise nicht mehr möglich, da nach jedem Fehlschuss ja wieder von vorne hätte anfangen müssen.
> 
> Das ist nur ein Beispiel...aber ich werde es auch mit Checkpoints spielen...das soll jetzt hier nicht das übliche Crysis2 ist mies gerede werden. Nur eine kurze Erklärung, warum mein Favorit nach wie vor das freie speichern ist.


Andererseits lässt sich argumentieren das längeres Snipern durch abspeichern schnell den Reiz verliert....wenn ich weiß das mir jeder weitere Schuss alles versauen kann ist spannender....imho


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Liebe Redaktion von PCG,
ich würde Euch bitten, die hier eingegangenen Beiträge auszudrucken (in meinem Fall habt ihr dazu die Erlaubnis), und sie dem CEO con Crytek mal in einem videointerview vorzulegen. Er sollte doch mal Stellung beziehen.
Vielleicht wäre das auch mal eine kleine Abwechslung zu dem ewigen "das beste Rollenspiel seit 1895" oder "DU oder SIE im Forum", was in meinen Augen keine große redaktionelle Leisung ist.
Über DEN Bericht würde A) ich mich selber freuen, und B) auch sicherlich andere Mitleser, die Far Cry und Crysis geliebt haben, und sich jetzt von Crytek 2irgendwie" auf den arm genommen fühlen. 

Nur mal so als vorschlag, denkt mal drüber nach


----------



## ING (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Liebe Redaktion von PCG,
> ich würde Euch bitten, die hier eingegangenen Beiträge auszudrucken (in meinem Fall habt ihr dazu die Erlaubnis), und sie dem CEO con Crytek mal in einem videointerview vorzulegen. Er sollte doch mal Stellung beziehen.
> Vielleicht wäre das auch mal eine kleine Abwechslung zu dem ewigen "das beste Rollenspiel seit 1895" oder "DU oder SIE im Forum", was in meinen Augen keine große redaktionelle Leisung ist.
> Über DEN Bericht würde A) ich mich selber freuen, und B) auch sicherlich andere Mitleser, die Far Cry und Crysis geliebt haben, und sich jetzt von Crytek 2irgendwie" auf den arm genommen fühlen.
> ...


ich glaub die yerlis selbst reden garnicht mehr mit der presse, dafür haben sie doch ihren camarillo der garantiert mehr als nur einen "sicheres auftreten bei völliger ahnungslosigkeit" kursus absolviert hat^^

sonst kann ich den vorschlag nur unterstützen und geben ebenfalls mein einverständnis


----------



## Bora (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Früher (Oh Gott, wir werden alle älter!) habe ich mir 5-6 Spiele im Jahr gekauft. Damit hatte ich zumeist sehr viel Spass und es war ein tolles Hobby.

Heute kaufe ich mir maximal 1! Spiel im Jahr. Und Crysis 2 gehört da sicherlich nicht dazu. Im COD 17, FIFA 11, NFS 576 Einheitsbrei habe ich schlicht die Lust verloren, für die pure Innovationsunlust so viel Geld auszugeben. 

Wobei ich heute mehr konsumieren könnte, als damals. Es lohnt einfach nicht.
SP scheint seit WoW auf dem absteigenden Ast, große Lables vermakrten nur noch Serien mit jeder Menge Effekthascherei. Nebenbei darf man sich als Kude noch eher als potenzieller Verbrecher fühlen und obliegt Auflagen (dauerhafte Onlineüberprüfung etc.).

Seit 10 Jahren bin ich nun auf dieser Plattform und seit 18 Jahren bin ich Gamer. Ich kommer immer weniger hier her. Weil es ernüchternd ist. Gaming ist nur noch was für "vergleichsweise" ansprucharme Konsumenten. 

Sorry, wenn sich nun jemand auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. Dumm rumballern konnten wir schon früher. Jetzt darf man es auch in HD, nur kürzer und langweiliger. Das haben wir doch schon alles gesehen.

Dieser Markt wird sich noch selbst beerdigen.


----------



## Nesquick_John (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

bei crysis 1 bin ich meistens eh immer auf einem weg  ins gegnerische lager gekommen, die open-world war zwar schön, aber brauchte ich nicht unbedingt. dafür warren die explosionen furchtbar hässlich, da freu ich mich schon auf crysis 2. nur die tatsache mmit dem unberfriedigendem ende ist nicht so schön, so was hasse ich


----------



## lippianer (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Bora schrieb:


> Früher (Oh Gott, wir werden alle älter!) habe ich mir 5-6 Spiele im Jahr gekauft. Damit hatte ich zumeist sehr viel Spass und es war ein tolles Hobby.
> 
> Heute kaufe ich mir maximal 1! Spiel im Jahr. Und Crysis 2 gehört da sicherlich nicht dazu. Im COD 17, FIFA 11, NFS 576 Einheitsbrei habe ich schlicht die Lust verloren, für die pure Innovationsunlust so viel Geld auszugeben.
> 
> ...


   Denn hol dir Red Orchestra 2 wenn draußen ist!


----------



## Oray (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

WAS IST DA PASSIERT !!!! ????????? 
ICH HAB ES ICH HAAAABBBEEE ES UND DANN KOMMT MIR DAS SPIEL MIT 
"Das Produkt kann erst ab 24.03.2011 aktiviert werden" 

ich drehe druch !!!
 ICh bin ein ehrlicher Käufer und werde dann noch bestraft! 
Hiermit Offiziell : Das nächste mal überlege ich mir ob ich es dann doch nicht Illegal zieh und jetzt schon spielen kann ! Sorry ich weiß unangebracht aber das stinkt mir jetzt gewaltig !!


----------



## ING (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Oray schrieb:


> WAS IST DA PASSIERT !!!! ?????????
> ICH HAB ES ICH HAAAABBBEEE ES UND DANN KOMMT MIR DAS SPIEL MIT
> "Das Produkt kann erst ab 24.03.2011 aktiviert werden"
> 
> ...


deine caps-lock taste is ja immernoch kaputt   

ps: ätschi-bätsch


----------



## vkhk (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Bora schrieb:


> Früher (Oh Gott, wir werden alle älter!) habe ich mir 5-6 Spiele im Jahr gekauft. Damit hatte ich zumeist sehr viel Spass und es war ein tolles Hobby.
> 
> Heute kaufe ich mir maximal 1! Spiel im Jahr. Und Crysis 2 gehört da sicherlich nicht dazu. Im COD 17, FIFA 11, NFS 576 Einheitsbrei habe ich schlicht die Lust verloren, für die pure Innovationsunlust so viel Geld auszugeben.
> 
> ...


   ich versteh zwar was du meinst, aber bei crysis 2, das auch noch dank nanosuit taktische kämpfe erfordert und 8-10 stunden singleplayerspeilzeit hat was im vergleich zu anderen shootern, wie homefront, doch recht viel ist, finde ich das kommentar iwie fehlplatziert.
und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass in einem jahr doch 5 gute spiele raus kommen.


----------



## Krampfkeks (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Oray schrieb:


> WAS IST DA PASSIERT !!!! ?????????
> ICH HAB ES ICH HAAAABBBEEE ES UND DANN KOMMT MIR DAS SPIEL MIT
> "Das Produkt kann erst ab 24.03.2011 aktiviert werden"
> 
> ...


   Oh nein sie müssen tatsächlich egiene Server aufstellen für Deutschland? Solche Schweine    
Wär es shcon aktivierbar würdest du jetz flamen das der MP nicht geht, richtig?
Es wird genu um 0 Uhr freigeschalten (Nacht auf Donnerstag), da da auch der offizielle Release des Spieles ist.


----------



## DerdOn2006 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Basshinzu schrieb:


> die linearen levels sind leider schade. war eines der schönsten dinge in crysis 1.


Ich bin jetzt nicht allzu traurig darüber. Hatte letzthin mal wieder Crysis Warhead aus der Spielekiste gekramt und ein bisschen angezockt, als ich in einem Level den Strand von der KVA säuberte, hatte ich einen bestimmten Punkt nicht abgelaufen, alle Gegner waren allerdings schon tot. Das Resultat war, dass ich das Level komplett neu Spielen durfte. Diese unangenehme Nebenerscheinung einer scheinbar offenen Welt, gibt es leider auch zu großen Teilen in Crysis.  Mehrere Möglichkeiten, ein Level in C2 zu bewältigen gibt es nach wie vor, also trauere ich der offenen Welt nicht nach.


----------



## Oray (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



ING schrieb:


> Oray schrieb:
> 
> 
> > WAS IST DA PASSIERT !!!! ?????????
> ...


   hahahahaha


----------



## Spruso (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Irgendwie ist diese Wertung wirklich nicht verwunderlich (kam ja sogar mit Ankündigung, finde nur den Artikel grad nicht    ).


Grundsätzlich sieht das für mich nach dem folgenden Grundsatz aus: 
Das Produkt kommt aus Deutschland, man muss aber im Vergleich zu anderen Produkten als PC-Spieler Abstriche machen. Trotzdem fährt es eine 90er Wertung ein.

Das kommt mir vor wie bei den Automagazinen, wo man bei einem Citroen oder Renault viel mehr fürs Geld bekommt, aber trotzdem immer wieder der Golf als absolute Referenz hingestellt wird, nur weil er halt aus Deutschland kommt.

Naja, ich freue mich auf ein richtiges PC-Spiel, nämlich den guten Hexer Geralt.


----------



## Oray (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Oray schrieb:
> 
> 
> > WAS IST DA PASSIERT !!!! ?????????
> ...


   ja aber Singleplayer hätten die ja freischalten können!


----------



## Oray (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Spruso schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist diese Wertung wirklich nicht verwunderlich (kam ja sogar mit Ankündigung, finde nur den Artikel grad nicht    ).
> 
> 
> Grundsätzlich sieht das für mich nach dem folgenden Grundsatz aus:
> ...


   Ankündigung ?
Ich finde den Artikel auch nicht aber ich weiß was Du meinst. 
Da war aber die rede von 93 % also  ...


----------



## Krampfkeks (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Oray schrieb:


> Krampfkeks schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oray schrieb:
> ...


   Würden sie sicherlich auch, wenn sie die nötigen Serverkapazitäten schon hätten.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Was man hier allgemein mal festhalten muss: Es ist echt klasse wie die Redakteure, speziell Felix, sich hier beteiligen.   Da müssen wir, die "normalen" Nutzer, uns mal klar machen, dass es keinesfalls selbstverständlich ist dass man die Infos so aus erster Hand bekommt und auch noch schnell nachfragen kann.



Weiter so!


----------



## ING (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Oray schrieb:


> Ankündigung ?
> Ich finde den Artikel auch nicht aber ich weiß was Du meinst.
> Da war aber die rede von 93 % also  ...


diese news / bestellung / bedingung / vorraussetzung / etc. war gemeint...

Crysis-2-Ego-Shooter-muss-90er-Wertungen-einfahren-807713/

oder 

Crysis-2-Electronic-Arts-rechnet-mit-einer-90-Prozent-Wertung-768826/

90er, das heißt 90 oder mehr. mindestanforderung erfüllt   
oder noch eins draufgesetzt...

Crysis-2-Laut-Electronic-Arts-ein-Kandidat-fuer-das-Spiel-des-Jahres-748737/

ebenfalls interessant...

Crysis-2-Entwickler-Yerli-Konsolen-Fokus-der-Entwickler-bremst-den-PC-aus-801671/


----------



## Bora (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



lippianer schrieb:


> Bora schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Früher (Oh Gott, wir werden alle älter!) habe ich mir 5-6 Spiele im Jahr gekauft. Damit hatte ich zumeist sehr viel Spass und es war ein tolles Hobby.
> ...


habe ich auf dem Zettel


----------



## Stephan1982 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Yttrium90 schrieb:


> 2.)*Währe* deine angebrachte Logik schlüssig-hätten Spiele des jahres 2011 die Bildqualität eines ID-Shooters von 1997. Die waren auch alle einmal Referenz


   http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:ngZ7psxaUS4J:www.waere-waehre.de/+w%C3%A4re+oder+w%C3%A4hre&cd=2&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de&source=www.google.de


----------



## Elbart (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Ihr bezeichnet einen Shooter am PC mit Auto-Aim als "großartig"?
Wow.


----------



## Stephan1982 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



LostHero schrieb:


> puh nachdem ich den test gelesen habe bin ich um so mehr erleichtert es abbestellt zu haben.
> DA2 waren schon 50€ innen sand gesetzt, das selbe wäre mir nun wohl auch mit crysis 2 passiert.


 Wer sich heutezutage noch Games direkt nach dem Release holt, dem ist eh nicht mehr zu helfen! Vor allem deshalb nicht, weil die Durchschnitts-Spieldauer von Shootern (5-6 Std.) dem Preis schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gerecht wird! Werde mir ne Crysis 1+2-Box in 2 Jahren für nen 10er vom Grabbeltisch holen! Dann kostet auch die dazu notwendige Hardware nur noch ein paar Euros!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Elbart schrieb:


> Ihr bezeichnet einen Shooter am PC mit Auto-Aim als "großartig"?
> Wow.


Das Auto-Aiming ist vollkommen optional. Man kann es im Optionsmenü abschalten. Und ich verrate dir noch etwas: Bei Half-Life, _dem_ PC-Shooter schlechthin, war es exakt der gleiche Fall.


----------



## Oray (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



ING schrieb:


> Oray schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ankündigung ?
> ...


   Lol ... wenn das Spiel halt gut ist ist es gut ???

Weltweit hat es 90 Wertungen oder eben 9/10 

oder willst du "DEUTSCHLANDS BESTER" jetzt behaupten dass alle Magazine gekauft sind und das Spiel eigentlich eine 70 wäre ???


----------



## Oray (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Elbart schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ihr bezeichnet einen Shooter am PC mit Auto-Aim als "großartig"?
> ...


   Word !


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Also, so wie ich das lese...hat sich im Vergleich zu Crysis 1 sogar weniger getan, als erwartet. Gerade das im Test angeschriebene Schlauchlevel-Design ist ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger. 

Und naja...Story war wohl auch noch nie Cryteks Stärke.


----------



## DestinysHand (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Oray schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Elbart schrieb:
> ...


Soll nicht der erste Patch das Autoaiming eh wegpatchen?


----------



## fsm (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

"Fahrzeuge spielen kaum noch eine Rolle in Crysis 2" - bester Satz, den ich bisher über Crysis 2 gehört habe. Ich finde es total bescheuert, dass inzwischen in jedem Shooter (!) Fahrzeuge vorkommen müssen! Immerhin hier ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Krampfkeks (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Also, so wie ich das lese...hat sich im Vergleich zu Crysis 1 sogar weniger getan, als erwartet. Gerade das im Test angeschriebene Schlauchlevel-Design ist ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger.
> 
> Und naja...Story war wohl auch noch nie Cryteks Stärke.


Ja Crysis hattte überhaupt keine Linearen Schlauchlevel. http://cloud.steampowered.com/ugc/540637749814923577/BD2A5DDBCF216EF29F92F0DC9691622D90908F4A/    (nein das ist nicht auf niedrig, das ist nur ein 3 Jahre altes Spiel ohne mods.) Solang man immernoch meist mehrere Vorgehensweisen anwenden kann bin ich zufrieden....mit Stealth kills gehts noch besser.

Aber ich hab ne Frage: Warum werden die Anzugkurztasten überall als Neuerung angepriesen? Die hatte Crysis 1 auch


----------



## Felix Schuetz (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



DestinysHand schrieb:


> Oray schrieb:
> 
> 
> > FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> ...


Da gibt es nichts, was man patchen müsste. Einfach in das Menü gehen und Auto-Aiming abschalten.


----------



## Antalos (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Irgendwie freue ich mich derweil mehr auf "sucker punch" (kino) als auf crysis II ... irgendwie komisch, dass ich mir im märz sehr warscheinlich kein spiel kaufen werde...nachdem ich befürchtet habe mindestens 150€ blechen zu dürfen (Shogun ist aus pietet weggefallen...Homefront war zu "casual" und Crysis II hällt sich nicht an "alte" werte...).
Wenn der fehlende dx11-modus nachgereicht wird wirds vllt eine Option...aber bis dahin zieh ich zinsen ein  ist auch was...


----------



## MikeBrinkmann (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Hoffentlich bleiben die auf ihrem Spiel sitzen und gehen Bankrott dran. De Ranz können die behalten. Dann auch noch frech Crysis in die Gametitelüberschrift schreiben. Ekelhaft und lächerlich zugleich, was sich die Entwickler heute trauen.
Wofür kaufe ich mir dann zwei 400 Euro Grafikkarten, wenn die nur mit so nem 08/15 Konsolenporting daher kommen?

Tzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## mm1975 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Betrachtet man die die Reviews, welche bei metacritics.com und 
gamerankings.com aufgelistet sind, wird ersichtlich dass die Bewertung 
von PCGames mit 90% gleiches wiederspiegelt. Wieso also dieses gehate? 
Hat Crytek bzw. EA alle Redaktionen dieser Welt "geschmiert"? Gibt es 
überhaupt noch eine Redaktion, die eurer Meinung nach "vertrauensvolle" 
Berichterstattung vornimmt? Wenn ja, welche? Würde mich nämlich 
interessieren wie diese Crysis 2 bewerten (werden)!

Ich lese auch andauernd "DX11 fehlt". Welche Auswirkungen hat DX11 genau auf Crysis 2? Ist das schon bekannt? NEIN!

Viele
 haben hier eine subjektive Meinung. Keine Frage, genau darauf bauen 
Foren auf. Leute sollen miteinander/gegeneinander kommunizieren. Jedoch 
sollte die subjektive Meinung zumindest wahrhaftig sein!

Two cents left... pick it up!


----------



## Antalos (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



mm1975 schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt noch eine Redaktion, die eurer Meinung nach "vertrauensvolle"
> Berichterstattung vornimmt?


Da du es ja wissen willst : Nein...traurig aber wahr...

(dies gilt jedoch nicht nur für Spielezeitschriften sondern für Printmedien im allgemeinen...es vergeht kein tag an dem ich die zeitung aufschlage und nicht denke "bitte mehr begründete facts und weniger meinungsmache!")


----------



## Krampfkeks (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Antalos schrieb:


> mm1975 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gibt es überhaupt noch eine Redaktion, die eurer Meinung nach "vertrauensvolle"
> ...


   Dann sag mir doch bitte wo du die Menschen herhaben willst die ohne jegliche eigene Meinung (jene spiegelt sich nämlich, gewollt oder ungewollt, im geschriebenen wieder, die lle Zeitschriften dieser Welt schreiben? Es war schon immer so. Man muss differenzierter lesen, nicht erwarten alles immer komplett 100% aufbereitet und vorgekaut zu bekommen.


----------



## ING (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



mm1975 schrieb:


> Betrachtet man die die Reviews, welche bei metacritics.com und
> gamerankings.com aufgelistet sind, wird ersichtlich dass die Bewertung
> von PCGames mit 90% gleiches wiederspiegelt.


ja, schon fast zu gut, von 21 wertungen haben 11 exakt 90% gegeben == mindestwert um ea nicht zu verärgern


----------



## Oray (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Antalos schrieb:


> Irgendwie freue ich mich derweil mehr auf "sucker punch" (kino) als auf crysis II ... irgendwie komisch, dass ich mir im märz sehr warscheinlich kein spiel kaufen werde...nachdem ich befürchtet habe mindestens 150€ blechen zu dürfen (Shogun ist aus pietet weggefallen...Homefront war zu "casual" und Crysis II hällt sich nicht an "alte" werte...).
> Wenn der fehlende dx11-modus nachgereicht wird wirds vllt eine Option...aber bis dahin zieh ich zinsen ein  ist auch was...


   Du bist echt ein komischer ... 

ich habe eine DX11 Grakarte und muss sagen dass es fast keinen Unterschied zu 10 gibt ... was willst du mir damit sagen ??? Oder uns ???

mhhhh komisch

Deine Argumentation ist schlecht! 
Dein einziges Argument ist "Crysis 2 hat kein DX11 und erst wenn es da ist, wäre es eine Option ??? hahahahahah

Nur weil sich ein Spiel nicht an alte Werte hält ist es schlecht ?

So dann nenn mir oder uns doch bitte ein Spiel was du aktuell richtig toll findest ... das würde mich jetzt interessieren ???


----------



## Oray (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



MikeBrinkmann schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bleiben die auf ihrem Spiel sitzen und gehen Bankrott dran. De Ranz können die behalten. Dann auch noch frech Crysis in die Gametitelüberschrift schreiben. Ekelhaft und lächerlich zugleich, was sich die Entwickler heute trauen.
> Wofür kaufe ich mir dann zwei 400 Euro Grafikkarten, wenn die nur mit so nem 08/15 Konsolenporting daher kommen?
> 
> Tzzzzzzzzz...


Auch hier eine grauenhafte Argumentation ! 
Ist das alles was du zu bieten hast ?

Ich bin PC zocker seit 13 Jahren,
und PS3 seit 3 Jahren!

Ich habe beide Version gezockt (Online Beta) ... 
und Crysis 2 ist keine billige Konsolenportierung

Ich habe einen Intel Core Quad Core Q6600 (nicht mal der neueste)
Eine Geforce GTX 460 (auch nicht das beste)
und 6 GB Arbeitspeicher und es läuft flüssig auf Hardcore

Und die PS3 sowie die drecks XBOX Fassung sehen scheiße im Vergleich zur PC Version ... 

Details, Bilderwiederholrate, Farben etc ... alles kommt auf dem PC 1000000 x krasser

warum argumentierst du so schwach ??? 

Bist bestimm auch ein Haterboy weil du auf die Taktik nicht klar kommst und dein Gehirn für so etwas komplexes nicht gemacht ist

und komm mir jetzt nicht mit iwelchen anderen Spielen mit denen du deine Meinung als Hardcore oder guter Gamer rechtfertigen willst

schwach was du hier postet ... Thema verfehlt !!!


----------



## Oray (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



mm1975 schrieb:


> Betrachtet man die die Reviews, welche bei metacritics.com und
> gamerankings.com aufgelistet sind, wird ersichtlich dass die Bewertung
> von PCGames mit 90% gleiches wiederspiegelt. Wieso also dieses gehate?
> Hat Crytek bzw. EA alle Redaktionen dieser Welt "geschmiert"? Gibt es
> ...


   Danke bis jetzt der beste Post !


----------



## Oray (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Antalos schrieb:


> mm1975 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gibt es überhaupt noch eine Redaktion, die eurer Meinung nach "vertrauensvolle"
> ...


   Dann meld dich ab ... schreib der Computec AG dass du kündigen willst (Falls du überhaupt noch zu den wenigen echten Lesern und Abonnenten gehörst) und besuche nie wieder eine Seite die mit PC Games zu tun hat und geh ab sofort in ein Spielwarengeschäft und lies dir hinten die Spielpackung druch und entscheide spontan ob dir der Titel des Spieles zusagt oder nicht ... bist ja Deutschlands Bester hahahahaha 

ne Leute mal im ernst ! 
Warum immer das gehate ??? 

Wir sollten uns hier als Gemeinschaft und Team verstehen ... von mir aus verschwört euch gegen Konkurrenz Magazinen etc ... aber hier sollten wir doch echt zusammenhalten !


----------



## Krampfkeks (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



ING schrieb:


> mm1975 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Betrachtet man die die Reviews, welche bei metacritics.com und
> ...


   Gestern war sowohl mein Müsli als auch mein Mittagessen versalzen, vorgestern hab ich noch Witze über Salz gemacht - dennoch bin ich sicher das mich niemand den Tag versauen will (zumindest nicht in dem Zusammenhang


----------



## ING (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

@Krampfkeks: aber wirklich wissen kannst du es nicht   

@oray: sry aber du bist ein argumentation legastheniker mit einer aussprache eines 14 jährigen prolls  du kannst das alles auch in einem beitrag schreiben, das sollte für einen medien-informatik studenten *hust* kein problem sein, trotz beschissener forentechnik


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also, so wie ich das lese...hat sich im Vergleich zu Crysis 1 sogar weniger getan, als erwartet. Gerade das im Test angeschriebene Schlauchlevel-Design ist ein Rückschritt im Vergleich zum Vorgänger.
> ...


Wtf? Also, das ist mir noch nie passiert.


----------



## ING (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wtf? Also, das ist mir noch nie passiert.


is aber echt  crysis war ziemlich gewieft darin eine open world vorzugaukeln (wie man an vielen kommentaren hier sieht), tatsächlich waren es aber auch nur sehr breite schläuche. crysis hat einem auch immer nur einen weg gelassen so das man selten die chance hatte wirklich abseits des weges zu gehen, bei basen etc. konnte man aber oft drumherum bzw. sich von der seite anschleichen.

wenn man dann doch mal einen weg gefunden hat der vom schlauch wegführte und begehbar war kam diese meldung, instinktiv geht aber jeder spieler den vorgesehenen weg weil ers so gewohnt ist, dehalb haben viele statt dieser meldung nur den dschungel links und rechts gesehen und dachten sich "da könnte ich auch lang, ist aber der falsche weg, da soll ich nicht hin", so entstand dieser open world eindruck.

war schon ziemlich clever gemacht, far cry war auch so, das hat(te) crytek echt drauf


----------



## ING (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

hehe, wie war das mit der beschissenen foren technik


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Die Wertungen der hiesigen Magazine gehen doch noch. Wer wirklich bekloppte Wertungen sehen will, der sollte sich mal die PC Gamer anschauen. Da gibts ständig Wertungen von 96 oder 98. Crysis 1 hat damals dort 98 bekommen.     Mal gucken was der 2.Teil bekommt.


----------



## Phone83 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

wäre schön zu wissen wie ich meine limeted freischalten kann vo0r dem 24 -.- wozu wird es verkauft wenn man nicht spielen kann.. regt mich voll auf ^^


----------



## BallaBernd (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Beachtlich, dass ein kompetenter Redakteur in einem Forum so engagiert mitdiskutiert! 
Ein Lob an Herr Schuetz. Sowas ist in einem Forum sehr sinnvoll und es ist interessant und informativ das Gespräch zu verfolgen. 
Weiter so!


----------



## spike00 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Phone83 schrieb:


> wäre schön zu wissen wie ich meine limeted freischalten kann vo0r dem 24 -.- wozu wird es verkauft wenn man nicht spielen kann.. regt mich voll auf ^^


genau frechheit!...

oder warum werden drogen verkauft und dann ists verboten sie zu konsumieren


----------



## spike00 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Werds mir jetzt doch nicht mehr kaufen... da alles für die Konsole abgestimmt wurde 
1. Kein Quicksafe
2. Dämmliche Grafikeinstellungen
3. Schlechtere Grafik zugunsten der Konsolen..kein DX10 LOL
4. Multiplayer....Minimaps mit wenigen Spielern -> KONSOLENMÜLL
Server dauernd voll konnte in der Demo erst nach 20 min endlich auf nem Server
achja jetzt hätt ich doch glatt diese ranzigen Lobbys vergessen...
und scheiß Killstreaks und bescheuertes Random Spawning....sehr geil wenn ich vor oder neben einem Gegner respawne!

Sorry aber hätte mehr von Crytek erwartet...nach dem der erste Teil ja für PC war.
Sie können das Spiel schon auf Konsolen rausbringen aber bitte dann auch für den PC anpassen.
....und was haben sie gemacht..."Wir optimieren es für Konsolen..und portieren es so dann auf PC..fertig"

Mehr Geld..weniger Arbeit


----------



## PeaceTank (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

moin moin, kann dieses Gemecker hier auch nicht mehr lesen. Spielt das Spiel und gebt dann eine wirklich durchdachte Meinung ab. Kleiner Tip an alle Motzer !!! MACHT ES EINFACH BESSER UND BESCHWERT EUCH DANN !!! Vieles sieht von aussen betrachtet einfacher aus , als es dann wirklich ist... 
schönen Tag noch und morgen wird gezockt...


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



haufenpommes schrieb:


> *moin moin, kann dieses Gemecker hier auch nicht mehr lesen. Spielt das Spiel und gebt dann eine wirklich durchdachte Meinung ab. Kleiner Tip an alle Motzer !!! MACHT ES EINFACH BESSER UND BESCHWERT EUCH DANN !!! Vieles sieht von aussen betrachtet einfacher aus , als es dann wirklich ist...
> schönen Tag noch und morgen wird gezockt...*


* 
*Lieber Pommeshaufen ....

Bist du vielleicht mal auf die Idee gekommen, dass ein solcher Test dazu gemacht ist eine Kaufentscheidung mit zu beeinflussen? (im positiven oder auch negativem Sinne).

Ich werde keine rund 50 €uronen für ein Spiel ausgeben, dass mir nicht zusagt, weil es - im Gegensatz zu den sehr hoch gesteckten Ansprüchen von Crytek - nicht mal eine Fortsetzung von Crysis darstellt, sondern eher einen Rückschritt.

"Erst zocken - dann meckern" - so wie du es ausdrückt bedeutet also: entweder 50 €uronen durch den Kamin jagen und eine miserabele Arbeit unterstützen, oder das Spiel erst illegal aus dem Netz saugen (wie sollte man sich denn vorher eine Meinung bilden?)

In diesem Sinne: vielen Dank für einen unqualifizierten Beitrag.


----------



## Aithir (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Diese unbegründet hohen Wertungen haben einen Grund und der ist, daß die Damen und Herren keine Spiele mehr wollen, sondern interaktive Filme und das bekommen sie wohl auch  mit COD, Crysis und co.


----------



## Alexey1978 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Andererseits lässt sich argumentieren das längeres Snipern durch abspeichern schnell den Reiz verliert....wenn ich weiß das mir jeder weitere Schuss alles versauen kann ist spannender....imho


Ja und nein. Da das snipern meiner Meinung nach gerade auf "größeren" Entfernungen recht schwierig war und es locker ein halbes Dutzend Gegner "leise" zu erledigen galt um sich anschließend ungesehen reinschleichen zu können. Wenn Dir dann beim 6. Gegner der besagte Fehlschuß passiert ist das schon doof. Dank des schwankenden Zielkreuzes, das sich selbst mit Stärke Modus im liegen nicht signifikant beruhigt hat ist es eben bei Teil1 nicht so "leicht" wie mit einer "richtigen" Beruhigung, wo man dann für 1-2 Sekunden ein fast bewegungsloses Zielkreuz hat. 

Aber wie ich schon sagte, ich habe Teil2 nun auch zu Hause liegen und werde auch mit dem CP-System als Speicherlösung klar kommen. Das gute ist ja, dass man alte CP anwählen und von da an nochmals spielen kann.


----------



## GorrestFump (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Aber wie ich schon sagte, ich habe Teil2 nun auch zu Hause liegen  (...)



Wo habt ihr es nur her? Aktivieren geht aber noch nicht oder?


----------



## driftwood1973 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Also ich werde mir das Spiel von den ewigen Nörglern nicht madig machen lassen.

Das sind die gleichen Leute, die Spiele wie Mafia 2, Black Ops und Asassin Brotherhood sch*** fanden.

Alleine die Demo mit den zwei Maps hat mir einen Heidenspaß gemacht und ich freu mich da definitiv auf mehr.


Die demo bietet gerade was die Taktik betrifft endlich mal etwas mehr Tiefgang, als Cod, MOH oder Homefront.

Ich kann nicht verstehen, wie man als Leser ein Spiel bewerten kann, das erst morgen erscheint !?


----------



## Telekraft (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Ist eigentlich schon bekannt ob es für den PC wieder einen Map Editor gibt?


----------



## Alexey1978 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Bora schrieb:


> Früher (Oh Gott, wir werden alle älter!) habe ich mir 5-6 Spiele im Jahr gekauft. Damit hatte ich zumeist sehr viel Spass und es war ein tolles Hobby.
> 
> Heute kaufe ich mir maximal 1! Spiel im Jahr. Und Crysis 2 gehört da sicherlich nicht dazu. Im COD 17, FIFA 11, NFS 576 Einheitsbrei habe ich schlicht die Lust verloren, für die pure Innovationsunlust so viel Geld auszugeben.
> 
> ...


Einerseits hast Du natürlich recht, wirklich innovative Neuerungen gibt es nur noch selten in der Spieleindustrie. Einer der Gründe ist sicherlich, dass es schon sehr viele Spiele gibt und man eben "das Rad nicht neu erfinden kann" wie es so schön heißt. 
Fast das Gleiche erleben wir doch in der Filmindustrie. Da wird Teil 3, 4, und 5 einer Serie lieber gedreht, als etwas Neues auszuprobieren.
Das liegt unter anderem aber auch am wirtschaftlichen Druck. Wenn ein gutes Spiel oder ein guter Film viele Millionen Doller/Euro Produktionskosten hat, dann versucht man als Produzent möglichst einen bewährten, sicheren Weg zu gehen und nicht zu viel Neues reinzubringen, damit das "Produkt" auch erfolgreich ist und seine Kosten + Gewinn einspielt.

Es gibt eine Reihe von wirklich Innovativen Titeln, die aber von den Verkaufszahlen her gefloppt sind. Beispiel Mirrors Edge. Je öfter sowas passiert, desto vorsichtiger wird ein Entwickler. Was auch verständlich ist. Was bringt einem ein noch so innovatives Spiel, wenn es nicht mal seine Produktionskosten einspielt? Sind wir ehrlich, die Entwickler machen Spiele nicht nur aus Spaß, die verdienen damit ihr Geld. Also wollen sie sicher sein, das Ihre Arbeit auch bezahlt wird. Wer würde das nicht?

Ich würde Dir auch raten, etwas weniger kritisch an die Spiele die dieses Jahr schon rauskamen und noch kommen werden ran zu gehen. Assassins Creed Brotherhood zum Beispiel finde ich Klasse und The Witcher 2 wird wahrscheinlich auch ein großartiges Spiel werden. Brink bringt auch eine ordentliche Portion Innovation in den Shooter Bereich, wenn Du also Innovation unterstützen willst, dann bestell es Dir vor. Sonst könnte wieder ein Versuch Innovation reinzubringen durch schlechte Verkaufszahlen bestraft werden.

Gruß,

Alexey


----------



## Alexey1978 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



GorrestFump schrieb:


> Alexey1978 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Aber wie ich schon sagte, ich habe Teil2 nun auch zu Hause liegen  (...)
> ...


* 
Ich bestelle Shooter aus reiner Vorsicht (Ich kaufe nur uncut Versionen aus Prinzip) meist in Österreich als Import Version. Da ich den Titel schon bei Ankündigung vorbestellt hatte und ich da noch nicht wußte ob er uncut wird in Deutschland oder nicht, wurde er am 21.3. schon versendet und kam gestern bei mir an per Post.

Und ja die Aktivierung geht noch nicht. Installiert ist es aber und am 24.03. nach Feierabend werde ich dann gemütlich ein paar Stunden Crysis2 spielen und mir meine eigene Meinung über den Titel bilden.
*


----------



## Alexey1978 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Oray schrieb:


> WAS IST DA PASSIERT !!!! ?????????
> ICH HAB ES ICH HAAAABBBEEE ES UND DANN KOMMT MIR DAS SPIEL MIT
> "Das Produkt kann erst ab 24.03.2011 aktiviert werden"
> 
> ...


An Alle die es bereits zu Hause haben und es gar nicht abwarten können:

Möglicherweise geht es, wenn ihr über einen amerikanischen Proxy Server Euch eine IP-Adresse aus Amerika zulegt um das Spiel zu aktivieren. Die Amerikaner haben ja den Release schon am 22.03. gehabt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Allerdings übernehme ich *keine Verantwortung* dafür, ob es klappt bzw. ob das von EA/Crytek her erlaubt ist. Also keine Beschwerden, wenn es nicht klappt oder im schlimmsten Fall Euch die Serial gesperrt wird.


----------



## GorrestFump (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> GorrestFump schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Alexey1978 schrieb:
> ...


Na dann macht's keinen Sinn später nen Händler zu suchen, der's mir heute schon gibt...
Steam is ja mit dem 25.3. auch keine Alternative...


----------



## der-jan (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Die Wertungen der hiesigen Magazine gehen doch noch. Wer wirklich bekloppte Wertungen sehen will, der sollte sich mal die PC Gamer anschauen. Da gibts ständig Wertungen von 96 oder 98. Crysis 1 hat damals dort 98 bekommen.     Mal gucken was der 2.Teil bekommt.


versteh deine kritik irgendwie nicht - wenn die relationen unteren den verschiedenen spielen bei der bewertung passen, ist es doch völlig ok, wenn die für die in ihren augen besten titeln hoch in die neunziger gehen...was soll daran falsch sein?


----------



## Chemenu (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Krampfkeks schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ja Crysis hattte überhaupt keine Linearen Schlauchlevel.  http://cloud.steampowered.com/...    (nein das ist nicht auf niedrig, das ist nur ein 3 Jahre altes Spiel ohne mods.) Solang man immernoch meist mehrere Vorgehensweisen anwenden kann bin ich zufrieden....mit Stealth kills gehts noch besser.
> ...



Der Link scheint inzwischen leider nicht mehr zu funktionieren (404).
Darf ich mal fragen was da zu sehen war? Würde mich jetzt brennend interessieren!


----------



## GorrestFump (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

*				kann mir jemand sagen, warum steam den 25.3. vorgibt?
*
edit:

Hab nachgeschaut... is doch der 24.3.


----------



## Alexey1978 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



GorrestFump schrieb:


> *				kann mir jemand sagen, warum steam den 25.3. vorgibt?
> *
> edit:
> 
> Hab nachgeschaut... is doch der 24.3.


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Chemenu schrieb:


> RedDragon20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Krampfkeks schrieb:
> ...


Zu sehen war eine Meldung, in der es hieß, dass sich der Spieler außerhalb des Territoriums befindet, was bei Crysis eigentlich relativ schwer sein sollte.

Einige Passagen waren zwar recht eng geschnitten, aber im Großen und Ganzen hatte man recht  viel Freiraum in den einzelnen Level.


----------



## driftwood1973 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Bora schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Früher (Oh Gott, wir werden alle älter!) habe ich mir 5-6 Spiele im Jahr gekauft. Damit hatte ich zumeist sehr viel Spass und es war ein tolles Hobby.
> ...


 Ach dieser Einwand, daß die Spiele nicht mehr innovativ sind geht mir echt auf die Nerven.
Warum soll man etwas, was altbewährt ist und dabei auch noch einen riesenspaß macht verändern , so daß das Spielprinzip am Ende unverständlich wird und man ein Diplom haben muss um das Gameplay zu verstehn.


UNd was ist mit der Civilisation Reihe.

Wenn das nicht Innovativ ist, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr... Und verkaufen tut sich das Spiel auch hervorragend.

Ich freue mich schon jetzt auf GTA 5 ... und da reicht es mir, wenn es in einer neuen Stadt mit neuem Ambiente und Charaktären spielt. GTA4 war der absolute Hammer, wenn es nur um Athmosphäre geht.

Die Designer haben sich liebevoll um jedes Detail gekümmert, von den wirklich unterhaltsamen Radiosender bis zu den ganzen Minigames.

Man kann  auch "Innovativ" sein ohne auf das allzeit beliebte und altbewährte zu verzichten.

Im übrigen sprechen die Verkaufszahlen diverser Spiele eine eigene Sprache.

Die Spieler werden auch noch in 10 Jahren üperfekt inszinierte Shooter zocken, weil technisch gesehn noch sehr vieles machbar ist .... Ich denke mal, daß die Spieleindustrie nur zeitweise stagniert um am Ende wieder etwas mehr an fahrt zu gewinnen .... 2010 war in meinen Augen ein eher enttäuschendes Jahr ...aber 2011 verspricht ein besseres zu werden.


----------



## GorrestFump (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> GorrestFump schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *				kann mir jemand sagen, warum steam den 25.3. vorgibt?
> ...


Bin mir sicher dass da wochenlang der 25.3. stand und deshalb für mich ausschied... das mitm 24.3. les ich heut zum ersten mal


----------



## Oray (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> haufenpommes schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *moin moin, kann dieses Gemecker hier auch nicht mehr lesen. Spielt das Spiel und gebt dann eine wirklich durchdachte Meinung ab. Kleiner Tip an alle Motzer !!! MACHT ES EINFACH BESSER UND BESCHWERT EUCH DANN !!! Vieles sieht von aussen betrachtet einfacher aus , als es dann wirklich ist...
> ...


   Du bist echt der letzte !

Warum ist Crysis 2 ein Rückschritt ??? Ich kann es jetzt echt nicht mehr hören !!! 
Sag mir mal mit ernst gemeinten Argumenten warum Crysis 2 ein schlechtes Spiel ist und 50 € nicht Wert ist ??? 

Ach ja du spielst ja COD und den ganzen Mist !

Naja bin mal auf deine Argumentation gespannt !


----------



## Oray (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



ING schrieb:


> @Krampfkeks: aber wirklich wissen kannst du es nicht
> 
> @oray: sry aber du bist ein argumentation legastheniker mit einer aussprache eines 14 jährigen prolls  du kannst das alles auch in einem beitrag schreiben, das sollte für einen medien-informatik studenten *hust* kein problem sein, trotz beschissener forentechnik


   Aussprache eines 14 Jährigen Prolls ... hahahahaha

ey das Studententhema ist ausgelutscht lass dir was besseres einfallen. Meine Wortwahl und Satzbau ist auf jeden Fall besser als deine! Groß- und Kleinschreibung hast du auch nie gelernt oder ? Satzbau und Zeichensetzung ist auch fürn Arsch! 

Wenn dann kommt ein Bindestrich in deinem letzten Satz und kein Komma ... wenn ich sowas schon höre ... 

naja fällt dir nix besseres ein als so etwas zu schreiben ??? ARM !!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Oray schrieb:


> ING schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @Krampfkeks: aber wirklich wissen kannst du es nicht
> ...


Leute, versucht's doch mal bitte ohne die üblichen Schüler-Student-Kiddie-Noob-Legastheniker-Anschuldigungen.


----------



## ING (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

@felix: mähhh, aber er hat angefangen    sonst interessieren euch die umgangsformen hier nicht die bohne nur jetzt im crysis 2 test thread, warum?

@oray: nochmal sry aber du bist das unfähigste was mir auf pcg
je übern weg gelaufen ist und das will echt was heißen so wies hier
manchmal zugeht  wenn du nicht fähig bist vernüftige diskussionen zu führen und die leute nur dumm von der seite anmachst, weil dir deren meinung nicht passt, lass es doch einfach?! mit deinem verhalten erreichst jedenfalls eher das gegenteil von dem was du eigentlich willst


----------



## Alexey1978 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Hallo Oray.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch mal wieder ein paar Zeilen an Dich richten.

Du bist was ich Deinen bisherigen Posts gelesen hab ein leidenschaftlicher Verfechter von Crysis2, was soweit ja auch völlig in Ordnung ist. Ich bin auch kein Freund davon, dass immer alles kaputt und negativ geredet wird.

Was mir allerdings mehr und mehr auffällt ist Deine sehr aggressive Art mit den Leuten hier umzugehen. Da wirfst Du dann mit Begriffen um Dich wie:



> "DEUTSCHLANDS BESTER"
> 
> Auch hier eine grauenhafte Argumentation !
> 
> ...


Was soll denn bitte dieses Deutschlands Bester? So wie Du das benutzt klingt es arg negativ...

Viele Deiner Posts kommen sehr provokativ und auch aggressiv rüber. Die meisten versuchen sachlich zu bleiben wenn sie ihre Meinungen vertreten. Es wäre schön wenn auch Du Dich bemühen könntest nicht ständig mit Posts um Dich zu werfen die die jeweils angesprochenen so provozieren.

Es lässt einen nämlich vermuten, das Du irgendwie nicht ausgelastet bist und hier streit suchst und das muss doch nicht sein.

Gruß,

Alexey

P.S.: Auch der 14 jährige Prollo Kommentar der an Dich gerichtet war, ist überflüssig. Nur solche Reaktionen enstehen leider durch Deine Art die Leute hier "anzureden".


----------



## Felix Schuetz (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



ING schrieb:


> @felix: mähhh, aber er hat angefangen    sonst interessieren euch die umgangsformen hier nicht die bohne nur jetzt im crysis 2 test thread, warum?
> 
> @oray: nochmal sry aber du bist das unfähigste was mir auf pcg
> je übern weg gelaufen ist und das will echt was heißen so wies hier
> manchmal zugeht  wenn du nicht fähig bist vernüftige diskussionen zu führen und die leute nur dumm von der seite anmachst, weil dir deren meinung nicht passt, lass es doch einfach?! mit deinem verhalten erreichst jedenfalls eher das gegenteil von dem was du eigentlich willst


In anderen Threads moderiere ich auch nicht. Brav sein, bitte.


----------



## ING (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> In anderen Threads moderiere ich auch nicht. Brav sein, bitte.


ok, ihr moderiert wie ihr bewertet, frei nach schnauze   allerdings haben oray und ich auch eine vorgeschichte da er mich in einem anderen thread schon richtig beleidigte (trottel etc.) deshalb bin ich zu ihm ganz "besonders nett", werde aber versuchen das aus deinen threads zukünftig rauszuhalten


----------



## GorrestFump (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Na endlich geht hier die Post ab. Was wäre ein großer Test ohne große Kommentare


----------



## ING (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



GorrestFump schrieb:


> Na endlich geht hier die Post ab. Was wäre ein großer Test ohne große Kommentare


hehe, dafür mag ich crysis inzwischen auch sehr. crytek sollte die ganzen threads ausdrucken und gebunden als artbook der nano edition beilegen. ich glaub ich würd sie mir kaufen^^


----------



## PabloCHILE (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

also das mit der Bezeichnung "Konsolendreck" kommt ja nicht von üngefähr! den das gesammte Handling ist ja zu gunsten der Konsolen abgeändert worden( Konsolentypische Checkpoints,der Nanosuit...


----------



## GorrestFump (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Hab' mir grad den Installationsordner angeschaut, wirft für mich ein paar Fragen auf:

Es gibt 
- nur nur nen bin32 Ordner - keine 64Bit Optimierung?
- gibt neben der D3DX9_42.dll auch eine d3dx10_42.dll sagt die irgendwas aus (DX10 ist ja komplett ausgeschlossen worden)?


----------



## Adariel (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

"optisch kann es den Vorgänger zwar in mancher Hinsicht nicht überflügeln..."

Ein Armutszeugnis nach 4 Jahren und wirklich nur den Konsolen geschuldet, da kann man auch nix schön reden! Auch das Grafikmenü mit 3 Einstellungen ist ein Witz, kein freies Speichern, kein Quicksave, keine seperat belegbare Granatentaste, kaum zerstörbare Objekte/Umgebung und und und...gäbs keine Konsolen gäbe es das alles bei C2, garantiert!!

Bleibt nur zu hoffen das ein kommender DX11 Patch so einen grafischen Quantensprung bewirkt  wie er es bei Dragon Age 2 von DX9 auf DX11 ist....


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



ING schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In anderen Threads moderiere ich auch nicht. Brav sein, bitte.
> ...



Wie wärs wenn ihr zur Abwechslung mal versuchen würdet euren komischen Streit aus dem ganzen Forum rauszulassen? Sonst muss das wieder einer von uns löschen. OK? Danke.


Ich habs ja neulich schonmal geschrieben: Wenn alle mal einen Gang zurückschalten, dann diskutiert es sich viel entspannter.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

OK, athmen wir alle mal durch das linke Auge tief ein 

So, und jetzt macht euch mal alle den Spass, und lest mal das Forum hier vom MyCrysis.com -> http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=10951  
Sorry, aber was sich Crytek DA geleistet hat ist doch wirklich ein Hammer! Ein Spiel dass nicht läuft, ein Patch der nichts Patcht, seitenweise Spieler, die Crytek am liebsten die Spieleverpackung quer in den Rachen stopfen möchten ...

Ich kann nicht glauben, dass ihr als Redaktion eine andere Version bekommen habt als die Nordamerikaner, und euch ist da nichts komisch bei vorgekommen?

Versteht mich nicht falsch: bis jetzt war ich von einem Crytekspiel noch niemals endtäuscht, und ich habe mich wie bolle auf Crysis2 gefreut, aber was ich da lesen muss im Forum lässt mir die Haare zu berge stehen.


----------



## Malifurion (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Scheiß Konsolen. Denen haben wir diesen ganzen Bockmist zu verdanken....ich mein, es gibt schon seit Anfang der 90er Konsolen, aber die haben den Markt niemals so dominiert wie heute, geschweige denn, dem damaligen Amiga oder den späteren PC das Wasser reichen können. Es hätte doch alles bei Nintendo bleiben sollen, sowas wie die PS3 oder die Xbox zerstören die Qualität der PC Spiele, da man aus Umsatzgründen für alle Plattformen entwickelt. Und da die Konsolen von der derzeitgen PC-Hardware bereits meilenweit entfernt sind, wird das wohl auch nicht besser. Ich hab noch damals Unreal in Erinnerung: Eine Grafikpracht und ein "unglaubliches" Spiel. Jedes Jahr hat sich die Grafik grundlegend verändert und wurde immer besser - bessere Games kamen raus, mit super Grafik und tollem Gameplay. In dieser Zeit - also nach dem Millenium - gab es zwar schon die PSX und den Nintendo 64, aber wirklich konkurierend waren die nicht. Man hat für jede Plattform eigene Spiele gehabt, jeder Entwickler konnte sich entscheiden und hat immer seinen Absatz gemacht. Doch mit steigender Grafikqualität und technischen Finessen stiegen offenbar auch die Produktionskosten - bei weitem schon im Millionenbreich. Erst nach der Xbox (danke Microsoft...) und der PS2 (danke Sony...) sahen die Entwickler die Möglichkeiten für alle Plattformen zu entwickeln. Stück für stück merkte man, dass sich die Spiele annäherten: Alles wurde zum Einheitsbrei und für alle Plattformen ausgelegt. Heute merkt man eindeutig, dass diese Entwicklung zu Kosten der PC-Spieler einhergeht, was ich grauenhaft finde. Und der Trend wird wohl noch weitergehen, wenn die nächste Konsolengeneration erst 2015 erscheint. Bis dahin kann es sogar schon DirectX 12 geben und dann? Wir haben wohl nichts davon, wenn kein Spiel das unterstützt - so gut auch die Techdemos auch aussehen werden. Ich bin sehr enttäuscht, denn ich suche sehr vergebens nach wirklich einmaligen Spielen. Crysis hätte soviel Potential in allen Bereichen - aber aufgrund der beschissenen Konsolen wird geschnitten und geschnitten, bis letzten Endes nur ein nerviger Klumpfuß rauskommt, den man so schnell wie möglich loshaben möchte. Ich sag euch nur, als Zocker seit 2 Jahrzehnten ist mir eins aufgefallen: Seit Deus Ex oder einem System Shock 2 oder seis auch NOLF1-2, es wurde danach immer schlimmer. Vor allem der zweite Teil von Deus Ex war ein grauenhafter Shooter, der man der Konsolenentwicklung richtig gut folgen konnte. Ich sag euch eins, es wird schlimmer und so richtige Meisterwerke, also SO RICHTIGE Spiele wie eins damals ende der 90er werden wir wohl nie wieder sehen, es sei denn die Konsolen sterben aus und das ist genauso Wahrscheinlich wie, wenn Aliens die Erde angreifen um uns zu vernichten.

mfg


----------



## Stephan1982 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Ich frage mich warum die Leute sich hier so aufregen! Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt dann kauft es einfach nicht! Zudem verstehe ich nicht warum man Crytek immer förmlich die Gretze an den Hals wünscht oder das sie pleite gehen sollen! Crytek ist ein "ursprünglich" deutsches Unternehmen! Seid doch froh, dass deren Games-Studios gute bis sehr gute Spiele herstellten!

Wenn ich dann sinngemäß lese: 
"Oh mein Gott, ich muss 1 Tag warten bis ich es freischalten kann obwohl ich Vorbesteller bin"   
"Oh mein Gott, Crysis 2 hat Schlauchlevels"   
 "Oh mein Gott, Crysis 2 hat optionales Auto-Aiming"   
 "Oh mein Gott, Crysis 2 sieht nicht doppelt so gut aus wie Crysis 1"   

...muss ich mir einfach nur an den Kopf greifen! Mich beschleicht dabei das Gefühl, dass die meisten Leute hier zwischen 10 und 15 Jahre alt sind und außer zocken nix anderes zu tun haben! Wie kann man sich dermaßen über ein Stück Software aufregen, dass eigentlich Spass bringen soll?

Achja noch was. Als Crysis 1 rauskam konnte kein Schwein das Ding wegen der Hardware-Anforderungen ordentlich zocken. Jetzt soll Crysis 2 am besten ein Open-World-Spiel sein, ne raffinierte Story bieten , 1000km Weitsicht ohne Pop-Ups haben, ne physikalisch korrekt zerstörbare Umgebung besitzen, DirectX 11 verwenden und  dabei doppelt so gut ausehen wie der Vorgänger?!?

1. Auf welchem Desktop-PC soll das flüssig laufen? Auf nem Octa-Core?   
2. Ich bezweifle, dass die ganzen Nörgler hier "alle" einen 2.000€-Rechner zuhause haben, um Crysis 2 überhaupt in vollen Details zocken zu können? 
3. Falls ihr doch alle einen 2.000€-Rechner habt, dann seid ihr verzogene und vertätschelte Einzelkinder!   
4. Oder ihr geht bereits arbeiten und wisst euer Geld nicht besser anzulegen! Ihr  Nerds!


----------



## Nesquick_John (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

was man hier eigentlich noch anmerken muss: das marketing war echt der win des tages: die nanosuit-trailer mit be trong, be invisible und be fast sowie auch der launch trailer und the wall hatten alle geile cover von new york new york. hat mir sehr gefallen.


----------



## hening18 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> HIch frage mich warum die Leute sich hier so aufregen! Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt dann kauft es einfach nicht! Zudem verstehe ich nicht warum man Crytek immer förmlich die Gretze an den Hals wünscht oder das sie pleite gehen sollen! Crytek ist ein "ursprünglich" deutsches Unternehmen! Seid doch froh, dass deren Games-Studios gute bis sehr gute Spiele herstellten!
> 
> Wenn ich dann sinngemäß lese:
> "Oh mein Gott, ich muss 1 Tag warten bis ich es freischalten kann obwohl ich Vorbesteller bin"
> ...


----------



## hening18 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Stephan1982 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich warum die Leute sich hier so aufregen! Wenn euch das Spiel nicht gefällt dann kauft es einfach nicht! Zudem verstehe ich nicht warum man Crytek immer förmlich die Gretze an den Hals wünscht oder das sie pleite gehen sollen! Crytek ist ein "ursprünglich" deutsches Unternehmen! Seid doch froh, dass deren Games-Studios gute bis sehr gute Spiele herstellten!
> 
> Wenn ich dann sinngemäß lese:
> "Oh mein Gott, ich muss 1 Tag warten bis ich es freischalten kann obwohl ich Vorbesteller bin"
> ...


----------



## hening18 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Hallo endlich sieht das mall jemand mit nem Logischen verstandt.

Mir fällt aber noch eine 5 möglichkeit ein oder eher ein gedanken warum wenn punkt 3 zutrift rägt mann sich dan über ein Spiel auf was 50€ kostet wenn mann sich einen 2000€ rechner kauft den so wieso kein Spiel emoment braucht?

Und nein ich bin nicht auf diese Leute neidisch ich hatte auch schon so einen Rechner und habe mich dan aber nicht über solche Spiele aufgerägt.

Heute lasse ich das Geld liebe in meinem Auto


----------



## Oray (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Oray schrieb:


> ING schrieb:
> 
> 
> > @felix: mähhh, aber er hat angefangen    sonst interessieren euch die umgangsformen hier nicht die bohne nur jetzt im crysis 2 test thread, warum?
> ...


   Edit : sorry ich mein IGN ! HAHAHAHAHAHA

@ Felix : Gut ich werde jetzt Diskussionen die persönlichen Groll gegen mich hegen aus dem Weg gehen und nicht mehr kommentieren


----------



## Fiffi1984 (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

So, ich habe die letzten nicht zum Thema gehörenden Beiträge gelöscht. Bleibt bitte beim Thema.

*Nochmal zum Mitschreiben: Das Thema ist Crysis 2.* 

*Persönliche Differenzen gehören nicht hier rein.* Wollt ihr sie dennoch austragen, so tut das meinetwegen per PM, aber nicht hier im Forum. Was sollen denn Unbeteiligte denken? Dass wir hier ein Forum sind, in dem sich die Leute nicht benehmen können?

Ich habe morgen frei, und wenn es sein muss lösche ich jeden Beitrag, in dem ihr euch beharkt. Solltet ihr es aber auch dann noch nicht lassen können, so gibt es nach Absprache mit den anderen irgendwann *Sperren*. Ich meine damit keinen einzelnen, sondern alle die meinen sich hier ständig zoffen zu müssen.

Also lasst es bitte und unterhaltet euch zivilisiert und über das Thema. Ok?


Ich bin nicht gern böse.


----------



## maik-t (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Es gab mal Zeiten, da wurden die PC-Spiele von Jahr zu Jahr besser (Grafik, KI, Partikeleffekte, Physikeffekte).
Innovationen (wau, da klappt mir die Kinnlade runter) bei PC-Spielen waren keine Seltenheit. Ich erinnere mich noch an Battlefield 2 (Heli fliegen rockte), Echtzeitstrategiespiel Company oft Heroes (super Grafik, zerstörbare Umgebung, prima Steuerung) oder World in Conflict (Atombombenexplosion, sah toll aus).
Ja, alles reine PC-Spiele hat man nichts groß zu meckern gehabt. 
Seit dem die Spiele für alle Plattformen (Konsolen) entwickelt werden, ist das große Staunen vorbei. Zum Beispiel Bad Company 2 (Grafik, Physik ist o.k. aber die Steuerung der Helikopter einfach nur Scheiße”hoffe in Battlefield 3 wird die Steuerung der Flieger und Helis wieder besser”) oder die Echtzeitstrategiespiele, wie kann man so was nur als Multiplattformtitel rausbringen, so was spielt man mit Tastatur und Maus. Ich denke da an  R.U.S.E (Durchschnittsgrafik, mittelmäßiges Gamplay, gewöhnungsbedürftige IRISZOOM Benutzeroberfläche damit die Konsoleros das auch spielen können “ich will eine normale Karte mit Mini Map”). Der Vorgänger Act of War Direct Action (PC-Spiel) war drei mal besser. Man könnte noch ewig weiter aufzählen, bringt aber nix. Crysis 2 ist nun auch so ein Multiplattformtitel und bekommt stolze 90 Prozent. Mal sehen ob die Kundenrezensionen dass bestätigen.


----------



## McDrake (23. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



maik-t schrieb:


> Es gab mal Zeiten, da wurden die PC-Spiele von Jahr zu Jahr besser (Grafik, KI, Partikeleffekte, Physikeffekte).
> Innovationen (wau, da klappt mir die Kinnlade runter) bei PC-Spielen waren keine Seltenheit. Ich erinnere mich noch an Battlefield 2 (Heli fliegen rockte), Echtzeitstrategiespiel Company oft Heroes (super Grafik, zerstörbare Umgebung, prima Steuerung) oder World in Conflict (Atombombenexplosion, sah toll aus).
> ...


Kann sein, dass ich da falsch liege, aber diese "Ernüchterung" kommt wohl eher mit dem Spiel(er)alter.
Ich bin jetzt wirklich schon sehr lange ein Gamer (c64) und bin seit über zehn Jahren in diesem Business tätig. Richtig vom Hocker gehauen hat mich in den letzten Jahren grade mal Mass Effect. 

Du sprichst hier die Grafik an. Ja, kann sein, dass die keine grossen Sprünge mehr gemacht hat. Aber eben... die ist nicht alles.
Innovation finde ich WENN überhaupt eher im Konsolenbereich und in ein paar Independent-Games auf dem PC. 

Von dem her war RUSE eben auch innovativ. Nicht super, aber wenigstens mal was anderes. 
Die sehr gute Total War-Reihe ist ja PC-Exklusiv. Ich werds mir zulegen. Aber es ist halt wieder ein Total War. Nix neues.


----------



## brazzo23 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

ich weiss net obs schon behandelt wurde, aber so wies aussieht ist meine deutsche version nur mit deutscher sprachausgabe. das wär ne große enttäuschung. oder weiss einer wie man auf englisch installiert? bei mir scheint es ni so eine option zu geben. mein händler hat mir versprochen es gäbe ne englische sprachausgabe. ist dem so?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



brazzo23 schrieb:


> ich weiss net obs schon behandelt wurde, aber so wies aussieht ist meine deutsche version nur mit deutscher sprachausgabe. das wär ne große enttäuschung. oder weiss einer wie man auf englisch installiert? bei mir scheint es ni so eine option zu geben. mein händler hat mir versprochen es gäbe ne englische sprachausgabe. ist dem so?


Unsere Testversion war mehrsprachig, das wurde mir vor Ort auch bestätigt. Wir überprüfen aber heute die Installation der Verkaufsfassung, da schauen wir uns das nochmal an.


----------



## Gamefaq (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> brazzo23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ich weiss net obs schon behandelt wurde, aber so wies aussieht ist meine deutsche version nur mit deutscher sprachausgabe. das wär ne große enttäuschung. oder weiss einer wie man auf englisch installiert? bei mir scheint es ni so eine option zu geben. mein händler hat mir versprochen es gäbe ne englische sprachausgabe. ist dem so?
> ...


Sie ist auch mehrsprachig "aber" so wie es aussieht wird bei der ersten Installation vom Spiel die Sprachversion die der PC verwendet benutzt. 

Ich habe die EADM (Download Manager = Download Store) Version. Vor dem Download vom EA Server hatte ich 3 Sprachversionen zur Auswahl Multilanguage, Türkisch und noch eine einzelne exotische Spracheversion neben Türkisch (ka mehr welche Sprache genau das war) In dem Unterordner Localized sind nun zwar 9 Sprachen enthalten (ChineseT, Czech, English, French, German, Italian, Polish, Russian, Spanish) jeweils ca ~ 330MB als .pak Datei. Es gibt jedoch *keine* Sprachwahl im Spiel selbst zu finden. So als wäre eine nachträgliche Änderrung bzw. manuelle nicht vorgesehen worden... Und in dem Backuplogfile das das Spiel schreibt bei jedem Spielstart steht immer der Eintrag System language: German....was wohl soviel bedeutet wie stelle deine Windowsprache auf English wenn du English in Crysis2 willst...


----------



## vpt (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Guten Morgen,
nach langem warten durfte ich nun crysis 2 heute frühmorgens einige stunden spielen.
meine persönlich meinung gebe ich in foren eigentlich nie ab.
ich kanns mir aber gerade nicht verkneifen. crysis mag ich sehr. der einzige shooter den ich einige male durchgespielt habe. 
bei crysis 2 dachte ich mir im vorfeld. so schlimm wirds schon nicht sein. es wird gemotzt aber es wird sicher ein interessantes produkt abgeliefert werden. konsolenportierung kann ich alles verstehen aber was einem hier vorgesetzt wird halte ich für nicht für sehr innovativ. ich empfinde es als durchscnittskost und das
hätte ich mir von einem crysis spiel definitiv nicht erwartet.
weder die grafik, noch das gameplay können mich überzeugen. für mich ist es ein riesenrückschritt zu teil 1 und ich finds einfach nur schade. ich hab nach 3 stunden einfach keine lust mehr es zu spielen.
natürlich mein rein subjektive meinung.
Grüße


----------



## spike00 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> So, und jetzt macht euch mal alle den Spass, und lest mal das Forum hier vom MyCrysis.com -> http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=10951


Die Seite nach der Altersveriferzierung geht nicht..wahrscheinlich überlastet wegen zuvieler Beschwerden


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Hallo,

da die Frage vorhin aufkam: Die deutsche USK-Version des Spiels ist - wie vermutet - multilingual (mehrsprachig). Allerdings bietet das Spiel keine Möglichkeit, die Sprache bequem in einem Menü auszuwählen. So geht's: 

1. Spiel beenden. In das Spielverzeichnis wechseln (Standardmäßig: C:\Crysis 2\)
2. Die datei "system.cfg" mit dem Texteditor öffnen. Den findet ihr zum Beispiel unter Windows XP im Startmenü, unter Programme\Zubehör\Editor
3. In der letzten Zeile des nun geöffneten Textfensters steht "g_language = German". Diese Zeile ändern in "g_language = English". 
4. Textfenster speichern und schließen. Spiel wie gewohnt starten. 

Hatte eben beim Selbstversuch keine Probleme mit alten Savegames, alles schien normal zu laufen. Sollte es doch zu Problemen kommen, lasst es mich bitte hier im Forum wissen. 

Gruß

Felix
PC Games


----------



## brazzo23 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

(krieg das grad mit der "antwortfunktion" nicht hin) nachdem ich die Windowssprache nun also auf Englisch gestellt habe und das Spiel neu installiert wurde, konnte ich leider immer noch nur auf Deutsch spielen. Kann sein, dass ich die Sprachausgabe durch die erste Installierung permanent festgeleght ist, da auch alle weiteren Funktionen wie Spielstände oder Grafikeinstellungen beim Deinstallieren beibehalten werden. Nach 100 maligenm Nachsehen hab ich auch hinten auf der Hülle des Games gesehen: deutsche Sprachausgabe... ich glaub dabei bleibts wohl och. Danke trotzdem für den Tip (@gamefaq)


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



brazzo23 schrieb:


> (krieg das grad mit der "antwortfunktion" nicht hin) nachdem ich die Windowssprache nun also auf Englisch gestellt habe und das Spiel neu installiert wurde, konnte ich leider immer noch nur auf Deutsch spielen. Kann sein, dass ich die Sprachausgabe durch die erste Installierung permanent festgeleght ist, da auch alle weiteren Funktionen wie Spielstände oder Grafikeinstellungen beim Deinstallieren beibehalten werden. Nach 100 maligenm Nachsehen hab ich auch hinten auf der Hülle des Games gesehen: deutsche Sprachausgabe... ich glaub dabei bleibts wohl och. Danke trotzdem für den Tip (@gamefaq)


Schau mal in meinen letzten Kommentar, da steht's.


----------



## brazzo23 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

@FelixSchuetz: dnake danke danke!!


----------



## driftwood1973 (24. März 2011)

*crysis 2 serien-code wird im moment benutzt*



spike00 schrieb:


> Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So, und jetzt macht euch mal alle den Spass, und lest mal das Forum hier vom MyCrysis.com -> http://www.mycrysis.com/forums...
> ...


leute !! Ich habe mir soeben crysis2 geholt und wenn ich multiplayer zocken will bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: *serien-code wird im moment benutzt.

Nach langem hin und her habe ich beim support angerufen ( sehr unfreundlich übrigens) *und er sagt mir, daß der European Launch erst MOrgen , also am 25. März ist.

Kann das jemand bestätigen, daß im Moment keine European server on sind?

Denn im serverbrowser habe ich server gesehn, die voll waren...

Und warum wird das spiel dann heute schon verkauift, wenn ich das heute nicht schon ONLINE zocken kann???

Übrigens steht auf der mycrysis.com website auch der 25.März als launch...


Oder hat jemand illegal meine seriennummer geklaut?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 serien-code wird im moment benutzt*



driftwood1973 schrieb:


> spike00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:
> ...


Wir spielen bereits online, also das ist kein Problem. Kollege Bathge sagte mir auch gerade, dass es EU-Server gibt.


----------



## HNRGargamel (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Grafik find ich im Vergleich zu Metro 2033 enttäuschend...


----------



## driftwood1973 (24. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 serien-code wird im moment benutzt*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> driftwood1973 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > spike00 schrieb:
> ...


Schade bei mir steht immer noch: Serien Code wird benutzt...und das nicht nur bei einem Server.
Und ich dachte das liegt am release date 25. März.

Also wieder bei crytec /mycrysis anrufen und fragen was da los ist.

Zum Singleplayer:


OMG so eine geile Grafik habe ich nicht einmal bei MW2 erlebt. Und die Action kommt so natürlich rüber, daß sich kaum ein Level insziniert anfühlt ( so wie bei MW2...da ist man eher Zuschauer als Protagonist)

Aber Crysis hält einen von Anfang an auf trap.

Gerade weil das Leveldesign etwas linearer ausfällt als der Vorgänger , sind die "Gefechte" viel intensiver als bei Crysis 1.

Ich bin so froh, daß ich mir das Spiel heute geholt habe.

Trotzdem ist der Mist mit dem Serien Code beim Multiplayer extrem ärgerlich ...

ach ja: Die KI ist mit seit langem das Beste, was mir vor die Flinte gekommen ist ... !!!

Super Spiel ..aber leider : Der Support ist eine absolute Frechheit und wenn ich lese, daß ich scheinbar nicht der einzige bin, der diese SerialCode Probleme habe, dann weiss ich, daß hier Crytec übelst geschlampt hat.


Aber die Frechheit, ist, daß ich denen ein Foto von meiner Crysis 2 box + keycode schicken soll als Verifizierung, daß ich es auch legal gekauft habe ....

Unfassbar.

dabei wäre es so einfach gewesen das multiplayer login mit dem Username zu verbinden , anstatt jedes mal den keycode eingeben zu müssen...

Ich könnte kotzen!!!


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 serien-code wird im moment benutzt*



driftwood1973 schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der Mist mit dem Serien Code beim Multiplayer extrem ärgerlich ...


Das glaube ich gern. Leider haben viele Mehrspielertitel mit Startschwierigkeiten zu kämpfen. Bei uns lief es heute auch nicht gerade optimal. Ich hoffe, dass sich das in den nächsten Tagen bessern wird.


----------



## Li2Po4 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

@ Felix Schuetz
Deine Meinung zum Soundtrack im Hauptmenü teile ich nicht. Ein passender und einfach nur epischer Maintheme.


----------



## driftwood1973 (24. März 2011)

*AW: crysis 2 serien-code wird im moment benutzt*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> driftwood1973 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Trotzdem ist der Mist mit dem Serien Code beim Multiplayer extrem ärgerlich ...
> ...


Dein Wort in gottes Ohr  

Da ich mein Keycode schon eingegeben habe ( er wurde auch akzeptiert bei der Installation) wird es hoffentlich bald möglich sein mit diesem auch multiplayer zu spielen.

Bei der Demo hatte ich keinerlei login Probleme oder ähnliches gehabt.

lg

Marcel


----------



## XIII30 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

hi . mal ne frage ist es nur bei mir so das ich im multiplayer mein key bei jeden start neu eingeben muß ??? das nervt


----------



## driftwood1973 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Du bist nicht der Einzige mit diesem (und vielen anderen ) Problem.

Ich hoffe mal, daß das fix behoben wird.


----------



## VileThings (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



XIII30 schrieb:


> hi . mal ne frage ist es nur bei mir so das ich im multiplayer mein key bei jeden start neu eingeben muß ??? das nervt


Falls du das Spiel über Steam hast (gibts überhaupt eine andere Version?), dann soll das überprüfen der Spiele-Cache Integrität wohl Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## driftwood1973 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Daß der Prelease Download Probleme macht , kann passieren

Daß der MP Part z.Z fehlerhaft ist, kann man verzeihen.

Aber, daß der Support(Crytec) so grottenschlecht ist, das ist schon ein absolute Frechheit.

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=10951&start=80


----------



## XIII30 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

nein amazone naja abwarten und hoffen das sie das schnell hinbekommen  danke für antwort


----------



## driftwood1973 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=12386


So Leute : Diese Hotfix Vorschläge haben bei meinem Problem geholfen.

Endlich kann ich MP Zocken 

Hier der Link zu den Hotfixes :

http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=12386


----------



## Basshinzu (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



driftwood1973 schrieb:


> http://www.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=12386
> 
> 
> So Leute : Diese Hotfix Vorschläge haben bei meinem Problem geholfen.
> ...


   war bei mir auch so, hatte schon angst wegen serialklau 
was mich extrem stört is das checkpointsystem. die checkpoints sind viel zu weit auseinander.


----------



## Li2Po4 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Wie kommt da bitte eine Leserwertung von 88 raus? Das ist doch wieder das Werk von Hatern.


----------



## cryer (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Hab das Spiel heute auch erworben. Installation, Anmeldung und erste Eindrücke: sau stark! Das Spiel hat mich gleich zu Beginn überrascht, es macht Spaß und die Geschichte hat sofort eine packende Atmosphäre.


----------



## der-jan (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Li2Po4 schrieb:


> Wie kommt da bitte eine Leserwertung von 88 raus? Das ist doch wieder das Werk von Hatern.


88 wegen hater? kann es nicht sein, daß halt viele das spiel sehr gut aber einfach nicht "super duper" finden? 
bei gamerankings liegt es auch bei 88... ist denk ich mal normal so


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Li2Po4 schrieb:


> @ Felix Schuetz
> Deine Meinung zum Soundtrack im Hauptmenü teile ich nicht. Ein passender und einfach nur epischer Maintheme.


Naja, Geschmackssache. Ich find das Titelthema wirklich nervig und alles andere als passend oder episch. Aber Jedem das Seine.


----------



## driftwood1973 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Ich muss auch sagen , daß der Single Player part richtig rockt !!! So begeistert war ich nicht einmal bei MW2 oder Mafia 2 ( anderes Genre ich weiss   )

 

was den MP part betrifft kann ich nur sagen: Wenn das mal alles reibungsloser laufen sollte, werde ich wohl den ganzen Sommer vor dem Schirm sitzen 

Mir hat schon die kleine Demo Fassung des MPs sehr gut gefallen...


----------



## Rikco (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

ich behaupte jetzt mal dass alle Redakteure, die das Game durchgespielt haben, auf easy gespielt haben, und somit garnicht richtig in den Genuss von Crysis 2 kommen können. 

Ich zocke seit heut morgen auf dem vorletzen Schwierigkeitsgrad, was schon für deftige Alienschlachten sorgt, und bin nun in der Central Station angekommen...und es ist einfach fantastisch!! Ich wollte es eigentlich schon durchgezockt haben doch es kommt einfach noch immer mehr ^^ 

Da ich selbst Spieleentwickler bin, kann ich nur sagen dass Crytek großartige Arbeit geleistet hat, das Leveldesign ist einfach hammer (um mal nur eins herauszupicken).

Es ist auf jedenfall um vielfaches besser als der erste Teil, den ich nach 2-3 Stunden irgendwie leicht öde fand....Keine Ahnung wer diesen Shooter nicht lieben sollte, bis auf die menschlichen Gegner, die sich wie in Teil 1 verhalten, habe ich nix zu meckern...

PS: läuft auf FullHD und Extrem, mit meiner 5870 nahezu ruckelfrei...

Gute Nacht Bob


----------



## Alexey1978 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

So nach gefühlten 24 Stunden habe ich es gerade durchgespielt...ja ich weiß, dass ist natürlich übertrieben so lang geht der zweite Teil nicht. Allerdings kommt es einem sehr lange vor wenn man die üblichen 5-8 Stunden der Genre Kollegen gewohnt ist. Klar bei mehrmaligem durchspielen wird sich die Spieldauer natürlich etwas verkürzen weil man ja schon weiß, was wo passiert und wie man es am besten lösen kann...

Für alle Grafikfetischisten kann ich nur sagen, es sieht gut aus. Ja es gibt ein paar wenige Texturen die nicht so schick aussehen, wie sie vielleicht ausgesehen hätten, wenn das ganze ein DX11 Titel nur für den PC gewsesen wäre. Aber es sieht immer noch Klasse aus und ich hoffe, das der vage angekündigte DX11 Patch da noch ein wenig mehr an der Grafikschraube dreht, dann macht ein weiteres durchspielen direkt noch mehr Spaß um die Unterschiede zu bestaunen...

Gameplay ist super...gute KI gerade bei den Aliens sie kreisen einen gerne ein, flankieren wenn sie können und sind teils sehr flink. Lediglich die KI der menschlichen Gegner wirkte teilweise etwas komisch, wenn Gegner vereinzelt im Spiel der Reihe nach einem brav direkt vor die Flinte laufen...

Die Story fand ich durchaus schlüssig und es wird gut erklärt, wie Teil 1 und Teil 2 verknüpft sind. Über Rückblenden und Dialoge erfährt man viele nette Storydetails und Hintergrundinfos zu den Nanosuits und der Geschichte an sich...
Manche Details fand ich sehr überraschend.   

Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, kam ich sogar wieder Erwarten gut mit dem Check-Point-System klar.

Was mich ein wenig gestört hat, war die Tatsache das man die Waffen nicht mehr ganz so modifizieren kann wie im Vorgänger. Sprich es gibt eine Scar die mit Schalldämpfer / Unterlauf Schrotflinte und den Visieren (Kimme & Korn / Rotpunkt und Laserpunkt) bestückt werden kann. Möchte man aber das Sturmvisier benutzen, muss man die "Fernkampf Scar" aufnehmen. Da passt dann leider kein Schalldämpfer drauf. Dafür aber ein Granatwerfer unter dem Lauf... Ist im Grunde die gleiche Waffe. Das war im ersten Teil besser gelöst finde ich. Da gab es eine Scar und die konnte sämtliche Aufsätze nutzen, sobald man sie einmal gefunden hatte. Das ist bei einem zweiten Sturmgewehr im Spiel ähnlich. 
Was sie dafür verbessert haben, ist das Scharfschützengewehr. Das gibt's jetzt auch mit Schalldämpfer, was ich sehr praktisch fand, da ich gerne im Tarnmodus durch die Gegend schleiche. Auch die Stealthkills die sie neu reingebracht haben, fand ich sehr gut. (Von hinten im Tarnmodus anschleichen und dann einen Instakill mit "blutiger" Animation. Gut ist, das man automatisch kurz den Tarnmodus abschaltet während der Finishing-Animation und dann auch wieder von selbst tarnt was viel Anzugenergie spart. Man muss nur darauf achten, in der Zeit nicht gesehen zu werden.   

Mit dem Nanosuit 2 fühlt man sich teilweise richtig überlegen ähnlich wie in den Alien vs. Predator Spielen als Predator. Macht man auf Wachposten und Aliens Jagd oder "mäht" sie im Panzermodus mit einem abmontierten schweren MG um, kommt direkt das typische Crysis-Feeling auf. 
Der Nanosuit und die integration seiner Funktionen ins Gameplay hat auch in Teil2 wieder grandios geklappt.

Ich hoffe, das bald wieder diese Nanosuit-Mods rauskommen, die den Suit noch stärker machen. (Mehr Energie / Stärke / Geschwindigkeit) Solche Mod's nutze ich gerne nach dem "normalen" durchspielen. Weil dann der Nano-Suit noch mehr zu Geltung kommt und ein Stück weit "Superhelden" Gefühl aufkommt.   (Natürlich NUR für den Singleplayer!)

Mein Fazit:
Für mich persönlich ist es ein würdiger Nachfolger, der viele offene Storyfragen aus dem ersten Teil beantwortet und sich nicht hinter anderen aktuellen Shootern verstecken muß. Ich fühle mich gut unterhalten und hatte eine Menge Spaß mit dem Spiel es ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Rikco schrieb:


> ich behaupte jetzt mal dass alle Redakteure, die das Game durchgespielt haben, auf easy gespielt haben, und somit garnicht richtig in den Genuss von Crysis 2 kommen können.


Huh? Wie kommst du denn auf diesen Unsinn?


----------



## driftwood1973 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Also ich zocke das GAME auf " Söldner" (zweitleichtester Schweirigkeitsgrad)  und ich bin schon damit gut bedient 

ICH LIEBE DIESES SPIEL.

Auch ich finde, daß Crysis 2 vom Gameplay her besser ist als Crysis1, weil es einfach kompakter ist und zu keinem Zeitpunkt orientierungslos herumirrt, wie es manchmal bei Crysis 1 der Fall war.

GANZ klar: Crysis 2 ist BESSER als der Vorgänger ( mal ganz abgesehn vom prächtigen und sehr vielversprechenden MP - Part)

die PCGAMES Wertung mit 90% geht ima völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## Bergischlaender (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Ich hab die Limited Edition gekauft und wollte mir eben den Bonus-Inhalt downloaden. Wenn ich allerdings auf die angegebene Seite gehe, passiert nix. Ich bekomme nur ne Meldung, dass die Seite nicht gefunden wurde.

Hmpffff......


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Bergischlaender schrieb:


> Ich hab die Limited Edition gekauft und wollte mir eben den Bonus-Inhalt downloaden. Wenn ich allerdings auf die angegebene Seite gehe, passiert nix. Ich bekomme nur ne Meldung, dass die Seite nicht gefunden wurde.
> 
> Hmpffff......


http://www.mycrysis.com/limitededition

Ich musste es gestern auch mehrmals versuchen. Aber bei mir geht's nun.


----------



## Bergischlaender (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Bergischlaender schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab die Limited Edition gekauft und wollte mir eben den Bonus-Inhalt downloaden. Wenn ich allerdings auf die angegebene Seite gehe, passiert nix. Ich bekomme nur ne Meldung, dass die Seite nicht gefunden wurde.
> ...



Danke, Felix! Jetzt klappt es bei mir auch.


----------



## Rikco (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, das bald wieder diese Nanosuit-Mods rauskommen, die den Suit noch stärker machen. (Mehr Energie / Stärke / Geschwindigkeit) Solche Mod's nutze ich gerne nach dem "normalen" durchspielen. Weil dann der Nano-Suit noch mehr zu Geltung kommt und ein Stück weit "Superhelden" Gefühl aufkommt.   (Natürlich NUR für den Singleplayer!)



Dafür sammelt man doch die Catalyst-Teile, bei 10.000 erhält man längere Stealth-Tarnung, und bei 8.000 - sehr schnelle Regeneration.

Habe mir diese als erstes "zusammengespart" und hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Chemenu (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Alexey1978 schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Fazit:
> Für mich persönlich ist es ein würdiger Nachfolger, der viele offene Storyfragen aus dem ersten Teil beantwortet und sich nicht hinter anderen aktuellen Shootern verstecken muß. Ich fühle mich gut unterhalten und hatte eine Menge Spaß mit dem Spiel es ist auf jeden Fall sein Geld wert.


Danke für diese ausführlichen Eindrücke.
Jetzt hab ich doch Lust bekommen mir das Spiel sofort zu kaufen.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

*[Text hier hin kopiert, da er hier eindeutig besser aufgehoben ist...]*

So, nachdem viel über Crysis2 im Forum von Anderen und auch mir gesagt wurde möchte ich dazu nochmals Stellung beziehen:

Heute lief ich in der Stadt an dem großen Fachmarkt für Elektroartikel (geil ist geil, gelle) vorbei, und wo ich schon mal da war, bin ich auch direkt mal durchgegangen. 
Siehe da, Crysis2 mit 54 €uronen ausgezeichnet, aber da es in der Werbung war gab es die LE für 34 €uronen.  
"Na, da kann man sicher dann doch nichts falsch machen", dachte ich, und ging mit der Box zur Kasse.
Zu Hause wurde sofort der Rechner hochgefahren und installiert ... *staun* völlig problemlos? 
Beim Starten des Spiels zog das Programm sich auch brav automatisch dem Patch auf 1.1 ... völlig ohne Zicken.
Seriennummer eingegeben, den Account von "MyCrysis.com" von der Demo eingegeben ... es funzte      ... und ich war baff erstaund.
Fix noch den MP aufgemacht, und auch hier problemlos die freischaltbaren Sachen eingelöst - von diversen Fehlern beim Erkennen der Codes keine Spur. Nur der Bug, dass man danach immer wieder erneut die Seriennummer eingeben musste beim erneuten Öffnen des MP trat auf, ist aber behoben.

Nun habe ich rund 4 Stunden mit Crysis2 verbracht und muss gestehen : alles halb so wild.
Crysis2 schaut gut aus - verdammt gut sogar. und doch ist es anders ....

- Schlauchlevels?
Nun ja, in den Straßenschluchten von New York und in den Wasserkanälen machen offene Welten nicht wirklich Sinn. Von daher passt das Gefühl schon. Es gibt auch Abstriche, aber dazu gleich mehr.
- "Konsolig" 
Na ja, man merkt schon, dass hier Konsolen ein dickes wort mitzureden hatten (press ENTER etc.), aber das ist alles doch sehr im Hintergrund. 
MICH hat es nicht gestört. Da habe ich bei "The Force Unleashed" schon deutlich mehr Knochen gekotzt!
- Graphik
Ganz ehrlich? Es ist chic, bunt und detailverliebt, aber ab und zu kommt man an Ecken, da möchte man im RL nicht tot überm Zaun Hängen. So gibt es eine Passage auf dem Weg zum Rathaus, bei der man ein Treppehaus erklimmen muss. Mei nee, war DAS unliebsam gemacht! Erinnerte mich an F.E.A.R. 1 , dass ja bekanntlich sehr steriel gehalten war... und dann kommt man um die Ecke,steht vor dem Rathaus, und es tränen einem die Augen vor 
Reizüberflutung. Aber man hat schon Besseres gesehen.
- Logik/Story
Ich bin noch nicht allzu weit in der Geschichte vorgedrungen, und ich will ja auch nicht spoilern, abr bis jetzt ist das einiger maßen zusammenhängend und logisch ... wenn man den ersten Teil gespielt hat.

Mein erster Eindruck:
Spielt  sich gut, wirkt aber irgendwie nicht "aus einem Guss".
Wo bei Crysis man einen Abschnitt beendete, um dann fast am gleichen Punkt den neuen Level zu starten wird man hier zwischendurch quer durch den Big Apple verfrachtet - da passt was nicht, oder mindert irgendwie das "Crysis-Gefühl". Der Bruch, dass man nicht mehr auf einer Tropeninsel ist kommt dazu - aber man will ja mal nicht so sein.

Graphisch bin ich endtäuscht - von Crytek. Da wurde ein Ballon aufgeblasen, und dem kann Keiner gerecht werden. Unbestritten: Crysis2 schaut sehr gut aus, und die Inszinierung in den Sequenzen ist richtig fett - aber es kommt für 
mich nicht an Crysis heran ... dazu kommen noch ein paar Clippingfehler, und DAS, liebes Crytek, bin ich von euch nicht gewohnt. Das ist einfach Schlamperei und "huschhusch" schnell hingekloppt.
Schade! Auch nicht schön: Lippensynchronisation war auch nicht eure Stärke, was? Menschen, die auf der Bamk liegen und kurze Texte von sich geben haben gar keine Gesichtsanimationen ... ist das jetzt neue Telepathie? Dazu noch solche unschönen Sachen, dass z.b. Flaschen, Hülsen, Kleidung oder andere Gegenstände auf den Böden nicht Volumetrisch, sondern einfache, flache Pixelpflaster sind, die je nach Gusto hingepappt wurden. Bitter ist das .... ein guter Rat von mir: macht sowas bitte nicht noch einmal, oder ich komme persönlich nach FFM und will mein Geld zurück. 
Das ist kein qualitativ hochwertiges Spiel nach euren Ansprüchen, sondern billiges "Hingeschlure". So verärgert und verprellt man Fans.

Soweit mein erster Eindruck. Ich würde dem Ganzen bis jetzt eine 85 geben - im Höchstfall.
Jetzt gehe ich erst mal in die Haia, und am WE werde ich weiter spielen.

Holger


----------



## KabraxisObliv (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Bedenkt, dass ihr auch gerne im Crysis 2-Thread im Forum weiter über das Spiel diskutieren.
Dort wurden auch schon einige interessante Fragen gestellt, auch nach persönlichen Meinungen, auf die noch antworten ausstehen bzw wo mehrere verschiedene Meinungen sicher nicht schaden würden.

Vielleicht habt ihr selbst ja auch noch einige Fragen zum Spiel.

Ein Blick ins Forum von jedem der Crysis 2 gespielt hat oder noch spielen möchte oder sich unsicher ist, lohnt sich also auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Bedenkt, dass ihr auch gerne im Crysis 2-Thread im Forum weiter über das Spiel diskutieren.
> Dort wurden auch schon einige interessante Fragen gestellt, auch nach persönlichen Meinungen, auf die noch antworten ausstehen bzw wo mehrere verschiedene Meinungen sicher nicht schaden würden.
> 
> Vielleicht habt ihr selbst ja auch noch einige Fragen zum Spiel.
> ...


Feedback zum Test aber natürlich hier, bitte.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:


> Es ist chic, bunt und detailverliebt, aber ab und zu kommt man an Ecken, da möchte man im RL nicht tot überm Zaun Hängen.


Ein geiler Satz.


----------



## Duplex (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Reisend-In-Blei schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es ist chic, bunt und detailverliebt, aber ab und zu kommt man an Ecken, da möchte man im RL nicht tot überm Zaun Hängen.
> ...


Um Hennes Bender zu zitieren: Ich möchte NIRGENDS Tod überm Zaun hängen


----------



## grandmastersepp (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Also seit gestern hab ich Crysis 2 und bin eigentlich zufrieden. Das Genörgel kann ich nur teilweise verstehen. Die Firmen- und Informationspolitik von Crytek werden zurecht kritisiert. Am Produkt selbst gibt es aber SPIELTECHNISCH nicht viel auszusetzen. Die Grafik gefällt (natürlich könnte sie noch besser sein), die Atmosphäre ist gut (aber anders als im 1. Crysis), das Gameplay ist besser als das der meisten anderen Shooter (ob Crysis 1 schlechteres oder besseres hat, kann ich nur schwer sagen) und das Spiel läuft stabil (MP hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert). Wenn ich von etwas ein wenig enttäuscht war, dann war es die KI, da teilweise die Soldaten dumm in der Gegend rumstehen oder sich "verlaufen".
Ich glaube einfach, dass viele Leute eine zu hohe Erwartung hatten. Auch war es von Crytek nicht klug erst große Töne zu spucken, wie toll doch Crysis 2 auf dem PC im Vergleich zur Konsolenversion wird. Mein Fazit: Alle drei Platformen haben einen sehr guten Shooter erhalten, wobei der PC die technisch beste Version besitzt, aber sich nicht klar von den Konsolen absetzen kann. Mann Leute, Freut euch doch endlich mal über ein gutes, wenn auch nicht wegweisendes Spiel!

Ich hab da übrigens was gefunden, was einige interessieren könnte:
http://www.incrysis.com/f...
Hier findet man ein kleines Tool, dass dem alten Konfigurationsmenü aus Crysis 1 mehr oder weniger entspricht.
Leider konnte ich es noch nicht ausprobieren, da ich noch nicht zuhause bin.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Mehr Kommentare als unter dem Dragon Age 2-Test. Hurra!


----------



## Tiger347 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Crysis 2 kann spielerisch überzeugen. Grafisch jedoch nicht, wenn man das Spiel
mit dem neuen Dead Space 2 vergleicht, das in Sachen Lichteffekte, dem Shooter
Crysis 2 um Lichtjahre voraus erscheint. Diese "neue CryEingine 3" entpuppt sich
als übler  Markeetingtrick. Ich kann beim besten Willen keinen Unterschied  zur
Vorgängerversion erkennen. Man musste wohl oder übel, die "Grafikengine" an
die Konsolenmodelle anpassen, um mehr Geld mit dem Spiel zu verdienen,
welches ich aus unternehmerischer Hinsicht gut verstehen kann.

Da die Redaktion der PCGames jenes Spiel hatte vorher  testen können und
einen wahren "Hype" um das Spiel betrieben hat, um die vermeidlichen Käüfer
jenes Games vielleicht zu täuschen, ist dass von Ihrer Redaktion ein unseriöse Kampagne diesbezüglich und so sind viele Käufer jenes Games tief enttäuscht
und ratlos..

MFG


----------



## Tiger347 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Noch ein weiteres: Sie vergleichen immer nur die "Grafikpracht" von "Crysis 2" von pc gegenüber ps3 und x-box.

Sie sollten einmal wagen, das neue "dead space2" mit "Crysis2" hinsichtlich der
Grafik zu vergleichen. Aber ich nehme an, Ihnen fehlt der Mut dazu. Dennoch
sollten sie das Expriment einmal in Angriff nehmen.

MFG


----------



## TimeShift (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

ich habe mal eine Frage: Seit wann wird bitte ein "Umfang" von 8-10 Stunden bei einem Spiel als "normal" und dazu noch "gut" bewertet? Grafikpracht und fette Wummen in allen Ehren, aber wenn die Story so dünn ist, dass sie ebenso gut auf einer Serviette auf dem Weg ins Preßwerk entstanden sein könnte und man das Spiel an einem Wochenende noch vor dem abendlichen Grillen "durch" hat, dann frage ich mich doch, wofür ich denn da bitte immerhin bis zu 60 Euro hingelegt haben soll?

In Anbetracht dieser Punkte sollte man vielleicht Spiele wie Half-Life nachträglich aufwerten. Wenn ein Spiel mit mauer Story, knapp zeitgemäßer Grafik, rückständiger Grafikunterstützung (wie im Artikel gesagt: Kein DirectX 10 oder gar 11) und einer Spielzeit, bei der man früher lediglich das Ende von Akt I/III auf dem Bildschirm bewundern durfte, mit 90 Punkten bewertet, sollte Half-Life in meinen Augen nachträglich mit 172 Punkten bewertet werden.

Zu diesem Test kann ich also nur sagen: Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen bitte! Und wenn ich immer wieder lese und sehe, dass in einem PC-Spiele-Magazin statt PC-Spielen lieber gerne eine Konsolenversion als Maßstab heran gezogen wird, muss ich mir doch mal ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich mein Abo abbestelle, da ich offensichtlich das falsche Pressemedium lese.


----------



## Desperados1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Zum Thema Grafik: Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn ein Spiel mal nicht DX10/DX10.1/DX11 unterstützt? Wäre es nicht vielleicht mal sinnvoll zu schauen, was man mit DX9 noch alles errichen kann, siehe eben Crysis 2? Und vor allem das zu ehren und vielleicht auch zu bewundern, anstatt rumzuschreien: "Das Spiel bietet eine rückständige Grafikunterstützung, d.h. kein DX10/DX10.1/DX11"? (@ TimeShift: War nur ein Beispiel, ist nicht persönlich zu nehmen, du warst nur direkt unter mir)
Ich schlage in die selbe Kerbe wie John Carmack: Wozu neue Technik, wenn man alles mit der alten auch schaffen kann? Und vor allem wenn die neue Technik nicht wirklich großartige Neuerungen bringt, Richtung Meilenstein. Gut es mag vielleicht mit mehr Aufwand verbunden, aber ... was solls? Dann dauerts eben länger, und man kann sich nebenbei noch um andere wichtige Dinge in der Entwicklung kümmern. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung. Das Spiel wird mit Sicherheit selten darunter leiden.
Ich verwende immer noch "nur" DX9 und bin trotzdem immer noch begeistert, was damit möglich ist. 

Zum Spiel selber (ich habs noch nicht gespielt, aber ich sags trotzdem): Da stimme ich den Leuten zu, die meinen, dass die Spielzeit doch "ein wenig" kurz ausgefallen ist. Auch bei einem Shooter sind durchaus mehr als 10 Stunden drin. Aber ich habe trotzdem wieder das Gefühl, das Crysis 2, wie auch Crysis eine große spielbare Tech-Demo ist, bloß diesmal noch mit Konsoleunterstützung, deswegen auch die eher maue Story. Was an sich gesehen auch kein wirkliches Problem ist, wenn es gut, spannend und vor allem glaubwürdig verpackt werden würde und rüberkommt

Und der Test selber ist zwar durchaus brauchbar, aber da kann man mit Sicherheit noch dran feilen.


----------



## kingofdarkness (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

An alle die sich das Spiel zulegen wollen und bei Steam sind ... lieber 39€ als 49,99 bei Steam ausgeben ...

http://www.amazula.de/Crysis-2--Limited-Edition-%28uncut%29-B003ZSHKL6.html

dort gibts Crysis 2 für 39€!


----------



## kingofdarkness (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

hier der richtige link: http://www.amazula.de/B003ZSHKL6.html


----------



## Streetrazor (25. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Mhhh, ich würde mal sagen eine absolute Kaufpflicht für Shooter fans.


----------



## Batze (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Warum sollte man sich das Game kaufen. keine Ahnung?

Also Cry steht eigendlich für Hammer Grafik.
Eben das wofür Shooter unter anderen da sind. Für was sonst. Alles andere bleibt ja. LoL.

Aber wenn ich das hier Lese:

____
 Zum Thema Grafik: Was ist so schlimm daran, wenn ein Spiel mal nicht DX10/DX10.1/DX11 unterstützt? Wäre es nicht vielleicht mal sinnvoll zu schauen, was man mit DX9 noch alles errichen kann, siehe eben Crysis 2?
------

Also das ist doch wohl voll daneben.
Ist nix anderes als eine Kniebeuge an die Konsolenfraktion. Weil die nicht mehr können.

Sorry, aber das Game, wenn es mal nicht die anderen kleinen Fehler hätte, wär egal. Aber die Hammer Grafik ist nicht mehr da, also wieso sollte man es noch kaufen??

Shooter gibt es genug, und das seit Jahren.

Also nix besonderes.
Das was mal besonders war bei Cry, wurde wegen Konsolenportierung aufgegeben.

Also ein Shooter wie jeder andere.


No Kauf also.


----------



## Jens238 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Batze schrieb:


> Also das ist doch wohl voll daneben.
> Ist nix anderes als eine Kniebeuge an die Konsolenfraktion. Weil die nicht mehr können.


Das was ich bis jetzt von dem Game gesehen habe, würde ich nicht mehr als Kniebeuge bezeichnen...
Ich würde es vielmehr als mit Anlauf aus dem 10 Stock gesprungen bezeichnen...
Es schaut immer noch recht gut, keine frage...Aber der Rest    
Bei der Story läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter...Das soll der Nachfolger sein ???


Mitnichten...Wo sind die blau leuchtenden, Eis verschießenden Aliens abgeblieben ??
Wo kommen diese rosa Tentakel Aliens in komischen Anzügen aufeinmal her ??
Wie kommt Prophet aufeinmal nach NY...Was ist aus der insel geworden ??

Also für mich ist das kein Crysis 2...sondern nur ein schlechter Ableger für die Konsolen-Hansels...

@Crytek...Wo ist unser "richtiges" Crysis 2 ?? Diesen Teil zwei könnt ihr Euch sonst wo hinstecken.


----------



## MICHI123 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

sieht ja echt gut aus das game, aber dieses maßlos übertriebene Motion Blur geht ja mal gaaaaaaarnicht 
http://www24.zippyshare.com/v/38390617/file.html heir gibts nen tool mit dem man erweiterte grafiksettings erhält und u.a. dieses übertrieben verschleiern aussschalten kann.


----------



## tavrosffm (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Jens238 schrieb:


> Batze schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also das ist doch wohl voll daneben.
> ...


also da ich nun kurz davor bin in die stadt zu gehen und mal beim saturn vorbei zu schauen
(was ich eigentlich immer vermeide wegen der überteuerten preise...aber da solls c2 für 39 flocken geben) 
bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich es mir zulegen soll wenn ich deinen text lese.
keine richtige storyfortsetzung geht bei mir schon mal gar nicht zumal der erste teil und das add on ja nocht recht viele fragen offen gelassen haben bzw. auch kaum zusammenhänge gehabt haben.
hast du das spiel durchgespielt?bleibt das mit der story so?

mal prinzipiell was zum schlauchlevel design.
ich hoffe mal nicht dass es ganz so krass ist wie in cod mw.
ich meine die angebliche freiheit bei crysis 2 war ja auch eher eine vorgegaukelte.
das war nicht wirklich open world bzw. ansatzweise so wie bei far cry.
im großen und ganzen konnte man sich zwischen links und recht oder ab durch die mitte entscheiden und drumherum gab es jede menge levelbegrenzungen in form von hübscher flora.
also ich habe keine größeren probleme wenn diese "pseudofreiheit" nicht mehr gibt aber ein paar größere areale um taktisch vorzugehen sollten schon vorhanden sein. 
wie seht ihr es denn so alle die ihr schon am zocken seid bezüglich der beiden punkte die ich oben beschreibe?
zugreifen oder eher lassen bis es nen 10 ner kostet?

hab zwar montag und dienstag frei und wollte mir eigentlich schon vor wochen c2 vorbestellen hab dann aber doch lieber zu ac. brotherhood gegriffen und wurd bislang nicht enttäuscht.
und wenn man das so ließt bzw. man sich videos zum gameplay im sp anschaut ist man nicht ganz so sicher beim bedenkenlosen zugreifen.
tztztz...ich dachte eigentlich die mitstädtler aus frankfurt würden es besser machen und eigentlich hatte ich auch vorgehabt sie blindlinks zu unterstutzen mit meinem geld.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Batze schrieb:


> Aber die Hammer Grafik ist nicht mehr da, also wieso sollte man es noch kaufen??


Über solch einen groben Unfug kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln... Hast du Crysis 2 vielleicht mal in Bewegung gesehen? Vielleicht sogar selber mal angespielt? Und damit meine ich nicht die Multiplayer-Demo. Crysis 2 bietet - trotz fehlendem DX10/11-Support - die wohl eindrucksvollste Grafik auf dem PC als auch auf Konsolen. Das liegt nicht nur an der Engine allein, sondern man merkt immer wieder, dass die Designer mit ihr auch umgehen können. Teilweise bleibt einem wirklich die Spucke weg, wenn man sich Teile der Levels ansieht. 

Nenn mir einen Titel der derzeit so verdammt gut aussieht und gleichzeitig auch noch eine grandiose Performance bietet. Denn Crysis 2 läuft tatsächlich flüssig mit mehr als 50 FPS. Und ich würde meinen PC nicht als "Monster" bezeichnen. Also Kritik ist gut und an einigen Stellen auch angebracht sowie richtig. Aber wer meint, dass Crysis 2 keine "Hammer-Grafik" besitzt, tut mir leid, aber der disqualifiziert sich selbst mit sofortiger Wirkung aus jedweder Diskussion.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Ich habs jetzt 2h lang angespielt und muss sagen, dass es mir großen Spaß macht. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass sich viele hier nur auf Grund von Videos und Screenshots eine Meinung gebildet haben und jetzt mal wieder kräftig vom Leder ziehen. 
Grafik muss man eigentlich nicht so viel zu sagen - knall bunt, aber sehr hübsch. Manche stört der etwas übertriebene Blur, ich komm damit weitestgehend klar.

Leveldesign: Ja.. es ist nicht mehr so offen wie Teil 1 oder Warhead. Nein, es ist kein Schlauch à la CoD wos wirklich nur exakt eine Route gibt. Beispiel: Ich starte an Punkt A von wo ich eine recht gute Übersicht, über das Gelände habe. Das wiederum ist recht weitläufig. in der tactical view sehe ich wo mein Ziel liegt und wichtige strategische Punkte dazwischen, die ich abklappern kann, aber nicht muss. Diese Punkte geben schon einen Hinweis auf mögliche Alternativrouten. Jetzt kann ich mich entscheiden wie ich mich durch dieses (meist recht weitläufige) gelände bewege um zu meinem Ziel zu kommen und wie ich vorgehen möchte (auch mehrere mölichkeiten). Wirklich schlauchig wirds nur in kurzen Abschnitten zwischen drin. Die Areale sind beispielsweise durch Straßenzüge und Häusergassen verbunden, in denen es vllt. mal noch die möglichkeit gibt links oder rechts rum zu laufen aber keine wirkliche Freiheit bieten. Aber diese Abschnitte sind (soweit ich bisher gesehen hab) recht kurz. 
So gesehen stört mich das jetzt nicht so. Im Prinzip wars beim 1. Teil doch auch nicht anders. klar konnte ich mich Prinzipiell frei auf der Insel bewegen, aber es gab von Ziel zu Ziel logische Routen die man gelaufen ist. So gesehen ist das in Crysis 2 einfach kompakter gelöst. 
Insgesamt ists nen cooles Spiel bei dem bei mir auch sofort "Crysis" Feeling aufkam. Klar die Story ist jetzt nicht so der knaller. War sie in Teil 1 aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. ne Alieninvasion ist halt seit den 1950ern nicht mehr neu. O.o
Abzug in meiner persönlichen Wertung gibts für das Konsolenfeeling in den Menüs und in Bezug auf die Speicherpunkte. Ich bin verdammt noch mal ein PC nutzer und möchte nen Quicksave und freies Speichern. 

Unterm Strich muss ich den Leuten die hier blind drauf los schimpfen erst mal den Finger zeigen. Wenn ihr nicht blind kaufen wollt, ist doch ok. Lest Testberichte und vor allem spielts mal für ne halbe Stunde bei nem Kumpel oder so. Hier erst mal kräftig lästern was für nen scheiss das Spiel ist ohne dafür auch nur eine glaubhafte Basis zu haben und dann heimlich doch das Spiel runterladen und fleissig spielen ist sowas von arm. Crysis 2 hat sicherlich seine Macken aber nen furchtbares Spiel das man sich allerhöchstens auf ner Konsole antun kann ist es nicht.


----------



## Tiger347 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Lieber Herr Redakteur Thoeing,

Crysis 2 ist, wie ich schon erwähnt habe, sehr gur spielbar.

Aber die Grafikengine Nummer 3, ist allenfalls modifiziert, aber nicht eine
ganz Neue. Beispielsweise die Deckenbeleuchtung in Crysis 2 ist tot, sie
strahlt  nicht, wie im Gruselshooter "Dead Space 2". Auch wirken die Innen-
levles etwas blass, welches wahrscheinlich an den zu unscharf wirkenden
Texturen her rührt,die auch im Modus " extrem" nicht zu verhindern ist. Die Grafik-
revolution des Spieles Crysis 2 hat es dann wohl doch nicht geben. Dennoch kann man den Shooter als einen der besten aktuellen auf dem Spielemarkt bezeichnen,
auch wenn das neue Spiel "Dead Space 2" , dem Shooter "Crysis2" in allen
Belangen überllegen scheint, vorallem aber im Bereich der Grafik und dass
ist es ja was die Spieler wohl primär von einem Videogame verlangen können
oder auch wollen.

MFG


----------



## Basshinzu (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Tiger347 schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Redakteur Thoeing,
> 
> Crysis 2 ist, wie ich schon erwähnt habe, sehr gur spielbar.
> 
> ...


   also ich find die grafik von crysis 2 besser als die von dead space 2..  ist eben geschmackssache, beide sehen super aus und machen extremst spass.


----------



## spike00 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Tiger347 schrieb:


> Lieber Herr Redakteur Thoeing,
> 
> Crysis 2 ist, wie ich schon erwähnt habe, sehr gur spielbar.
> 
> ...


LOL LOL LOL die Grafik von Dead Space ist sowas von veraltet und mir kam sie nicht verbessert vor in Bezug auf den ersten Teil.
Am lächerlichsten ist diese matschige Texture bei den Speicherstationen..ich mein da glotzt man voll drauf und dann klatschen die dort sowas hin.... 
Außerdem war DS 2  etwas langweilig und eintönig da sich die Umgebung kaum änderte und man nur in engen Gängen unterwegs war.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



tavrosffm schrieb:


> mal prinzipiell was zum schlauchlevel design. ich hoffe mal nicht dass es ganz so krass ist wie in cod mw. (...) also ich habe keine größeren probleme wenn diese "pseudofreiheit" nicht mehr gibt aber ein paar größere areale um taktisch vorzugehen sollten schon vorhanden sein.


Also da würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen. Zwar sind schon viele Levelabschnitte ziemlich eng abgesteckt, aber es gibt auch immer wieder Areale, in denen man selbst entscheiden kann, wie man vorgehen möchte. Es ist definitiv nicht so offen wie das erste Crysis - aber so linear wie ein Call of Duty ist es auch ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Tiger347 schrieb:


> Aber die Grafikengine Nummer 3, ist allenfalls modifiziert, aber nicht eine ganz Neue. Beispielsweise die Deckenbeleuchtung in Crysis 2 ist tot, sie strahlt  nicht, wie im Gruselshooter "Dead Space 2". Auch wirken die Innenlevles etwas blass, welches wahrscheinlich an den zu unscharf wirkenden Texturen her rührt,die auch im Modus " extrem" nicht zu verhindern ist. Die Grafikrevolution des Spieles Crysis 2 hat es dann wohl doch nicht geben. Dennoch kann man den Shooter als einen der besten aktuellen auf dem Spielemarkt bezeichnen, auch wenn das neue Spiel "Dead Space 2" , dem Shooter "Crysis2" in allen Belangen überllegen scheint, vorallem aber im Bereich der Grafik und dass ist es ja was die Spieler wohl primär von einem Videogame verlangen können oder auch wollen.


Natürlich ist Grafik grundsätzlich Geschmackssache. Aber zu behaupten, dass "Dead Space 2 einem Crysis 2 in allen Belangen überlegen scheint", halte ich - mal sehr, sehr vorsichtig formuliert - für eine klitzekleine Fehleinschätzung. Gleiches gilt übrigens für die vereinzelten Zuschriften, in denen einige Spieler leidenschaftlich behaupteten, Doom 3 oder F.E.A.R.2 oder Stalker: Clear Sky  sei einem Crysis 2 grafisch "doch eindeutig und zweifelsfrei" überlegen. Ich bitte um Verständnis, wenn wir solche Kommentare nicht ganz ernst nehmen können.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



MICHI123 schrieb:


> sieht ja echt gut aus das game, aber dieses maßlos übertriebene Motion Blur geht ja mal gaaaaaaarnicht
> http://www24.zippyshare.com/v/38390617/file.html heir gibts nen tool mit dem man erweiterte grafiksettings erhält und u.a. dieses übertrieben verschleiern aussschalten kann.


Hier die nötigen Infos.
http://www.incrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=33008

http://www.pcgames.de/Crysis-2-PC-213107/News/Crysis-2-Advanced-Graphics-Options-Mit-diesem-Tool-maximieren-Sie-die-Grafik-kinderleicht-817470/


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das Game, wenn es mal nicht die anderen kleinen Fehler hätte, wär egal. Aber die Hammer Grafik ist nicht mehr da, also wieso sollte man es noch kaufen??


Doch, ist sie. Crysis 2 ist einer der grafisch besten Shooter, die man derzeit auf PC kaufen kann.


----------



## tavrosffm (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> tavrosffm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > mal prinzipiell was zum schlauchlevel design. ich hoffe mal nicht dass es ganz so krass ist wie in cod mw. (...) also ich habe keine größeren probleme wenn diese "pseudofreiheit" nicht mehr gibt aber ein paar größere areale um taktisch vorzugehen sollten schon vorhanden sein.
> ...


danke für die info.
nun hab jetzt doch einfach mal zugegriffen.wie schon erwähnt bis heute noch 39 € im saturn.<- muss ich auch mal erwähnen weil ich sonst immer über die preise von saturn schimpfe aber in diesem fall ist es sogar günstiger wie bei amazon da ja dort noch die 5€    erwachsenen gebühr für den versand dazu kommen.
ich werde mir mal selbst ein bild machen weil´s doch recht konfus ist bei den vielen meinungen.
wenn´s schrottig ist fahr ich zu crytek in der nähe und hau´s den um die ohren.


----------



## Jens238 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



tavrosffm schrieb:


> also da ich nun kurz davor bin in die stadt zu gehen und mal beim saturn vorbei zu schauen
> (was ich eigentlich immer vermeide wegen der überteuerten preise...aber da solls c2 für 39 flocken geben)
> bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich es mir zulegen soll wenn ich deinen text lese.
> keine richtige storyfortsetzung geht bei mir schon mal gar nicht zumal der erste teil und das add on ja nocht recht viele fragen offen gelassen haben bzw. auch kaum zusammenhänge gehabt haben.
> hast du das spiel durchgespielt?bleibt das mit der story so?


Ob das mit der Story so bleibt, kann ich nicht genau sagen...Habe es mir bei nem Kumpel angesehen und probe 
gespielt.
Ich denke ein paar Fragen aus dem ersten beiden Spielen werden bestimmt im verlauf der Story aufgelöst,
aber auch wieder genug neue in den Raum geworfen (z.B. die neuen Aliens)

Also ich würde es mir höchstens für nen 10er von der Softwarepyramide mitnehmen...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



TimeShift schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine Frage: Seit wann wird bitte ein "Umfang" von 8-10 Stunden bei einem Spiel als "normal" und dazu noch "gut" bewertet? Grafikpracht und fette Wummen in allen Ehren, aber wenn die Story so dünn ist, dass sie ebenso gut auf einer Serviette auf dem Weg ins Preßwerk entstanden sein könnte und man das Spiel an einem Wochenende noch vor dem abendlichen Grillen "durch" hat, dann frage ich mich doch, wofür ich denn da bitte immerhin bis zu 60 Euro hingelegt haben soll?


Es gibt viele andere Spiele, die eine schlechte oder gar keine Story bieten. Crysis 2 hat eine Story, und sie okay - nicht mehr, nicht weniger. 8 bis 10 Stunden (viele Kollegen scheinen sogar eher 12 Stunden gebraucht zu haben, je nach Spielweise) sind ein ordentlicher Wert heutzutage. Im Vergleich mit vielen anderen Shootern geht der Umfang von Crysis 2 völlig in Ordnung. Darüber hinaus bietet das Spiel einen umfangreichen Mehrspielermodus. Crysis 2 kostet übrigens 40 Euro, nicht 60.



> In Anbetracht dieser Punkte sollte man vielleicht Spiele wie Half-Life nachträglich aufwerten. Wenn ein Spiel mit mauer Story, knapp zeitgemäßer Grafik, rückständiger Grafikunterstützung (wie im Artikel gesagt: Kein DirectX 10 oder gar 11) und einer Spielzeit, bei der man früher lediglich das Ende von Akt I/III auf dem Bildschirm bewundern durfte, mit 90 Punkten bewertet, sollte Half-Life in meinen Augen nachträglich mit 172 Punkten bewertet werden.


Selbstverständlich nicht. Die Grafik ist nicht "knapp zeitgemäß", sie ist erstklassig und deutlich besser als der Großteil der Shooter-Konkurrenz. DX9 ist zudem nicht rückständig - fast alle aktuellen PC-Spiele unterstützen nach wie vor nur DX9. Außerdem sind Vergleiche zu einem Spiel von 1998 so alt, dass ich schon beim Schreiben dieser Zeilen fast einschlafe.



> Zu diesem Test kann ich also nur sagen: Thema verfehlt, 6, setzen bitte! Und wenn ich immer wieder lese und sehe, dass in einem PC-Spiele-Magazin statt PC-Spielen lieber gerne eine Konsolenversion als Maßstab heran gezogen wird, muss  ich mir doch mal ernsthaft überlegen, ob ich mein Abo abbestelle, da ich offensichtlich das falsche Pressemedium lese.


Danke, aber wir stehen lieber. Wo ziehen wir eine Konsolenversion (von was?) als Maßstab (für was?) heran? Wir haben die PC-Version getestet und bewertet. Wenn dir unser Test nicht gefällt, finde ich das zwar sehr schade, doch ändern kann ich es nicht. Wenn du dich mal ein klein wenig in der internationalen Presselandschaft umblickst, wirst du hoffentlich feststellen, dass wir vielleicht doch nicht sooo furchtbar falsch gelegen haben. Magst du dich vielleicht lieber setzen?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



grandmastersepp schrieb:


> Mein Fazit: Alle drei Platformen haben einen sehr guten Shooter erhalten, wobei der PC die technisch beste Version besitzt, aber sich nicht klar von den Konsolen absetzen kann. Mann Leute, Freut euch doch endlich mal über ein gutes, wenn auch nicht wegweisendes Spiel!


----------



## Tiger347 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Lieber Redakteur Schuetz,

Sie können mich schon Ernst nehmen mit meiner Einschätzung, das "Dead Space 2",
dass bessere Spiel hinsichtlich der Grafik darstellt. Auch ihre Redaktion, hat jenes
Spiel wie auch Crysis 2 mit 90% gewertet. Aber das Leser-Voting bei "Dead Space2"
lag sogar bei beeindruckenden 96%. Können Sie jetzt noch konstatieren, das
Crysis 2 in der Grafik, wirklich den Vorzug vor "Dead Space 2" erhalten sollte?

MFG


----------



## Basshinzu (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Tiger347 schrieb:


> Lieber Redakteur Schuetz,
> 
> Sie können mich schon Ernst nehmen mit meiner Einschätzung, das "Dead Space 2",
> dass bessere Spiel hinsichtlich der Grafik darstellt. Auch ihre Redaktion, hat jenes
> ...


  Meine Güte, du findest Dead Space 2 schöner, andere sehen das anders. Ist es nicht EGAL? Warum sollte man auch zwei unterschiedliche sehr gute Spiele miteinander vergleichen. BEIDE MACHEN SPASS, also belassen wir es doch dabei.


----------



## stawacz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

also im jahre 2011 erwarte ich dann doch ein wenig mehr,was die storry angeht....genau wie sich filme und deren darstellung verändern, sollte es bei spielen genau so sein,,,eine 08/15 storry wie crysis sie bietet wäre als film gnadenlos abgewatscht worden.in etwa wie das "filmjuwel" doom,,da würde kein mensch drüber sprechen.
an die "storry" zb von bioshock kommt crysis niemals ran,,ich kann mir wirklich nicht erklären was an dem spiel alle so toll finden  


ach ja,und ich habs gespielt(bevor hier wieder alle rumheulen),,den ersten teil um meine graka zu testen(wozu auch sonst?)und den zweiten hab ich vorhin 3-4 std bei nem kumpel gezockt,,,booooring,,einfach nur öde.wenn  die storry müll is,kann die inszenierung noch so toll sein.das reicht alleine nun leider nich aus...


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Tiger347 schrieb:


> Lieber Redakteur Schuetz,
> 
> Sie können mich schon Ernst nehmen mit meiner Einschätzung, das "Dead Space 2", dass bessere Spiel hinsichtlich der Grafik darstellt. Auch ihre Redaktion, hat jenes Spiel wie auch Crysis 2 mit 90% gewertet. Aber das Leser-Voting bei "Dead Space2" lag sogar bei beeindruckenden 96%. Können Sie jetzt noch konstatieren, das Crysis 2 in der Grafik, wirklich den Vorzug vor "Dead Space 2" erhalten sollte?
> 
> MFG


Lieber Leser Tiger347,

natürlich nehme ich dich als Person ernst, keine Frage. Aber ich kann wirklich nicht von morgens bis abends mit Leuten darüber streiten, warum wir der Meinung sind, dass Crysis 2 grafisch besser ist als Spiel X oder Y. Wenn du, ganz persönlich, der Meinung bist, dass Dead Space 2 hübscher ist als Crysis 2, dann nehme ich das zur Kenntnis. Auch ich finde, dass Dead Space 2 ausgesprochen gut aussieht. Aber besser als Crysis 2? Nein, dieser Meinung bin ich nicht.    

Grüße
Felix
PC Games


----------



## thege (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Tiger347 schrieb:


> Lieber Redakteur Schuetz,
> 
> Sie können mich schon Ernst nehmen mit meiner Einschätzung, das "Dead Space 2",
> dass bessere Spiel hinsichtlich der Grafik darstellt. Auch ihre Redaktion, hat jenes
> ...


Wie kann man ernsthaft von einer Spielspaßwertung (was die 90% bzw 96 der Leser-Votings ja darstellt) auf die Grafik eines Shooters schließen und behaupten, nur weil die User einem Spiel die bessere Wertung bescheinigen, dieses auch gleich das grafisch besser sei? Ich schließe ja auch nicht von der Spielspaßwertung auf detailgetreue Darstellung von den Einheiten im Kampf wie z.B. in Starcraft 2. Es gibg genug Spiele (vor allem im Rollenspielbereich) bei denen die Grafik nicht ausschlaggebend ist für den Spielspaß. Nur so nebenbei Dragon Age hat auch die bessere Wertung als DA2, aber die schlechtere Grafik


----------



## Basshinzu (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



stawacz schrieb:


> also im jahre 2011 erwarte ich dann doch ein wenig mehr,was die storry angeht....genau wie sich filme und deren darstellung verändern, sollte es bei spielen genau so sein,,,eine 08/15 storry wie crysis sie bietet wäre als film gnadenlos abgewatscht worden.in etwa wie das "filmjuwel" doom,,da würde kein mensch drüber sprechen.
> an die "storry" zb von bioshock kommt crysis niemals ran,,ich kann mir wirklich nicht erklären was an dem spiel alle so toll finden
> 
> 
> ach ja,und ich habs gespielt(bevor hier wieder alle rumheulen),,den ersten teil um meine graka zu testen(wozu auch sonst?)und den zweiten hab ich vorhin 3-4 std bei nem kumpel gezockt,,,booooring,,einfach nur öde.wenn  die storry müll is,kann die inszenierung noch so toll sein.das reicht alleine nun leider nich aus...


so ein  SCHWACHSINN.
die story eines spiels oder films kann noch so schlecht sein, entscheidend ist die inszenierung.
und da gibts noch andere dinge, die ein spiel spielenswert machen, wie realistische physikeffekte, einen guten soundtrack, animationen, gute synchronisation, nähe zur community, ständige entwicklung von patches und und und.
Crysis und Crysis 2 haben alles davon.


----------



## stawacz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Basshinzu schrieb:


> stawacz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > also im jahre 2011 erwarte ich dann doch ein wenig mehr,was die storry angeht....genau wie sich filme und deren darstellung verändern, sollte es bei spielen genau so sein,,,eine 08/15 storry wie crysis sie bietet wäre als film gnadenlos abgewatscht worden.in etwa wie das "filmjuwel" doom,,da würde kein mensch drüber sprechen.
> ...


   so ein FANBOY  

stimmt natürlich,,ich spiele ein spiel weil die so tolle patches rausbringen ,animationen so schick und die nähe zur community so toll is,,,also bitte  

wenn hier einer schwachsinn(im warsten sinne des wortes)von sich gibt das du du kleiner fanboy


----------



## Basshinzu (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

bitte? ich bin bei weitem kein fanboy.
crysis und crysis 2 sind nicht perfekt, kein spiel ist das.
ich fand bioshock auch extrem toll. aber crysis deswegen schlecht reden weil es keine so gute story wie bioshock hat ist lächerlich.
leute wie du beharren einfach stur auf ihre meinung ohne eine andere zuzulassen.
ich weiss nicht was deinen ebgrundtiefen hass gegenüber crysis ausgelöst hat, aber du musst es nicht an mir oder jemandem anderen rauslassen. es gibt ärzte die dir helfen deine erinnerungen zu verarbeiten.


----------



## stawacz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

du dürftest doch nun gerade bzw hast es versucht zu argumentieren was du so toll an dem spiel findest.hat ja nun nich soo dolle geklappt,,bis auf patches ,tollem soundtrack und annimationen,kam ja nich so viel pro zu dem ding...und du willst doch nich im ernst die storryquallität eines bioshock mit der von crysis vergleichen,,allein deswegen frag ich mich warum ich dir noch antworte.

und um mal drauf zu sprechen zu kommen das ICH angeblich keine anderen meinungen zulasse,hast du dir deine "pros" überhaupt mal angeguckt?das wär genau so als würd ich sagen ich find nen film super weil die eintrittskarte so billig war,oder weil da so viele nette leute hingehen und den auch gucken(community)...der einzigste der hier n arzt braucht bist du kleiner,,und nu ab ins bett


----------



## Lightbringer667 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Wenn ich hier die Kommentare so lese muss ich schon mit den Augen rollen O.o Jemand der Kritik am Spiel übt verzapft Schwachsinn, derjenige der gefallen daran findet ist nen Fanboy der alles toll findet. yay. Jetzt mal wieder runter von diesem vorpupertären Niveau 

Im Endeffekt ist das Spiel doch schlicht ein modernen, zeitgemäßer Shooter, mit ner sehr guten Grafik die aber sicherlich noch Raum nach oben lässt. Wenn ich ein Spiel 3-4 Stunden am Stück spiele kanns doch gar net so schlecht sein, oder? 

Ich persönlich finde den Test von PC Games ziemlich zutreffend. Über die Punktzahl am Ende lässt sich natürlich immer streiten. Aber das ist nicht nur bei Spielen so, auch in allen anderen Medien die rezensiert werden laufen Meinungen mal auseinander.


----------



## Tchort666 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Ah ja... weil ein Shooter eine unglaubwürdige oder altbackene Story hat, Inszenierung, Gameplay und Grafik aber passen, ist das ganze Spiel scheisse?!
Würden wir von einem Rollenspiel oder einem Adventure reden, würde ich euch vllt zustimmen. Aber bei einem Shooter?
Mal ehrlich.. ist doch total egal woher die bösen Aliens kommen und ob Randomguy Nr. 2 am Anfang des Spiels in einen Superkampfanzug gesteckt wird. 

Ich hab hier eher das Gefühl als wenn einige Leute nur versuchen das Spiel auf Grund von Vorurteilen schlecht zumachen. Da Grafik, Sound und Gameplay stimmen, wird eben über die recht flache Story hergezogen und nur rumgemeckert.

@stawacz

Wenn es so einfach ist anno 2011 eine überzeugende und spannende Story in einen Egoshooter zu verfrachten, schlage ich Dir vor Dich bei Crytek zu bewerben und für Crysis 3 eine Bombaststory zu entwerfen, die uns alle vom Hocker haut!


----------



## Hellbarde (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Keine Ahnung wieso das Game mit den Bugs, Abstürzen sowohl im Singleplayer als auch im MP alle 2 bis 5 Min, so dolle Wertungen bekommt. Grafisch isses ja ok, aber wer so ein Spiel rausbringt hätte nur ne Wertung so um die 75% kriegen dürfen. Auf Mails wg. Multiplayeracc. rauswürfen bei mir nach exakt 4 min 25 sec. kommt bis heute keine Antwort. Tja für mich rausgeschmissenes Geld, da spiel ich lieber weiter Homefront, wo die MPspiele wenigstens reibungslos funktionieren......


----------



## stawacz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

ja tut mir ja nun leid das ich so direkt war,,aber ich finde das die storry eben dier wichtigste punkt am ganzen spiel is,,da vergeb ich auch gerne mal altbackenere grafik,interface etc,,ich vergeude doch nich zeit mit irgend etwas,das mich nach 2-3 std schon zu tode langweilt,,bei einem film der eine langweilige geschichte hat schalt ich doch auch um.


----------



## Tchort666 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Du kannst Filme und Spiele nicht direkt mit einander vergleichen! Bei einem Film wird man zum Zuschauer degradiert. Klar will man da unterhalten werden, denn mehr als nur zuschauen geht halt nicht. Bei einem Spiel schaut das aber schon anders aus, denn man greift selber in das Geschehen mit ein und "erlebt" das Spiel. So abgedroschen Mensch vs. Aliens auch sein mag, es selbst mitzuerleben und mittendrin im Kampfgetümmel zu sein, interessiert mich mehr als wenn ich nur zuschaue. Und das ist, wie ich finde, Crytek sehr gut gelungen. Auch wenn die Story wenig mitreißt, so macht es durch die geschickte Platzierung von Scripts und grafischen Elementen einfach Spass es zu spielen.


----------



## Basshinzu (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

so eine erbärmliche herabmache, die du hier abziehst, kannst du mit deinen freunden machen, aber nicht mit mir.
es ist mir SCHEISS (!) egal wie du die story von crysis 2 findest. wenn du das spiel nur 3 oder 4 stunden spielst, mitten im geschehen einsteigst, kannst du keine aussagen machen, ob die story gut ist oder nicht. ich finde sie jedenfalls sehr gut und auch sehr gut erzählt. ich habs auch von anfang bis ende gespielt. der mp macht auch viel spass. man merkt, dass sich crytek extrem viel mühe gegeben hat bei dem spiel. keine performanceeinbrüche, kein absturz, konstante fps, relativ freihe spielwelt, verschiedene angriffsmöglichkeiten, sehr gute grafik, sehr guter ton, viele bekannte und gute synchronisationssprecher, sehr gute inszenierung. alles punkte die mir in crysis 2 gefallen. 

wenn du das spiel anspielst, dann lass dein hirn doch einfach mal ein oder les die story nach, bevor du nur rummrennst und alles nierderballerst. kann man nämlich in bioshock auch machen. ich schau auch keinen film ab der mitte an und mach den film schlecht weil er storylücken hat, weil ich eben nur de halbe geschichte kenne.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Beruhigt euch, Leute. Es tut euch keiner was.


----------



## stawacz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

hat denn deine mutter kein erbarmen,,ich hab gesagt du sollst ins bett,,ab husch husch


und wer hat gesagt das ichs ab der mitte gespielt hab   

ich hab von anfang an,,ca 3 std gespielt,und würds mir nichmal mehr aus der videothek ausleihen,,so hab ich dich jetzt in deinen grundmauern erschütert du kleiner fanboy du,,denn anders is dein letzter kommentar nicht zu werten..fantastisch hier,fantastisch da,,alles fantastisch,,lass mal die bunten pillen weg jungchen   

edit: ich lass mich doch hier nich von so nem kind angehen ,nur weil ich etwas nich so "fantastisch" finde wie er,,und das soll kein fanboy sein?lol


----------



## Felix Schuetz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



stawacz schrieb:


> hat denn deine mutter kein erbarmen,,ich hab gesagt du sollst ins bett,,ab husch husch
> 
> 
> und wer hat gesagt das ichs ab der mitte gespielt hab
> ...


stawacz, dann begegne ihm doch mit einer gewissen Reife, anstatt so beleidigend zu werden. Dann klappt's vielleicht auch mit dem Dialog.


----------



## stawacz (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

ich werds versuchen


----------



## Sven0815 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Also ich halte 8-10 Stunden für zu kurz, da bot Teil 1 deutlich mehr. Die Story war für mich schon nach den ersten 5min gelaufen, will hier jedoch nicht spoilern. Mit den Schlauchleveln mag ich mich auch nicht abfinden, imo klar den Konsolen geschuldet. Die Steuerung geht, keine Schnelltaste für Granaten ist jedoch nen Witz. Das solche Sachen nicht angepasst werden - was soll sowas!?! DX11 gibts auch nicht, Grafikoptionen nen schlechter Scherz, beim MP merkt man das die Rüstung auf Konsolen zugeschnitten ist damit´s mit den Pads klappt, hier kauft man mal wieder 100% Konsolendrek.
Wieder eine Firma die sich mehr um die Konsolen kümmert und am PC nur das allerallernötigste angleicht, wie man da 90% vergeben kann werd ich wohl nie verstehen. Das DX11 lässt mich nur mim Kopf schütteln, das mit den Granaten ist jedoch echt die höhe, nach 3 Jahren Entwicklung sowas nicht noch nebenher für den PC zu machen - absolut unglaublich. Mal wieder am PC hochgebumst und nun ins Konsolenlager rüber und den PClern den Mittelfinger zeigen, ich würds im Leben nicht kaufen, und der Bekannte bei dem wir´s gespielt haben hat sich hinterher auch grüngeärgert.
Da kann ich jeden verstehn der die Foren vollflamet, auch wenn die Mods ja eig nix dazukönnen. Man kann Crytec eig nur wünschen das ihnen ihre 7Mio angepeilten Verkäufe im Hals stecken bleiben.


----------



## Miniewee (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Hier mal ne Bewertung für  Leute die gerne mal was positives Über Crysis 2 lesenmöchten es ist abnormal das man über so ein überrangend gutes spiel so viel
schlechtes lesen muss
http://www.pcgames.de/Crysis-2-PC-213107/Tests/#


----------



## Miniewee (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Sry Bewertung muss wohl noch Hochgeladen werden ich post sie euch wen sie online is


----------



## stawacz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Miniewee schrieb:


> Hier mal ne Bewertung für  Leute die gerne mal was positives Über Crysis 2 lesenmöchten es ist abnormal das man über so ein überrangend gutes spiel so viel
> schlechtes lesen muss http://www.pcgames.de/Crysis-2...





und wozu postest du das hier,,,?

die leute wollen "objektive"meinungen zum spiel und nich dieses ganze fanboy gesülze,,die objektivität geht euch doch schon flöten wenn man nur den namen "crysis" sagt,,da fällt auch jedweilige diskusion flach...und objektive kritik wird doch eh komplett überlesen hier,,da postet ihr lieber links mit tollen wertungen


----------



## Felix Schuetz (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



stawacz schrieb:


> und wozu postest du das hier,,,?
> 
> die leute wollen "objektive"meinungen zum spiel und nich dieses ganze fanboy gesülze,,die objektivität geht euch doch schon flöten wenn man nur den namen "crysis" sagt,,da fällt auch jedweilige diskusion flach...und objektive kritik wird doch eh komplett überlesen hier,,da postet ihr lieber links mit tollen wertungen


stawacz, wo drückt der Schuh? Darf man ein gutes Spiel nicht einfach gut finden, ohne dass du einen gleich als Fanboy bezeichnest? Abgesehen davon versuche ich seit Tagen so viele Fragen und so viel Kritik wie möglich zu beantworten bzw zu kommentieren. Von "eh komplett überlesen hier" kann da keine Rede sein.


----------



## Nurscheisimkopf (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Ich finde es äußerst erstaunlich, dass Crysis 2 beinahe noch mehr Gegenwind bekommt als Call of Duty 6,7... oder wie viele es noch gibt. Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein sehr gutes Spiel, dass den Mut hat vieles anders zu machen als sein sehr guter Vorgänger. Und wenn ich mir nach dem Durchspielen der Kampagne noch einmal die Grafik anschaue, sieht die besser aus als die von Crysis 1. Vorallem Charaktermodelle, Licheffekte und Shadereffekte sind genial. (Übrigens der Sound ist auch deutlich besser als im Vorgänger)
Diejenigen die behaupten, es wäre alles ein billiger Konsolenabklatsch sind wahrscheinlich die gleichen Leute, die 2007 nicht mit dem Gemecker über die Hardwareanforderung aufhören konnten.

PS: Wie stabil die CE3 läuft, ist erstaunlich!


----------



## shimmyrot (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



stawacz schrieb:


> die leute wollen "objektive"meinungen zum spiel und nich dieses ganze fanboy gesülze,,die objektivität geht euch doch schon flöten wenn man nur den namen "crysis" sagt,,da fällt auch jedweilige diskusion flach...und objektive kritik wird doch eh komplett überlesen hier,,da postet ihr lieber links mit tollen wertungen


Dir gefällt das Spiel nicht, einigen anderen gefällt es. Die Stelle an der dein Kommentar eine "objektive Meinung" abgibt habe ich allerdings überlesen.

Habe das Spiel nicht gespielt, aber mein Eindruck ist positiv. 3DCenter Forum zeigt, dass das Spiel sehr gut aussieht, leicht besser als Crysis 1 UND vor allem in viel höheren Auflösungen mit viel höheren AA/AF Modi und hohen FPS läuft als damals. 
Viele sind vom Gameplay & Inszenierung begeistert, KI hat Aussetzer, Story wäre mehr drin gewesen. Das kann man kritisieren und gerade letzteren Punkt finde auch ich nach dem interessanten Storytrailer von Prophet schade. Hatte gehofft, dass da mehr Elemente des ersten Teils sinnvoll aufgegriffen und fortgeführt werden. Wie gesagt, alles nur basierend auf Infos anderer.

Achja, auch ich kann nur loben, dass man hier soviel "rot sieht"


----------



## ING (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> stawacz, wo drückt der Schuh? Darf man ein gutes Spiel nicht einfach gut finden, ohne dass du einen gleich als Fanboy bezeichnest?


weil eben jene leute die das spiel gut finden alle negativen kommentare hier als hater oder flamer comments abtun. ich bin bestimmt schon ein dutzend mal als hater bezeichnet wurden obwohl ich noch nie gesagt habe das crysis 2 ein schlechtes spiel ist oder eine schlechte grafik hat


----------



## Tchort666 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



ING schrieb:


> FelixSchuetz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > stawacz, wo drückt der Schuh? Darf man ein gutes Spiel nicht einfach gut finden, ohne dass du einen gleich als Fanboy bezeichnest?
> ...


Genauso wie jeder, der etwas positives zu Crysis 2 sagt, gleich als Fanboy abgestempelt wird ^^


----------



## der-jan (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Tchort666 schrieb:


> Genauso wie jeder, der etwas positives zu Crysis 2 sagt, gleich als Fanboy abgestempelt wird ^^


ist doch ok - wenn ein titel polarisiert, denn was am ende interessiert ist ja auch ne klare sache - war es den leuten geld wert oder nicht


----------



## moetown83 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Also ich bin ziemlich enttäuscht.Meine Kritikpunkte:

- Die Story knüpft zwar theoretisch an den ersten Teil an, allerdings hat der zweite Teil so gut wie gar nichts mehr mit dem ersten zu tun. Die Aliens sehen komplett anders aus, kein Wiedersehen mit Nomad, Psycho, der Archäologin. Die Vereisung durch die Aliens im ersten Teil macht im Kontext der Story des zweiten Teils überhaupt keinen Sinn mehr. Die Story wirkt irgendwie bemüht und fesselt nicht wirklich.

- Die Grafik ist nichte erstklassig, sondern "nur" gut. Die von Crysis ist erstklassig, und das Spiel ist nun 4 Jahre alt.Crysis 2 stinkt in Sachen Grafik schon merklich gegenüber Teil 1 ab.

- Crysis 2 leidet unter starker Konsolitis. Das Menü, die Grafikeinstellungen, "drücke dies, um jenes zu tun", Matschtexturen etc. - versauen das Spielerlebnis.

- Spiel ist ziemlich kurz.

- Die Abschnitte sehen mehr oder weniger alle gleich aus (aber spielt n un mal in New York, daher noch nachvollziehbar)

Ich könnte eigentlich mit den meisten Kritikpunkten leben, wenn sie die Story vernünftig fortgeführt hätten nach dem offenen Ende von Teil 1. Außer dem Nanosuit ist aber nicht mehr viel geblieben, es fühlt sich an wie ein komplett anderes Spiel.
So bleibt Crysis 2 unterm Strich "nur" ein guter Shooter, der aber in allen Punkten gegenüber Teil 1 abfällt und besonders angesichts des mangelnden Zusammenhangs zu Teil 1 den Namen "Crysis" eigentlich nicht verdient hat.

Crysis war für mich ein Meilenstein, Crysis 2 ist nur ein guter Shooter, der unter Konsolitis leider und bald vergessen sein wird. Ich würde Crysis 2 allerhöchsten 80% geben, mehr hat das Spiel nicht verdient.


----------



## der-jan (27. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



moetown83 schrieb:


> Ich könnte eigentlich mit den meisten Kritikpunkten leben, wenn sie die Story vernünftig fortgeführt hätten nach dem offenen Ende von Teil ...


mal wirklich nachgefragt - findest du es schade daß die "story nicht vernünftig weitergeführt wurde" weil du die story im ersten teil so grandios fandest oder eher weil die story in teil eins nie richtig erzählt wurde und sie jetzt nach dieser "storyabänderung" ewig stückwerk bleiben wird? 

denn ich fand crysis bezüglich story richtig mau, es wurden sachen angerissen aber das war es schon, erzählt wurde gar nix und es wirkte so, als ob die crysis macher selbst nichts wußten und daher so gut wie es ging "diffus" zu bleiben...
naja und scheinbar haben sie gesehen, daß ihr ansatz gegen den baum lief, denn keiner hätte ein ganzes spiel lang gegen die fliegenden crysis 1 aliens kämpfen wollen - das war halt ne sackgasse

btw was richtig gut erzählt wurde war mit rückblenden usw die geschichte von psycho in warhead, das war erzähltechnisch top - lebte aber natürlich stark von den menschlichen gegnern usw - aber die crysis hauptstory also "ding fiel mal auf die erde und später kommen da böse viecher raus" war jetzt nicht der brüller und die ganze erzählweise im hauptspiel sprach mich auch nicht an...
von daher in meinen augen kein minuspunkt für crysis 2 sondern eher im nachhinein einer für teil 1


----------



## ShirKhan (28. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Bin jetzt seit einigen Stunden dabei - ein tolles Spiel ist das! Sogar eines der besten überhaupt, die ich bisher gespielt habe.

Ein so detailliertes Design habe ich noch bei keinem Spiel gesehen. Ein so buntes übrigens auch nicht.            Man möchte gar nicht aufhören, sich umzuschauen - wenn denn Zeit dafür bliebe, denn es gibt jede Menge anspruchsvoller Kämpfe zu bestehen.

Dabei geht es aber nicht so atemlos zu wie in COD MW2 oder der für mich enttäuschenden Doofballerei CoD Black Ops (für die ich als Uncut-Version aus A übrigens 20 EUR mehr als für C2 bezahlen musste). Das Spieltempo kann ich weitgehend selbst bestimmen und die atemberaubenden Scriptsequenzen brechen den Verlauf nicht zu oft.

Grafisch löst C2 für mich die bisherigen Shooter-Favoriten COD MW2 und Battlefield Bad Company 2 ab. MW2 kann auch spielerisch nicht mithalten. Ich halte die Grafik auch insgesamt für noch etwas besser als bei den immer noch fantastischen Vorgängern Crysis und Warhead.

Die Story kenne ich noch nicht vollständig, erwarte nach Sichtung einiger Tests und Kommentare nun aber aber nicht mehr zu viel und werde deshalb hoffentlich nicht enttäuscht sein. Ich hätte mir zwar auch ein zweites "Mass Effect" gewünscht, werd's aber überleben, wenn es nicht so kommt. Crysis hatte ja nun auch nicht unbedingt einen Drehbuch-Oscar verdient.

Musik und Soundeffekte sind gut, letztere kaum schlechter als beim Primus BC2. Das Ohrwurm-Titelthema hat Hans Zimmer übrigens offenbar bei Abba entliehen: "Lay All Your Love on Me" vom Album "Super Trouper" höre ich heraus. Noch keiner bemerkt?       

Ich habe einen Riesenspaß beim Spielen, und weder ein Problem mit vermeintlich mangelnder Bewegungsfreiheit in den Levels, noch mit Knöpfen, die ich drücken muss, um das Spiel zu starten, noch mit dem Granatenwurf, noch mit irgend welchen weiteren "gravierenden" Problemen. Die Bedienung ist sinnvoll und das Anzug-Handling hervorragend. Ich finde, dies ist ein extrem motivierendes Spiel. So viel aufregenden Shooter-Spaß hatte ich zuletzt nicht mal beim erneuten Durchspielen von - ja, Crysis! Dessen unscharf-matschige Schleim- und Tentakelmonster fehlen mir übrigens auch nicht. Die neuen mit ihren LED-Augen sind viel cooler.      

Wenn es überhaupt etwas zu Meckern gibt, dann die gelegentlich zu weit auseinander liegenden automatischen Speicherpunkte. Wenn ich schon nicht selbst speichern darf (ein Umstand, der durchaus konzentrationsfördernd wirken kann), möchte ich wenigstens nur kurze Passagen wiederholen müssen.

Ich freue mich auf den DX 11-Patch. Wenn er zusätzliche Schönheit bringt, ist das ein toller Bonus, den das Spiel aber gar nicht nötig hat. So gut, wie es aussieht.

Was mich betrifft, kann man Crytek nur einen Vorwurf machen, und der ist eigentlich unfair: Mit Crysis 2 nicht wie beim Vorgänger den Grafik-, Physik- und Freiheits-Maßstab für gleich zwei Spielegenerationen gesetzt zu haben. Dafür lässt es sich aber mit guter aktueller Hardware flüssig spielen und sieht dabei toll aus. _Heute_, nicht in vier Jahren. Gut gemacht, Crytek!


----------



## Oray (28. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Mein kleiner Kurztest! :

Hab jetzt auch mal bis zu Mitte ungefähr (Hive) gezockt und muss sagen dass das Spiel ein richtiger Killah ist !
Eins vorweg! 
Crysis 1 ist und bleibt das bis jetzt beste Spiel in Sachen Grafik! 
Crysis 2 sieht nicht besser aus, aber aufjedenfall besser als das was in den letzten Jahren raus gekommen ist ( ok vielleicht noch Metro ^^ hahaha) 

Story ist echt in Ordnung. Aber ich finde es auch dumm hier seine Erwartungen hoch anzusiedeln. Es ist und bleibt eine Alien Invasion. Und für soetwas ist das doch schon ganz gut rübergebracht! 

Steuerung macht einen sehr guten Eindruck! Auch der Sound ist erste Sahne (habe aber schon gelesen das jemand sich über Dolby beschwert hat .. deswegen keine Ahnung)

Jedoch finde ich es auch Schade dass die Alien Sache zu schnell in Fahrt kommt, jedoch tut dies aber trotzdem dem Spielspaß keinen Abbruch!
Charaktere machen einen Interessanten Eindruck, jedoch auch hier:
Alles zu spät im Spielverlauf!

Ein KRITIKPUNKT der mega NERVT! Man kann mit den Autos keine Straßenlaternen umfahren ... also das ist echt zu krass .. das können die nicht bringen!

Ansonsten ist Cryis 2 eindickes Egoshooter Spiel welches jedem der auch HL², Metro etc gezockt hat, gefallen wird!


----------



## facopse (28. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Nun habe ich bis inetwa zu der Stelle gespielt, an der die brennende U-Bahn crasht und möchte ein erstes Fazit ziehen.

+ Gameplay: So viel Spaß hatte ich an einem Shooter lange nicht mehr. Keine stupide Dauerballerei mehr, ich kann endlich wieder taktisch vorgehen und zwischen Schleichen und Stürmen entscheiden. Halbwegs offene Levels mit verschiedenen Lösungswegen runden das ganze ab. Dank letzterem und versteckte "Trophäen" ist der Wiederspielwert hoch.

+ KI: Gegner interagieren und kommunizieren miteinander, flankieren, suchen mich, gehen in Deckung. Wenn ich vor ihrer Nase in den Unsichtbarkeits-Modus gehe, wissen sie, was los ist und erkennen mich sogar, wenn ich vor ihrer Nase herumtanze. Top!

-+ Grafik: Die Grafik ist im Gegensatz zu anderen aktuellen Spielen top. Dennoch ist sie im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger ein großer Rückschritt und ist merkbar der Leistung der Konsolen angepasst. Während man in Crysis genüsslich die Details der Wände, Fahrzeuge und Objekte aus der Nähe erforschen konnte, erwartet einen in Crysis 2 meist ein Pixelbrei sondergleichen. Ebenfalls geht mir bspw. Parallax Occlusion Mapping sehr ab. Dadurch müssten in Crysis 2 diverse Gebäude, vor allem welche aus Backstein oder die Straßen nicht so flach aussehen. (Klar, Straßen sind nun mal flach, aber wie schön könnten Straßenschäden mit POM aussehen?) Ebenfalls sind mir Ziegeldächer aufgefallen, die lediglich aus einer flachen Textur bestehen. Dies ist aber nur die Spitze des Eisberges. Ich könnte noch viel mehr über die Grafik meckern, aber ich will mal nicht den Rahmen sprengen.

-+ Physik: Auch hier hat Crysis 2 mehr zu bieten als manch anderer Shooter, aber auch gegenüber dem Vorgänger einen großen Rückschritt zu verzeichnen. Man kann nach wie vor diverse Gegenstände aufnehmen und wegwerfen. Die Physikengine an sich kommt mir aber  schon hierbei etwas ungenauer vor. Ebenfalls gibt es kaum noch zerstörbare Häuser oder Objekte. Da kommt einem die Spielwelt gleich wesentlich statischer vor und Physikexperimente sind kaum noch möglich.

- Story: Die Story von Crysis war meiner Meinung nach wesentlich realitätsorientierter und glaubwürdiger. Crysis 2 ist mir zu Sci-Fi-lastig. Aliens, die Menschen infizieren und einschmelzen, menschliche Gegner, bei denen dank Ganzkörperrüstung einer dem anderen gleicht. Da hat es mir in Crysis wesentlich besser gefallen, dass man quasi jedem Koreaner in die Augen sehen konnte und die Aliens den Anschein erregten, aus der Erde eine riesen Eislandschaft erschaffen zu wollen, was ihrem eigenen Lebensraum entspricht.

Fazit: Alles in allem ein tolles Spiel, das zwar technisch unter meinen Erwartungen liegt, aber absolut spielenswert ist.


----------



## moetown83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



der-jan schrieb:


> moetown83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich könnte eigentlich mit den meisten Kritikpunkten leben, wenn sie die Story vernünftig fortgeführt hätten nach dem offenen Ende von Teil ...
> ...


Also sowohl als auch. Ich finde, im ersten Teil wurden eine Menge Andeutungen gemacht, die aber nicht erschöpfend ausgeführt wurden.

Das was du mau fandest,fand ich richtig gut,dieses Diffuse. Das war ja gerade das spannende,warum sind die Viecher hier,was geschah direkt nach Teil1,als prophet wieder zurück auf die Insel gegangen ist.Das hätte man alles in Teil 2 fortführen können, offene Fragen beantworten, die Geschichte um Nomad, Psycho und Prophet weiterführen können.Crysis wirkte von der Story her auf mich wie der Auftakt zu einer großen bombastischen Story, die Crysis 2 jetzt für mich einfach nicht geworden ist.
Ich hätte es viel interessanter und auch glaubwürdiger gefunden,wenn die Vereisungsgeschichte der Aliens weiter ausgeführt worden wäre, z.B. als Terraforming, um die Erde ihren Lebensverhältnissen anzupassen.Ein halbvereistes New York wäre doch spitze gewesen, mit schockgefrosteten Menschen, die eben noch ihrem Tagesgeschäft nachgegangen sind und jetzt in ihren Bewegungen erstarrt wie Statuen auf den vereisten Straßen stehen.Da hätte es sooo viele Möglichkeiten gegeben.
Aber so haben sie den Nanosuit viel zu sehr in den Vordergrund gestellt (näää,nicht schon wieder irgendein tödliches Virus  ) - vermutlich,um ihn als Alleinstellungsmerkmal herauszustellen.Die Aliens haben überhaupt keine Ähnlichkeiten zum ersten Teil, die Ereignisse direkt nach Teil 1,als Prophet nochmal zurück zur Insel gegangen ist,die werden auch kaum beleuchtet.Kommt vielleicht davon,wenn man einen überambitionierten Storyschreiber engagiert,anstatt auf die eigene Kreativität zu vertrauen.

Ganz böses Foul,Crytek.Vielleicht kein schlechter Shooter,aber ein schlechtes Crysis 2.


----------



## der-jan (28. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



moetown83 schrieb:


> Also sowohl als auch. Ich finde, im ersten Teil wurden eine Menge Andeutungen gemacht, die aber nicht erschöpfend ausgeführt wurden.
> 
> Das was du mau fandest,fand ich richtig gut,dieses Diffuse. Das war ja gerade das spannende,warum sind die Viecher hier,was geschah direkt nach Teil1,als prophet wieder zurück auf die Insel gegangen ist.Das hätte man alles in Teil 2 fortführen können, offene Fragen beantworten, die Geschichte um Nomad, Psycho und Prophet weiterführen können.Crysis wirkte von der Story her auf mich wie der Auftakt zu einer großen bombastischen Story, die Crysis 2 jetzt für mich einfach nicht geworden ist.
> ... Ganz böses Foul,Crytek.Vielleicht kein schlechter Shooter,aber ein schlechtes Crysis 2.



das ist das, was mir in den letzten jahren bezüglich storytelling bei spielen überhaupt nicht passt - man arbeitet nicht mehr wie bei filmen ein storykonzept ab sondern geht ran wie bio tv serien - man produziert erstmal einen "piloten" wirft da jede menge zeugs rein und entwickelt dann daraus was mit der zeit - was aber oft auf unbefriedigende auflöungen hinaus läuft - wenn es überhaupt auflösungen gibt und nicht die serie vorher einfach eingestellt wird bzw man im plot nen twist macht...
das ist im grunde überhaupt kein "storytelling" sondern höchstens ein "atmosphäre schaffen" - so lange wie möglich nebulös bleiben... beispiele akte x, lost usw

du findest sowas wie gesagt in der tv serienlandschaft sehr oft und bei spielen wird es auch immer mehr - nächstes beispiel prey zu prey 2

das was du spannend findest - das anreißen von sachen ggf ohne ein fertiges konzept zu haben, welche botschaft man vermitteln will und wie ggf alles angerissene am ende stimmig zusammenkommt - das ist im grunde ne ganz einfache sache, das kann doch so gut wie jeder  

von daher ist das ganz böse foul von crytek leider nur eins unter vielen in der heutigen medienlandschaft


----------



## moetown83 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



der-jan schrieb:


> moetown83 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also sowohl als auch. Ich finde, im ersten Teil wurden eine Menge Andeutungen gemacht, die aber nicht erschöpfend ausgeführt wurden.
> ...


Es kommt darauf an,wie das ganze konzipiert wird.In der Videospieleindustrie kannst du heutzutage nicht mal eben die Verkaufszahlen ignorieren und storytechnisch eine Trilogie planen,bei der jeder einzelne Teil für sich schon Unsummen kostet.
Bei Prey,auch wenn man bislang noch nichts Genaues weiß,stört es mich auch,dass da nicht Teil 1 konsequent fortgeführt wird (das Ende schreit ja geradezu nach einem Sequel,und man sieht auch relativ genau,in welche Richtung es storytechnisch weitergeht).

Ist vielleicht Geschmackssache,aber für mich ist eher Crysis 2 "Atmosphäre schaffen" dadurch, dass eben storytechnisch auf den ersten Teil weitestgehend geschissen wird.Das hat mich schon bei Half-Life 2 gestört,der erste Teil war hammer,und der zweite dann so n ganz abgedrehter auf-teufel-komm-raus-kreativ-sein-Mist.Das wirkte auf mich,wie jetzt auch bei Crysis 2,so an den Haaren herbeigezogen.


----------



## der-jan (28. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



moetown83 schrieb:


> Es kommt darauf an,wie das ganze konzipiert wird.In der Videospieleindustrie kannst du heutzutage nicht mal eben die Verkaufszahlen ignorieren und storytechnisch eine Trilogie planen,bei der jeder einzelne Teil für sich schon Unsummen kostet.



ist aber so - homefront ist von vorn herein als serie angelegt, sieh dir das ende von xiii an, sieh dir das ende von beyond good & evil an (wo ja noch hoffnung auf einen zweiten teil besteht)

man ist da bei der entwicklung scheinbar immer der meinung, daß es da weiter gehen wird...aber wenn dann sogar megaerfolgreiche serien wie hl bei der nachlieferung weiterer storyhappen ins stocken geraten...

mal auf die crysis 2 verkaufszahlen warten, wenn die auf ihre 7 mio kommen wird das weiter gemacht, denk auch bei 3-4 mio - aber wenn es drunter bleibt - dann könnte das offene ende ewig offen bleiben


----------



## Lightbringer667 (28. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



der-jan schrieb:


> ist aber so - homefront ist von vorn herein als serie angelegt, sieh dir das ende von xiii an, sieh dir das ende von beyond good & evil an (wo ja noch hoffnung auf einen zweiten teil besteht)
> 
> man ist da bei der entwicklung scheinbar immer der meinung, daß es da weiter gehen wird...aber wenn dann sogar megaerfolgreiche serien wie hl bei der nachlieferung weiterer storyhappen ins stocken geraten...
> 
> mal auf die crysis 2 verkaufszahlen warten, wenn die auf ihre 7 mio kommen wird das weiter gemacht, denk auch bei 3-4 mio - aber wenn es drunter bleibt - dann könnte das offene ende ewig offen bleiben



Die schon in der Hinterhand gehaltene Fortsetzung verstehe ich ja. Der Entwickler will sich eine Option offen halten, dass es weitergehen kann. Mal den ein oder anderen kleinen Cliffhanger oder offene Handlungsfäden würde ich auch verschmerzen.
Im Moment greift aber dieses ganz offene Ende immer weiter um sich. Man lässt den Spieler unbefriedigt zurück um das Ganze dann per DLC oder einem eventuellen Folgeteil zu kitten (oder halt auch nicht...)Bei Crysis ists besonders bitter, da ja schon der erste Teil nen mega Cliffhanger am Ende hatte und der dann auch in Warhead im Prinzip nicht aufgelöst wurde. Teil 2 nimmt das auch nur halbherzig auf und produziert nebenbei noch mehr offene Enden und hinweise auf nen weiteren Teil. Das ist für den Spieler ja wohl mehr als unbefriedigend und das ist auch einer meiner größten Kritikpunkte an dem sonst echt guten Spiel. 
Dabei lies sich das recht leicht umgehen. Filme haben das doch schon längst vorgemacht. Beispiel StarWars. War schon von vornherein als mehrteilige Serie angelegt, doch man war sich des Erfolgs nicht sicher und hat den ersten Film mit nem geschlossenen Ende präsentiert, so dass es bei einem Flop auch dabei bleiben hätte können. Nächstes Beispiel ist die Matrix Trilogie, genau das gleiche. Warum schaffen es die Storyschreiber von PC spielen nicht sowas zu entwerfen bzw. die Entwickler nicht es dann umzusetzen? Es ist doch nicht nötig, dass man uns immer auf so halbgaren Enden hocken lässt. -.-


----------



## treater10 (29. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

ist crysis2 in deutscher sprache erhältlich


----------



## Felix Schuetz (29. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



treater10 schrieb:


> ist crysis2 in deutscher sprache erhältlich


Ja.


----------



## DerBloP (30. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

hallo Jungs...ich habe das spiel nun auch seit gestern , kopierung machts möglich...vom original fix drüber und gut(muß nicht war meine entscheidung, laufen auch alle 5 versionen offline,mit einmaliger aktivierung)...ergo jeder der hat kann min 4 kopien machen...zum thema ob es gut ist...es ist besser...das Spiel ist ein Blockbuster wenn ich mal die Next-gen Sprache verhuntzen darf^^ (HALO Gefühl,wenn die Alien Kampanie anfängt)  ...an alle die gute PC spiele haben wollen, bitte kauft das spiel, ich habs bald durch, und kaufe es mir selber auch , aus überzeugungt!!...höö? wenn jemand das wort respekt in den mund nimmt und crysis2 illegal zockt und nicht und nicht und nicht  im nach hinein kauft...dem ist nicht geholfen...und an alle PC Gamer es läuft besser als crysis 1 sieht fast( BAUM , BAum hahaha) technisch schlechter aber alles andere viel viel viel besser aus....danke...Ich kaufe es! 

PS: will ja auch weiterhin bzw wieder so gute spiele haben! und bitte zocktauf ultra high,dann sind die gegner auch nicht so dum:m und es gibt schock momente!!!!!

danke euer ehrlicher KUNDE! hehe

PPS:cliffhanger soweit bin ich noch nicht aber crysis hats drauf,egal dasspielist geil


----------



## DerBloP (30. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

HEHE Doppelpost, egal 7 millionen einheiten wünsche ich Crytek "Deutsche Firma" ..hehe ok die Wurzeln, und richtig deutsch "yerli" ist ja auch nicht^^ aber die haben ein gutes Produkt abgeliefert, es ist nicht next-gen aber auf jedem pc "NEXT_GEN",schauts euch an und kritisiert! Ich hoffe es verstummt bald...echt ich war ja auch einer der kritisiert... 

zB Einstelungen!!!......ist einstellungs Sache...das kenne ich doch...hihi


----------



## protek (30. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Die Spieler von heute leiden einfach an Realitätsverlust. Entwickelt einmal selber ein solches Spiel und dann reden wir weiter. Was Crytek da abliefert ist solide Shooter Kost und das sollte endlich einmal gewürdigt werden. Natürlich würde man sich bessere flexiblere Story wünschen, aber hey, irgend eine Verbesserung muss ja nach oben noch möglich sein für die Zukunft. Ich denke das wird in den nächsten Jahren kommen, aber gewisse Inhalte lassen sich sehr schwer entwickeln die dem Spieler als logisch erscheinen. Hätte man x mögliche Wege die man gehen kann, erschwert das die Entwicklung eines Spiels um Faktor 100. Sonst hätte man z.B. bei GTA/MAFIA usw schon viel bessere Konzepte gebracht bei denen der Spieler eine lebendigere Welt vorfindet bei der nicht einfach vorgegebene Aufträge erledigt werden müssen.


----------



## JCFR (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Es stimmt zwar, das Crysis 2 wieder ein erstklassiger shooter geworden ist, dennoch finde ich Grund zur Kritik. Das Problem ist die Story. 
Wer den 1. Teil kennt, der weiß ja wie Crysis geendet hat. Und nun plötzlich ohne jede Erklärung beginnt man Jahre SPäter in New York. Da zwingen sich einem doch Fragen auf! Z.B.: Was ist auf der Insel Lingshan nach Ende von Crysis 1 passiert? 
                 Was wurde aus Nomad und Psycho? 
                 Wieso sehen die Aliens plötzlich anders aus? 
Dazu gesellen sich alsbald weitere Fragen wie:
                  Wer oder was ist CELL? 
                  Warum wollte Prophet ihnen nicht den Nanosuit überlassen? 
                  Wer ist Nathan Gould und wieso ist er so wichtig? 
                  Warum will Lockhart Prophet unbedingt tot sehen? 
                  Warum sind die Aleins jetzt "Molusken" ?
                  Warum frieren sie nicht mehr alles ein, sondern verbreiten 
                  Sporenwolken? 
                 Was meinte Prophet damit, dass die Nansuit-träger alles tote Männer sind?
Kurzum, ich bin kurz vor Ende des SP und denke die ganze Zeit nur WTF!!!!
Das ganze ist ja noch skuriler als Gordon Freeman der in HL2 plötzlich in City17 auftaucht und Vortigaunts plötzlich Freunde sind. 
Liebe Entwickler, ich habe gegen eine gute Story in Shootern nie etwas einzuwenden - ganz im Gegenteil! Allerdings dürfte etwas Logic und ein Wenig Erklärung ruhig dabei sein.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



JCFR schrieb:


> Es stimmt zwar, das Crysis 2 wieder ein erstklassiger shooter geworden ist, dennoch finde ich Grund zur Kritik. Das Problem ist die Story.
> Wer den 1. Teil kennt, der weiß ja wie Crysis geendet hat. Und nun plötzlich ohne jede Erklärung beginnt man Jahre SPäter in New York. Da zwingen sich einem doch Fragen auf! Z.B.: Was ist auf der Insel Lingshan nach Ende von Crysis 1 passiert?
> Was wurde aus Nomad und Psycho?
> Wieso sehen die Aliens plötzlich anders aus?
> ...


----------



## ice-routher (31. März 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

ich hasse es ewig langen beitrag mit antworten auf die ganzen fragen geschrieben und ann ist der verschwunden: also noch mal: CELL ist ein Sektor der Hargreave Rasch CorporaTION, die Sicherheits- bzw. Wachabteilung und Crynet Systems ist der Forschungssektor, der auch den Nanosuit hergestellt hat, zwischen diesen beiden kommt es zum internen Machtkampf in der Firma. Lockhart als hohes Tier bei CELL ist der Nanosuit ein Dorn im Auge, da er seinen Wachdienst quasi überflüssig machen würde und er auch einfach Angst vor der Technologie hat. Daher will er auch Prophet/Alcatraz töten. 
Mollusken werden die Ceoh gennant, weil sie von Weichtieren/Meerestiere abstammen, oder wie Gould sagt Tintenfische. Dies kann man auch sehen, wenn man mal die Rüstungen der Ceph vernachlässigt.

Gould war der "Lotse" von Prophet beim Lingshan Einstatz, so ähnlich wie Emmerson bei Psycho in C1 oder Major Strickland bei Nomad.

Viele Fragen bleiben allerdings dennoch, wie was in den 3 Jahren seit C1 geschehen ist...

Ich find die Story von Crysis 2 aber wirklich nicht schlecht, sondern sie baut eher ein Geflecht aus Fragen auf, die hoffentlich in einer Erweiterung, oder dann in Teil 3 beantwortet werden.

Und schaut euch bitte dieses Video, des ich heute gemacht hab an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFL4gn6S5fQ


----------



## Pimpmuckl (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Noch nie habe ich so oft einfach staunend um mich geguckt und es ist absolut krass, wie gut das Spiel optimiert ist, x3 phenom be 745 und amd 5770 lassen auf very high ein new york auf den bildschirm zaubern, was seinsgleichen sucht 

Die Story ist sehr "frei", stimmt schon, hätte mir da evtl auch etwas mehr gewünscht aber es gibt ja einen 3. Teil .. irgendwann


----------



## Krampfkeks (1. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



JCFR schrieb:


> Was ist auf der Insel Lingshan nach Ende von Crysis 1 passiert?
> Was wurde aus Nomad und Psycho?
> ohne jede Erklärung beginnt man Jahre Später in New York.
> Wer oder was ist CELL?
> ...


   1. sie ist im Meer versunken
2. Die letzte Szene aus C1 war eine Flugalien schar die auf die Flugzeuge zuflogen  - sie sind tot
3. wird erklärt
4. wird erklärt
5.wird erklärt
6.wird erklärt
7. wird erklärt
8. wird erklärt

Haben wir unterschiedliche Spiele gespielt?      Klar gibt es viele Logikmacken - aber das hier wird doch alles erklärt     (ich will nichts spoilern, deswegen fass ich es so kurz)


----------



## Viciente (2. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

.. also sorry. ich versteh so manche kommentare nicht. registrierung ok (nix gegen gta4), grafik ok, dx9 - ja - ok, grafik super gut, welt und story dünn, ok. bin kein so "professioneller" zocker, hab mich aber auf crysis 2 gefreut, weil mir der erste teil sehr gut gefällt. dazu gehört aber auch das gesamte menüsystem; inkl. speichern und einstellungen. (einfach 1:1 übernehmen!)
so wie das jetzt ist, ist es echt enttäuschend, weil ja das menüsystem doch nur ein framework ist und kein grund besteht, es zu verschlechtern .. und das ist es ganz eindeutig; wäre geil, beim teil 2 die gleiche oberfläche zu haben, aber nein .. man muss es natürlich verschlimmbessern .. mist!
freies speichern? braucht man nicht? wieso diese bevormundungen? wär doch wurscht .. und würd nix schaden .. einfach das drum herum von teil 1 und der inhalt dann teil 2 .. so was blödes immer mit dem "neuen". stört mich persönlich übrigens bei den meisten spielen, wenn das nicht geht .. weil ich mich eben gern spiele.
"so mal bis hierher, gespeichert .. und dann weiterprobiert; wenns kracht - einfach dort weiter" .. nicht zu einem aufgezwungenen save-punkt zurück - und alles noch mal durchgetrottelt; das ist sau-blöd .. und vor allem - überflüssig. verdirbt zumindest MIR total die freude.


----------



## JillValentine21 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



protek schrieb:


> Die Spieler von heute leiden einfach an Realitätsverlust. Entwickelt einmal selber ein solches Spiel und dann reden wir weiter. Was Crytek da abliefert ist solide Shooter Kost und das sollte endlich einmal gewürdigt werden. Natürlich würde man sich bessere flexiblere Story wünschen, aber hey, irgend eine Verbesserung muss ja nach oben noch möglich sein für die Zukunft. Ich denke das wird in den nächsten Jahren kommen, aber gewisse Inhalte lassen sich sehr schwer entwickeln die dem Spieler als logisch erscheinen. Hätte man x mögliche Wege die man gehen kann, erschwert das die Entwicklung eines Spiels um Faktor 100. Sonst hätte man z.B. bei GTA/MAFIA usw schon viel bessere Konzepte gebracht bei denen der Spieler eine lebendigere Welt vorfindet bei der nicht einfach vorgegebene Aufträge erledigt werden müssen.



Ich sehe es ähnlich wie du der Storymodus ist wirklich klasse außer vielleicht paar Bugs aber hey das Game ist gerade erst draußen..

ABER es gibt einen Teil der "MICH" und vielleicht auch sehr viele andere total nervt und das ist der Multiplayer

Negativ:
1.Aufbau wie Call of Duty Mordern Warfare
2. Keine möglichkeit für Netzwerk zocken
3. Seit dem 1. Tag Hacker auf den Servern 
4. Nur diese Mietserver 
5. Keine Fahrzeuge oder Fluggeräte das fehlt echt am meisten das war nämlich bei Crysis Wars ein großer Spaßfaktor 

Positiv:
1. Es macht wohl fun wenn denn keine cheater mit aufm server sind was leider zu häufig nicht der Fall ist =(
2:Grafik ist super und läuft sehr Flüssig auch ohne "super-hight-end-rechner"
3.Interessante Waffen 
4. Nanosuit vom feinsten
5.Super Effekte 
Ich wünsche mir das das noch umgeändert wird oder das eventuell ein Teil Für den Multiplyaer rauskommen wird so wie Crysis Wars nur halt dann als Crysis 2


----------



## JillValentine21 (2. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Um deine Frage zu beantworten hm.. Also ich habe mir lediglich für 20€ eine KEY gekauft und es bei EA runtergeladen..

Muss dazu sagen das ich die "Limited Edition" gekauft hatte also den KEY dafür funktionierte allerdings nicht.

Und wenn ich lese das sau viele leute die sich im Laden für um die 50€ die Limited Edition gekauft haben und die sachen nicht freischalten konnten das war es das Geld definitiv NICHT Wert.


Also dafür das mir der Storymodus sehr gut gefallen hat war es mir die 20€ wert mehr aber auch nicht alleine schon weil der bonuscode nicht funktioniert und der multiplayer zu stark an Konsolitis leidet und voller hacker ist die man auch mit nem Patch nicht beseitigen wird sondern wenn dann nur durch bannen.


----------



## ice-routher (3. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



Krampfkeks schrieb:


> JCFR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was ist auf der Insel Lingshan nach Ende von Crysis 1 passiert?
> ...


   du machst es dir aber schon sehr einfach:
1. wie kommst du drauf, dass die insel "im meer versunken ist"
2. ja du hast als einziger ein anderes spiel gespielt, denn crysis 1 endet damit, dass der senkrechtstarter mit nomad, psycho und helena rosenthal zurück zur insel fliegt (ohne irgendwelche flugaliens) was du mit deiner flugalienschar meinst ist vielleicht das ende von crysis warhead, welches allerdings vor der letzten mission in crysis spielt und da lebt psycho noch, folglich wurde der senkrechtstarter in dem psycho mit o'neil von der insel kam auch nicht abgeschossen

aha


----------



## Oray (4. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*



JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Um deine Frage zu beantworten hm.. Also ich habe mir lediglich für 20€ eine KEY gekauft und es bei EA runtergeladen..
> 
> Muss dazu sagen das ich die "Limited Edition" gekauft hatte also den KEY dafür funktionierte allerdings nicht.
> 
> ...


   Nenn mir bitte deine Server ... Cheater ???? 

Ich hab vielleicht mal einen erlebt und der war schneller weg als ich schauen konnte !


----------



## Rabowke (4. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Spinnt gerade das Forum? Ich les auf der letzten Seite immer den gleichen Satz aller User:

_Jetzt ist eure Meinung gefragt: Hier könnt ihr euren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren._


----------



## Viciente (6. April 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

.. habs mir jetzt etwas genauer im detail angesehen .. grafik natürlich super (nicht viel besser als teil1), aber sonst ist es definitiv ein RÜCK-schritt und ganz und gar keine FORT-setzung .. völlig vergammelte bedienoberfläche, alle controls (wozu?) anders, nichts passt mehr zusammen. fühlt sich an, als wärs ein völlig anderes spiel von einem ganz anderen hersteller. na bravo .. erwartungen VOLL enttäuscht!


----------



## Lobokonk (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Crysis 2 ist echt der Hammer!  Die guten Wertungen, die es an vielen Stellen abgesahnt hat, sind teilweise noch nicht hoch genug (imho)! 

Mich überzeugt das Spiel sowohl im Multiplayer-Modus, der durch den Nanosuit eine tolle und wirklich erfrischende Abwechslung zum Shooter-Einheitsbrei bietet und einfach nur riesig Spaß macht, als auch im Single Player, der wirklich toll inszeniert ist. 

Der Single Player ist zwar etwas linearer als im ersten Teil, aber immernoch sehr viel offener als manche andere Vertreter des Genres und eigtl. genau die richtige Mischung. 

Was mir vor allem am Multiplayer sehr gut gefällt, ist dass es nicht so stur realistisch ist wie die ganzen reality shooter auf dem Markt. Geht durch das stealth, hohe springen, schnelle rennen etc. bisschen in Richtung Quake, UT oder so. Und gleichzeitig entsteht dadurch nebenbei ein geniales movement und free running Gefühl (besser z.B. als bei Brink, das sich damit brüstet - hab beides gespielt). Die Nanosuit upgrades sind auch sehr motivierend und machen echt nen Unterschied, je nachdem, wie man spielen will. Was mir auch gefällt, ist dass die Waffen ziemlich genau sind - man schießt also tatsächlich da hin, wo man auch hingezielt hat, im Gegensatz zu manchen anderen Spielen, wo man grob in die Richtung dauerfeuert und auf nen lucky head shot hofft 

Kurz und knapp, richtig geiles Spiel, das richtig viel Spaß macht 


PS: Dass die Grafik noch nicht den riiiiiesen Sprung gemacht hat im Vergleich zum ersten Teil dürfte sich wohl bald auch noch mal ändern, wenn der direct x 11 patch kommt (der übrigens sicher kommt, auch wenn manche was anderes behaupten wollen).


----------



## McManiac (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Crysis 2 im Test: Ein nicht perfekter, aber doch großartiger Ego-Shooter*

Ich fand Teil 1 definitiv besser. Das Setting war wesentlich schöner und hat einen regelrecht in sich aufgesaugt. Durch die größeren Areale waren zudem viele verschiedene Taktiken möglich. Crysis 2 fühlt sich ein wenig wie CoD mit wesentlich intelligenteren Gegnern an. Nicht falsch verstehen - das Spiel ist durchaus eine Empfehlung wert und besser als viele - aber wird seinem Hype nicht ganz gerecht.
Was negativ auffällt ist die gleichzeitige Entwicklung für Konsolen. Am meisten stören mich dabei die festen Speicherpunkte. Klar macht es das Spiel spannender wenn man nicht an jeder Stelle speichern kann. Manchmal suckt es aber einfach nur, wenn man durch einen Bug durch eine Brücke fällt und 10 Minuten Spiel noch mal wiederholen darf, weil ein Speichern nicht möglich war. Wenn das 2x hintereinander passiert, beißt man echt in die Tastatur und verflucht Crytec.
Im Vergleich zu den Referenzgames in diesem Genre würde ich Crysis 2 eine Punktzahl von 86 geben. Gut, aber eben nicht sehr gut.


----------



## s4unit (25. Juni 2011)

Ich fand das Gameplay in Teil 1 besser aber  die Grafikperfomance in Teil 2 besser.
In dem ersten Teil hatte man viel mehr und bessere Fähigkeiten .Man konnte zb Gegner 5-10m weit  schleudern, Gegner als Schutzschild  nutzen, rennen ohne den Speedmodus. Ich glaub  auch mit 2 Waffen rumballern. Und meiner Meinung nach war die Story in teil 2 schlechter als 1.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (27. Juni 2011)

300 Kommentare!


----------



## Exar-K (28. Juni 2011)

Cool, ich kann Redakteure verwarnen. Das neue Forum gefällt mir.


----------



## restX3 (15. Juni 2015)

Die Story hat ja Crytek mit Crysis 2 sauber verkackt. Warum spielt das aufeinmal in New York? Warum sind das ganz andere Aliens? Wo ist Nomad aus dem fantastischen Crysis 1? Warum wird das nicht da fortgesetzt wo die letzte Cutscene von Crysis 1 aufhört?
Crysis 2 ist von vorne bis hinten unlogisch. Warum Crytek? Ich versteh es nicht.
Der Witz ist aber an Crysis 2, warum sieht es schlechter grafisch aus wie Crysis 1? Daran ändert auch nix der DirectX 11 und die HD Texturen Patches.
Voll die Enttäuschung das Spiel nach dem für mich persönlichen meisterhaften Crysis 1 auf dem PC.
Ansich ein solides Spiel. Aber eine mehr als schlechte Fortsetzung.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. Juni 2015)

Da bist 4 Jahre nach release echt früh dran um festzustellen, dass crysis 2 in den Augen vieler Spieler gegenüber Teil 1 ziemlich abfällt


----------

